# geburtstags-infos.de



## untitled666 (27 August 2007)

Hallo,
vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt:



> ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau Max Mustermann,
> 
> ...



Wie sollte ich dagegen vorgehen?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Wembley (27 August 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Diese Links erklären zu diesem Phänomen alles:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

Leute, die sich auf Seiten angemeldet haben und den Preis nicht wahrgenommen haben, trudeln seit Anfang 2006 hier und in vielen anderen Foren massenweise ein. Nach dem Lesen dieser Links wirst du sicher um vieles beruhigter sein.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## untitled666 (9 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.
Da die Seite eigentlich mittlerweile relativ seriös rüberkommt mach ich mir Gedanken ob ich nicht wirklich scheisse gebaut habe.
Aber kanns mir nur so erklären dass die Seite aktualisiert wurde und Änderungen zu deren Gunsten eingefügt wurden. Naja angefechtet ist es auf jedenfall...

Hier mal ne weitere Mail vllt kann mir jmd sagen ob das alles so stimmt wie die das geschrieben haben, oder ob die sich auf gesetzlich nicht korrekte Grundlagen stützen. Besonders im Bezug auf ihr Angebot. Vllt kann sich ja jmd mal die Seite anschaun wenn er ein wenig ahnung hat, ich wäre demjenigen sehr verbunden...
Also hier die Antwort auf meine Anfechtung:



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Geburtstags-Infos.de
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (9 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



untitled666 schrieb:


> Da die Seite eigentlich mittlerweile relativ seriös rüberkommt mach ich mir Gedanken ob ich nicht wirklich scheisse gebaut habe.
> Aber kanns mir nur so erklären dass die Seite aktualisiert wurde und Änderungen zu deren Gunsten eingefügt wurden.


Ist das dein Problem, wenn die ständig an ihren Seiten "rumfummeln"? Würde gern mal erleben
wie ein  Richter das beurteilt, aber dazu kommt es ja nie...


----------



## sascha (9 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



> Auf der Anmeldeseite unten, direkt bei der Anmeldeschaltfläche, finden Sie die Preisangabe. Wir haben Sie in hervorgehobener Form am Ende des Textes in Fettdruck positioniert. Zusätzlich befindet sich schon über dem ersten Eingabefeld mittig ein farblich hervorgehobener Sternchenhinweis ("Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus ! *") , der Sie zusätzlich zu der Preisangabe leitet (vergl. BGHZ 139, 36. Die Preisangabe finden Sie auch unter Punkt II. 7 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen.



Das ganze hohle, nichtssagende und vor allem nicht überzeugende Geschwätz könnte man sich prima sparen: Den Preis einfach nicht am untersten Seitenrand und außerhalb des sichtbaren Bildschirmfelds verstecken, sondern klar und deutlich und direkt beim Anmeldeformular ausschreiben. Komisch, dass die auf diese einfache Möglichkeit nicht kommen.  Andererseits: Wenn man mit offenen Karten spielen wollte, müsste man sich ja auch nicht hinter merkwürdigen Tarnadressen in Großbritannien verstecken...


----------



## untitled666 (9 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten. Jetzt ist jede Unsicherheit verflogen und ich kanns schon wieder als lustige Unterhaltung sehen mich mit sowas auseinandersetzen zu müssen.


----------



## margret06 (12 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo..
Mich hat heute die gleiche Mail von dieser Seite erreicht,und wollt mal fragen wie Du weiter gekommen bist mit Deinem Einspruch. Habe selbst mit denen telefoniert und es war kein rauskommen aus dieser Rechnung??!!:wall:


----------



## untitled666 (14 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Also ich hab folgenden 'Musterbrief' an die geschickt:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich beziehe mich auf ihr Schreiben vom 20.08.07 in dem sie einen Betrag von 59,95 Euro für eine Serviceleistung verlangen.
> 
> Zwar habe ich mich auf ihrer Seite "geburtstags-infos.de" angemeldet, jedoch ist kein Vertrag zu den von ihnen behaupteten Konditionen zustande gekommen. Auf ihrer Seite wird völlig unscheinbar auf die Kostenfolge hingewiesen, so dass sie ohne weiteres übersehen werden konnte und auch von mir übersehen wurde.
> ...



daraufhin kam folgendes zurück:



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Geburtstags-Infos.de
> 
> ...



Folglich bleibt mir erstmal nichts anderes übrig als die zu ignorieren 
Ignorieren soll das einfachste sein hab ich mir sagen lassen. Naja wir werden sehen..


----------



## untitled666 (14 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hm kann man hier nicht editieren?
Der letzte Beitrag hat in meinem betrunkenen Zustand nicht so geklappt wie ich das wollte =)
*spam*


----------



## margret06 (15 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Naja dann warten wir mal ab und hoffen das beste , habe zwischenzeitlich den Text vom Verbraucherschutz hingesendet, mit fast dem selben Text- auf den dieselbe Antwort kam wie bei Dir. Falls nochmal was bei Dir kommt würd ich mich freun von Dir zu hören... Bis dahin - keine Kreuzchen vorm lesen `


----------



## mikele (24 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

ich bekam heute ebenfalls eine Rechnung über Euro 59,95 für den Dienst.
Ich war mitte August auf der Seite und habe mich angemeldet, bin mir aber sicher, dass auf der Anmeldeseite überhaupt keine Preisangabe zu finden war, denn ich habe nachgesehen und war überzeugt, dass es sich um eine Gratisseite handelt. Die AGB's habe ich nur oberflächlich gelesen und nicht auf Preise geachtet. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Preisangabe beim Anmelden nicht zu sehen war, denn sonst hätte ich mich nicht angemeldet. Ich werde auf jeden Fall den Verbraucherschutz informieren.

Hat noch jemand bei der Anmeldung keine Preisangabe gesehen und bekommt nun plötzlich eine Rechnung? Über Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## sascha (25 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



> Hat noch jemand bei der Anmeldung keine Preisangabe gesehen und bekommt nun plötzlich eine Rechnung?



Ich tippe auf 5000. Geht jemand mit?


----------



## mikele (26 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



sascha schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf 5000. Geht jemand mit?



ob die 5000 wohl einfach zahlen? Ich zahle jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Bambi (26 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

@mikele

ich habe mir vor zwei Minuten die Hauptseite angesehen - weit und breit kein einziger Hinweis auf entstehende Kosten. Die Preisangabe steht nur in den AGB.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## mikele (26 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Bambi schrieb:


> @mikele
> 
> ich habe mir vor zwei Minuten die Hauptseite angesehen - weit und breit kein einziger Hinweis auf entstehende Kosten. Die Preisangabe steht nur in den AGB.
> MfG
> Bambi


Die Preisangabe steht ganz unten am Ende der Seite - nachdem man die AGB akzeptiert und den Link zum Geburtstagsinfo angeklickt hat - und ist so für den normalen Kunden nicht zu sehen, [......] an der Sache. Werde die Sache auf jeden Fall bis zum Schluss durchziehen, damit nicht noch mehr Kunden [.......] werden.

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Bambi (26 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Stimmt. Den Weg bin ich nicht gegangen, habe mir gleich von der Startseite die AGB geholt. Sorry.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## margret06 (27 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo ... wie schon geschrieben hat es mich auch erwischt, obwohl ich mich eigentlich im Höchstfall für Newsletter anmelde, um solchen Dingen aus dem Weg zu gehen, und soll ich nun auch zahlen... :cry:wird aber definitiv nicht passieren, denn für einen Dienst den ich nicht genutzt habe (war ja nur an dem Tag der Anmeldung drauf ->wofür angemeldet ??<- ) bezahl ich auch nichts...  Ich reihe mich in die Liste der 5000 ein:-?. Für weitere Info`s bin ich gern zu haben...


----------



## CPonti (27 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



untitled666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
eben habe ich den gleichen Schrieb bekommen und bin mir nicht bewusst, bei der Anmeldung zu Geburtstags-infos irgendeinen Hinweis auf entstehende Kosten gesehen zu haben. Ich werde nicht zahlen.
mfG CPonti


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



CPonti schrieb:


> ... und bin mir nicht bewusst, bei der Anmeldung zu Geburtstags-infos
> irgendeinen Hinweis auf entstehende Kosten gesehen zu haben.


Diese "Technik" des Verschleierns der Kostenpflichtigkeit zieht sich wie ein roter Faden 
durch fast alle Threads hier in Forums Allgemeines. Im Grunde brauchte man eigentlich  
gar keine  Aufteilung nach den angeblichen Kostenlosdomains,  da sie sich alle wie ein Ei dem andern ähneln.
Insofern ist  es die "logischen" Nachfolge  der Dialerabzocke, bei der  auch mit auch allen Mitteln
die  Kosten verschleiert wurde.


----------



## 3long3 (27 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo, habe das selbe Problem:

Meine Frau hat sich vor einigen Wochen (30.7) wohl dort angemeldet. Da Sie Ihre e-mails nicht checkt, und ich das sporadisch mache, habe ich gerade die Mails erhalten. 
Allerdings habe ist auch schon eine Mahnung dabei.

Da ich nun etwas aufgebracht bin, bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich gerade erst den Link zum aktivieren der Anmeldung geklickt habe, oder ob meine Frau das vor Wochen schon war.

Kann man das irgendwo erkennen, wann die Mitgliedschaft aktiviert wurde. Sagen wir mal, ich war das eben, sollte ich dann noch vom Widerrufsrecht gebraucht machen? 
Ab wann gilt die 4 Wochen Widerrufsrecht? Ab dem Tag der Anmeldung oder ab dem Tag der Aktivierung?

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## 3long3 (28 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

habe trotzdem mal die AGB's gelesen.

Laut denen beginnt der "Vertrag" mit dem zumailen der AGB's und dem Aktivierungslink. Die haben wir auch bekommen. Ist das denn rechtens?

 Ich habe mir die Homepage nochmals angeschaut und bin nicht der Meinung, das der Preis sehr klein und verschleiert angegeben ist. Er ist ja sogar noch fett dargestellt. Die Frage ist nur, war das am 30.07 auch schon so.

Bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob wir nicht doch bezahlen sollten und das unter "was fürs Leben gelernt" ablegen.

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Captain Picard (28 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



3long3 schrieb:


> Bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob *wir *nicht doch bezahlen sollten und das unter "was fürs Leben gelernt" ablegen.


Ob du bezahlst, ist deine ganz persönliche  Entscheidung, ob du zu den 30% gehören willst, 
die ohne  jede Notwendigkeit einknicken und  damit die Taschen der "Kostenlosanbieter"  füllen.
Du hast aber absolut kein Recht im Namen der anderen Poster und Leser  zu sprechen.


----------



## 3long3 (28 September 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

sorry für das "wir",

meine natürlich mich und meine Frau......


----------



## Morgentau (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Auch ich habe heute von "geburtstags-info.de" solch eine Mail bekommen und war sprachlos. Ich hatte vor circa 4 Wochen etwas gegoogelt, weil ich etwas für einen runden Geburtstag gesucht hatte. So kam ich auf diese zuerst vielversprechende Seite. Ich meldete mich an, weil man ohne dieses nichts lesen konnte. Aber da ich sie nicht so interessant fand, verließ ich die Seite wieder und habe sie ebenso schnell auch wieder vergessen. Nun bekam ich heute diese Mail mit der Zahlungsaufforderung. Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein! Schön, dass es diese Seite gibt, wo man sich Ratschläge holen kann. Ich werde die Mail ebenfalls ignorieren. Lohnt es sich, zum Verbraucherschutz zu gehen?
L G
Morgentau


----------



## Morgentau (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ich habe nun schon 2 Mails dort hin geschickt, aber die antworten immer mit der gleichen Mail, die alle bekommen und die "untitled666" hier am Anfang veröffentlicht hat. Ich glaube, dass ist schon Routine, die lesen unsere Mails nicht einmal. Ich werde nicht bezahlen, und ihr???


----------



## Sorgenpäckchen (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo und Hilfe,

weiß leider nicht ob die sich in der e-mail korrekt ausgedrückt haben. Habe aber gerade dieselbe e-mail bekommen. Da ich noch nicht sehr lang im Internet unterwegs bin weiß ich gerade gar nicht was ich machen soll. Wie bist du dagegen vor gegangen?


----------



## Sorgenpäckchen (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Morgentau schrieb:


> Ich habe nun schon 2 Mails dort hin geschickt, aber die antworten immer mit der gleichen Mail, die alle bekommen und die "untitled666" hier am Anfang veröffentlicht hat. Ich glaube, dass ist schon Routine, die lesen unsere Mails nicht einmal. Ich werde nicht bezahlen, und ihr???


ich glaub ich werde auch nicht antworten. Aber was kann man machen? Habe mich gestern bei denen angemeldet weil ich nach einem vortrag für einen 50. Geburtstag suche,und bin heute auf dieses forum hier getroffen. Klasse!!


----------



## Bambi (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

@ Morgentau und Sorgenpäckchen

Schnuppert doch mal ein wenig in den Links herum, die Wembley euch verdienstvollerweise gleich zu Beginn zusammengestellt hat. Ich bin sicher, dort könnt ihr reichlich Honig saugen.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## Morgentau (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo Sorgenpäckchen. Wie ich aus deinem Bericht lese, hast du dich erst gestern dort angemeldet? Dann kannst du doch noch von deinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen. Das kann man innerhalb 4 Wochen, dann brauchst du auch nicht zu zahlen.
L G 
Morgentau


----------



## Sorgenpäckchen (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Guten morgen Morgentau
Habe gestern von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht. Daraufhin habe ich das Schreiben bekommen was untitled666 am 9.9. am Anfang der Seite veröffentlicht hat. Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab. Habe ja bisher noch keine Rechnung erhalten. Wenn eine kommt dann zahle ich nicht. Werde die Sache dann meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben! 
MFG Sorgenpäckchen


----------



## Morgentau (3 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Sorgenpäckchen schrieb:


> Guten morgen Morgentau
> Habe gestern von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht. Daraufhin habe ich das Schreiben bekommen was untitled666 am 9.9. am Anfang der Seite veröffentlicht hat. Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab. Habe ja bisher noch keine Rechnung erhalten. Wenn eine kommt dann zahle ich nicht. Werde die Sache dann meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben!
> MFG Sorgenpäckchen


Hallo Sorgenpäckchen, wenn du etwas zu einem besonderen Geburtstag suchst, dann gehe lieber auf die Seite "festpark.de" und dann auf Geburtstag klicken. Dort findest du alles, was du brauchst und das alles kostenlos.
Gruß Morgentau


----------



## untitled666 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Also falls es jemanden interessiert:
Heute kam nach ca. einem Monat keinerlei mails die erste Mahnung; mit eingebaut die Information dass bald ein Inkasso- Rechtsanwaltbüro eingeschaltet wird..
Mal schaun wie es weitergeht


----------



## dirk77 (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

So, jetzt bin ich auch unter euch. Habe soeben meine Post der vergangenen Woche überprüft und ebenso eine Rechnung wie ihr beschrieben habt erhalten. Ich bin mir 100 %ig sicher, das ich mit denen keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Habe auch schon mit dem Kundenteam telefoniert. Als Antwort kam nur, es werde überprüft. Ich sehe aber nicht ein, das ich für Leistungen zahlen soll, die ich nie in Anspruch genommen habe. Desweiteren habe ich versucht die Seite "geburtstags-info.de" zu öffnen. Die gibt es gar nicht mehr.
Wahrscheinlich haben die jetzt genug Gelder abgezockt.  Gruß Dirk77


----------



## gollum (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

auch wir gehören zu den Betroffenen.
Haben heute eine entsprechende mail erhalten.
Es ist schon etwas merkwürdig, dass alle Rechnungen zur ungefähr selben Zeit versendet worden sind.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass dies mit rechten Dingen vorgeht.
Ich muss etwas kaufen, ohne vorher das Produkt überhaupt gesehen zu haben.
Seltsam, oder?

Bezahlen werden wir auf jeden Fall nicht.

gruss
Gollum


----------



## gollum (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Übrigens,
ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass die nicht mal eine Steuernummer auf ihrer Möchtegernrechnung haben.
Soweit ich weiss ist das Pflicht.
Sie soll wohl beantragt sein, - aber darf ich ohne Steuernummer Rechnungen überhaupt schreiben?

gruss
Gollum


----------



## dirk77 (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Moin da hast du Recht. Ohne Steuernummer ist eine Rechnung nich gültig. 
Aber jetzt mal was anderes: Die von der Geburtstags-truppe haben mir erklärt, es seien Kopien von den IP Adressen gemacht worden. Alles Blödsinn...
Ich habe inzwischen auch Rücksprache mit der Telekom gehalten. Die sind ja für meinen Provider verantwortlicht. Jetzt passt mal auf: Die haben gar kein Recht auf den Seiten des Providers umherzuschnüffeln... das nennt man fischen oder Datenklau. 
Ich hab auch mal etwas weiter recharchiert. Diese Seite wurde von einer Privatperson angemietet, diese Firma gibt es gar nicht...

Haltet alle den Ball flach. Wenn sich alle beim Verbraucherschutz melden, dann können die eine Sammelklage einreichen. [ edit]


----------



## Bambi (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Es gibt keine Sammelklagen in Deutschland! Gottseidank sind wir hier nicht in Amerika.
MfG 
Bambi


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Bambi schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Sammelklagen in Deutschland!


Grundsätzlich schon, aber bitte genau lesen


dirk77 schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle beim Verbraucherschutz melden, dann können *die* eine Sammelklage einreichen.


Verbraucherzentralen könnten schon.


technofreak schrieb:


> Die neuere Rechtsprechung des BGH bestätigt den Verbraucherzentralen den Weg einer
> sogenannten Sammelklage, *aber nur diesen*, nicht beliebigen Einzelverbrauchern.


Es  dürfte  jedoch sehr schwer sein, eine  VZ dazu zu kriegen.


----------



## gollum (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,
ich habe mit gestern niochmals die Seiten genauer angesehen, besonders den Inhalt den sie anbieten.
Das ist eine Frechheit, um nicht zu sagen [......].
Jeder Teenager hat mehr Infos auf seinem Rechner.
Vielleicht sollte man zur Polizei gehen und die selber anzeigen.

Zum Thema IP Adressen:
Diese werden bei jedem Vorgang übertragen, ist also nix besonderes.
Aber nur der Provider kann damit etwas anfangen und er gibt die Informationen über den dazugehörigen Anschluss nur an die Staatsanwaltschaft bzw. Polizei weiter.
Und die verlangen diese Infos nur in einem schwerwiegenden Fall.
Ist also reine Panikmache durch Geburtstags-blabla.

Ist auch von den Verbraucher-Links, welche Wembley eingefügt hat, sehr schön beschrieben.

Gollum, Gollum

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



dirk77 schrieb:


> Die von der Geburtstags-truppe haben mir erklärt, es seien Kopien von den IP Adressen gemacht worden. Alles Blödsinn...


IP Adressen als Beweis für Vertragsabschluss ist  Nonsens.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49028


----------



## sirikit (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo, 
auch ich habe im August auf der Seite geburtstags-Info angemeldet,es ist mir aber nicht aufgefallen daß man dafür bezahlen muss. Nun habe ich bis gestern kein E-Mail mit Link für den Zugang der Seite, weder eine Rechnung oder Zahlungerinnerung erhalten. Gestern hatte ich nun plötzlich ein Schreiben "letzte Mahnung und Aufforderung zur Zahlung von 64,95 EUR incl. 5 EUR Verzugspauschale" im Briefkasten. Ansonsten (Androhung) würde es einem Inkasso-/ Rechtsanwaltsbüro übertragen. Dadurch würden mir weitere Kosten und eventuell ein negativer Schufa-Entrag bevorstehen.
Wie ich nun weiter vorgehen werde weiß ich noch nicht. Vieleicht ignorieren?
MFG
sirikit


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



sirikit schrieb:


> Wie ich nun weiter vorgehen werde weiß ich noch nicht. Vieleicht ignorieren?


lies was auf den vorhergehenden Seiten steht, es ist so ziemlich alles bereits  dazu gesagt worden. 

zum Thema Schufe steht hier einiges, das zu 100% auch hier zutrifft 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205889#post205889


----------



## luxblue (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,
ich bin total verzweifelt. Im Juli war meine Freundin auf der Seite und musste sich auch anmelden. Da sie aber einn fehler bei der Anmeldung mit dem namen gemacht hat und gemerkt hat, was da für enorme Kosten zugehören, hat sie das gleich gekündigt. Nur nehmen die die Kündigung, die am Tag der Anmeldung gleich verschickt wurde nicht an. Die sagen, da ist nichts angekommen. Wir haben aber den Beleg und nach 2 Mahnungen über Email kam jetzt Post. Mit der Drohung zubezahlen und der Drohung mit einem Inkassounternehmne. Was soll ich jetzt nur machen?
Bin total am Ende. Soll ich noch Standhalten? Gehe ich zum Rechtsanwalt, muss ich trotzdem Kosten tragen, für etwas, was ich abgemelder habe.
Was sol lich tun?

Aber ich kann euch schonmal sagen, egl was ihr denen schreibt, es kommt immer die gleiche Mail und die werden nach einigen Wochen einen Breif an eusch schicken, auf der keine Steuernummer drauf ist. Die sind echt total hart!

MfG


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



luxblue schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt nur machen?


lesen und  noch mal lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


luxblue schrieb:


> Die sind echt total hart!


was ist daran   hart?  Was du schilderst  steht hier hunderte   Male im Forum 
und noch nie kam mehr   aus der "Kostenlosbranche" als (leere) Drohungen
So what :gruebel:


----------



## Zullie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> lesen und  noch mal lesen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
> 
> ...


Halli Hallo
Auch ich habe eine Mahnung bekommen, und bin bei der Kontrolle auf diese Seite gestoßen. Super, ich bin nicht allein!!

So nun bin ich schon mal sehr beruhigt habe mir alles durchgelesen mir die Musterbriefe geladen vom Verbraucherschutz, diesen gleich weggeschickt. Super das es soetwas wie "Euch" gibt. Habe meinen Haus und Hofanwalt eingeschaltet, noch eine böse mail an die geschrieben und nun bin ich entspannt und warte auf kommendes.

Vielen herzlichen Dank all Euch
Gruß Zullie


----------



## Sophie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo alle zusammen, 
ich hab vor 3 Tagen ebenfals eine Mahnung von 64,95 € im Briefkasten gehabt... Ich hab mich meiner Meinung nach auch Anfang Juli dort angemeldet, aber nie irgendeine Leistung in Anspruch genommen und die ganzen E-mails, die ich immer bekam sofort gelöscht, weil ich diese als unwichtig empfand... und nun das? Was soll ich machen? (die haben doch all meine Daten) Bis zum 11.1o  soll ich den Betrag überweisen, dass heißt viel Zeit bleibt mir nicht mehr...*Hilfe* 

danke schon im  Voraus für die nette hilfe und unterstützung mit freundlichen grüßen sophie***


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Wie wärs, wenn du dir einfach mal das Posting über deinem  durchliest.


----------



## Sophie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Danke für den schnellen Hinweis, dass hab ich ja schon getan, aber so richtig bin ich da jetzt auch nicht schlauer geworden...was würdest du /ihr an meiner Stelle nun tun?! bin total hin und her gerissen...:wall:


----------



## Zullie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn du dir einfach mal das Posting über deinem  durchliest.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## Sophie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Zullie schrieb:


> Halli Hallo
> Auch ich habe eine Mahnung bekommen, und bin bei der Kontrolle auf diese Seite gestoßen. Super, ich bin nicht allein!!
> 
> So nun bin ich schon mal sehr beruhigt habe mir alles durchgelesen mir die Musterbriefe geladen vom Verbraucherschutz, diesen gleich weggeschickt. Super das es soetwas wie "Euch" gibt. Habe meinen Haus und Hofanwalt eingeschaltet, noch eine böse mail an die geschrieben und nun bin ich entspannt und warte auf kommendes.
> ...


Was hast du denn noch für eine "böse" mail geschrieben? War das auch schon deine letzte Mahnung? Hab auch den Brief von Anfang des Forums kopiert und denen gemailt, mal schauen was passiert...

liebe grüße und meld dich bitte...


----------



## Zullie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Sophie schrieb:


> Was hast du denn noch für eine "böse" mail geschrieben? War das auch schon deine letzte Mahnung? Hab auch den Brief von Anfang des Forums kopiert und denen gemailt, mal schauen was passiert...
> 
> liebe grüße und meld dich bitte...


Hallo Sophie
Ich habe Ihnen zwar gemailt, bekam aber wie schon beim erstenmal die selbe mail zurück was klar macht, das dies alles eingerichtet ist und dort keiner die Mails liest.

Den Brief habe ich nicht gemailt sondern in dem LINK computerbetrug unter  Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen den Musterbrief vom Verbraucherschutz gedruckt und weggeschickt.

Ich habe genauso wie Du, und ich glaube wie alle anderen auch die "letzte Mahnung" bekommen. Ich werde das nun aussitzen, denn liest man all die geratenen Links aufmerksam durch kann man sich genau darüber informieren und stellt fest viel Lärm um nichts.

Außerdem sind formalisch in Brief, email wie auch internetauftritt dieser dubiosen Machenschaft enorme Fehler die gesetzlich geregelt sind. Es gibt Auflagen die man als Gewerbetreibender zu erfüllen hat wie angabe einer Steuernummer Amtsgericht oder ein Signe am ende der mail, worauf sich Anwälte spezialisiert haben solche Firmen zu verklagen und horrente Summen abzukassieren. In diesem Fall auch bei denen möglich, denn dies fehlt!

Also halt die Bälle flach und einfach mal warten, ich hab da schon was vorbereitet.

Gruß Zullie


----------



## Sophie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Danke für die lange Antwort...ok, also einfach jetzt erstmal abwarten...bis wann sollst du den Betrag überwiesen haben? 
Irgendwie finde ich den Verbraucherschutzbrief nicht, könntest du  mir den mal schicken oder den genauen link senden, wäre ganz lieb? und an wen hast du den dann genau geschickt? (an: Online Content LTD; Wiesbadener Landstraße 16; Wiesbaden-Amöneburg??)

mfg


----------



## Sophie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Schaut  mal hier her...
http://www.vzth.de/presse.php?id=420


----------



## Zullie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

bis wann sollst du den Betrag überwiesen haben? 
:roll: also  ich muß bis zum 11. 10. überwiesen haben, grins!
Irgendwie finde ich den Verbraucherschutzbrief nicht, könntest du  mir den mal schicken oder den genauen link senden, wäre ganz lieb? 
:sun:du gehst unter http//computerbetrug dann irgendwo in der mMitte des Textes gibt es einen Link in blau mit den Worten "Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen" und ganz am Ende dieser Überlegungen gibt es eine Überschrit Vertiefende Literatur und dort die 2te Zeile "Bayrisches Staatsministerium ...." anklicken und dann dort im Text nach dem 3ten Info Button in blauer Schrift und in Klammern ein weiterer Link MUSTERBRIEF 
und an wen hast du den dann genau geschickt? (an: Online Content LTD; Wiesbadener Landstraße 16; Wiesbaden-Amöneburg??)
:scherzkeks:Jepp genau an diese welche!

Viel Glück :tach:Zullie


----------



## jessi3068 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen,

ich freue mich, dass ich doch nicht die einzig "Doofe" bin, der das passiert ist :wall:
Ich war Anfang September auf besagter Seite und bin mir sicher, dass ich keine Kosten gesehen habe, erst in den AGBs.
Weiß jemand, ob es da einen Präzedenzfall gibt?
Oder ist einer schon eine Stufe weitergekommen oder bleibt es nur bei leeren Drohungen?

LG Jessi


----------



## Sophie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

danke, ganz lieb von dir, den hab ich jetzt mir auch ausgedruck und werde den hinschicken...aber ganz wohl ist mir trotzdem nicht bei der ganzen angelegenheit!!:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Sophie schrieb:


> ...aber ganz wohl ist mir trotzdem nicht bei der ganzen angelegenheit!!:roll:


Warum? bisher ist noch nie jemand von den "Kostenlosanbietern" vor Gericht erfolgreich gewesen.
Ganze zweimal bei vermutlich hundertausenden von Betroffenen haben sie es versucht und  sind 
 böse auf die Nase geflogen. 

Wenn du dir noch immer nicht sicher bist und   das gilt auch für alle anderen dann müßt ihr zur 
Verbraucherzentrale gehen oder einen Anwalt aufsuchen. 
Beides halte ich persönlich nur gerechtfertigt, wenn jemand so schwache Nerven  hat, dass er 
unbedingt jemandem "im  Rücken" braucht.


----------



## Sophie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ich werde jetzt noch diesen Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale hin schickem, wo drin steht, dass ich den Betrag nicht begleichen werde. und dann werde ich auch abwarten, was passiert... einen anwalt kann ich mir als studentin doch gar nicht leisten, desshalb hab ich ja so bissl bedenken, dass, fals ich nicht zahle alles noch viel teuerer wird, aber ich hoffe auf eure unterstützung und warten nun erst einmal auf eine nächste antwort auf meinen brief.

danke im voraus mit freunlichen grüßen von sophie***


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Sophie schrieb:


> desshalb hab ich ja so bissl bedenken, dass, fals ich nicht zahle alles noch viel teuerer wird, *


Liest du eigentlich, was ich poste? Anscheinend nicht, dann kann ich mir das sparen.


----------



## Die Eva (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin betroffen. Angeblich habe ich mich im Juli dort angemeldet. Ich erinnere mich auch nach Geburtstagssprüchen gesucht zu haben, aber ich weiß ganz genau, dass ich (zumindest nicht wissentlich) ein 6 Monats Abo abgeschloosen habe. 
Habe die Beiträge aufmerksam gelesen. Ich dachte erst ich dreh durch, als ich am Freitag per Post eine Mahnung bekommen habe (die Rechnung und die Erste Mahnung per mail habe ich nicht gesehen, will nicht ausschließen, dass ich sie gelöscht habe- ich öffne keine mails, deren Absender mir nicht bekannt ist).  

War mir bis jetzt unsicher, wie ich mich verhalten soll, nachdem ich aber alle Beiträge gelesen haben, habe ich jetzt keine Angst mehr NICHT zu zahlen und denen diese auch schriftlich mitzuteilen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich das selbe ausgelutschte Schreiben zurück bekomme, wie alle anderen auch.
Ich werde regelmäßig dieses Forum besuchen, denn ich bin froh, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt, sich auszutauschen und auf dem neusten Stand zu halten.
Liebe Grüße die Eva
:sun:


----------



## Sophie (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo ihr, heute nachmittag kam dann die Mail:


WER VON EUCH HAT DIE AUCH SCHON BEKOMMEN UND HAT WIE REAGIERT?


----------



## mistgabel (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

hallihallo
hab auch so'ne rechnung bekommen.
bin ja gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Momo (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo! Ich habe auch gestern genau das gleiche bekommen :-?Nachdem ich auf den Ihrer Zahlungserinnerung Protestiert hatte! Ich war  auch kurz mal auf dieser seite vor 4 Wochen,leider hatte ich mich da Registriert,weil man sonst nichts hätte lesen können!Nur war da auch nicht Interessantes und somit bin ich da gleich wieder raus und war da nicht wieder drauf!Es war auch nicht klar,das es kostenpflichtig ist,denn wenn es offensichtlich gewesen wäre,hätte ich mich niemals da Registriert,denn für das Geld könnte ich mir dann eher GUTE Gedichte und Geburtstagsbücher kaufen,wo dann auch wirklich was brauchbares drin steht!!!!!! Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht kein Cent Zahlen!Denn ich habe nichts erhalten und habe auch nicht einsehen können,das es kostenpflichtig ist!!!Ich bin der Ansicht,das es vorher nicht drin stand! Wenn ich so die anderen Beiträge hier lese,ist es bei anderen ganau so gelaufen und ich werde mich nicht Einschüchtern lassen mit Mahnungen und Drohungen Staatsanwalt etc. denn das hier ist nichts als Bauernfängerei!!! lg.MOMO


----------



## jessi3068 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ist es denn nun bei einem von uns Betroffenen mal weitergegangen als mit Mahnungen??? Ich werde auch das Musterschreiben abschicken, auf das Urteil eines ähnlichen Falles verweisen und dennoch werde ich wohl die Standardantwort bekommen.


----------



## sascha (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



> Ist es denn nun bei einem von uns Betroffenen mal weitergegangen als mit Mahnungen???



Ja. Insgesamt 45.260 Betroffene wurden verklagt. Jeder Zweite davon sitzt inzwischen eine mehrjährige Haftstrafe ab. Die anderen mussten Insolvenz anmelden, nachdem die Betreiber der Internetseite und ihr 20-köpfiges Inkasso-Team sämtliche Bankkonten pfändeten.

:scherzkeks:

Im Ernst: Die Frage wird von jedem gestellt. Und jeder kriegt die gleiche Antwort: Es gibt seit Ende 2005 hundertausende vergleichbare Fälle, sicher mehrere Millionen  Mahnschreiben und exakt zwei Fälle, die vor Gericht landeten - und beide mit Niederlagen für die "Geschäftemacher" endeten.


----------



## CHRB (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

ich bin auf Stufe 2 (Mahnung mit Post und 2. Mahnung per Email) und habe mit den Herrschaften ein lustiges Email-Ping-Pong gespielt. Auf alle Mails mit konkreten Fragen kamen nur die automatisch generierten Standardantworten. Nun habe ich eine umfangreiche "Spiel-Dokumenttion", die im Fall der Fälle sicherlich jeden Richter überzeugen würde, dass es sich hier um reine Abzocke und keinesfalls um ein seriöses Serviceunternehmen handelt. 

Zur Feier des Tages habe ich den Herrschaften heute per Email den Muster-Widerspruch geschickt, in dem ich zur Begründung ergänzend gleich mal einen Link zu dieser blog-Seite eingebaut habe. Zukünftige Belästigungsschreiben werde ich allenfalls zur Dokumentation sammeln.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



CHRB schrieb:


> ich bin auf Stufe 2 (Mahnung mit Post und 2. Mahnung per Email) und habe mit den Herrschaften ein lustiges Email-Ping-Pong gespielt. Auf alle Mails mit konkreten Fragen kamen nur die automatisch generierten Standardantworten. .


Dürfte so ähnlich abgelaufen sein wie hier:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


CHRB schrieb:


> *die im Fall der Fälle *sicherlich jeden Richter überzeugen würde,


Konjunktiv irrealis    ( der Fall wird nie eintreten)


----------



## Hilma (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe eine Mahnung v. Geburtstags-infos erhalten mit Zahlungsbeitrag € 59,95. Darauf habe ich eine E-Mail geschickt, daß ich keine Rg. oder eine Leistung erhalten habe und nicht bereit bin die Summe zu bezahlen.
ich habe auch öfter angerufen, aber wurde nie verbunden!!!

Auf meine E-Mail habe ich eine Antwort erhalten, daß ich die Summe bezahlen müßte.

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Grüße 
Hilma


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Und wieder eins der  me too Postings 


Hilma schrieb:


> Was kann ich dagegen tun


Nachdem du den Thread gefunden hast, dürftest  du auch in der Lage sein, ihn mal zu lesen.
Es stellt alles drin. Individuelle Beratung  gibt es nicht (Rechtsberatungsgesetz )

PS: Immer wieder dasselbe  widerzukauen macht wahrhaftig keinen Spass :wall:


----------



## CHRB (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dürfte so ähnlich abgelaufen sein wie hier:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796



Bei geburtstagsinfo.de gibt es nicht einmal im Ansatz Antworten, die erkennen ließen, dass überhaupt jemand die eingehenden Emails liest. Weder beim Kunden-Support, noch bei der Mahn-Abteilung.:unzufrieden:


----------



## sascha (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



> Bei geburtstagsinfo.de gibt es nicht einmal im Ansatz Antworten, die erkennen ließen, dass überhaupt jemand die eingehenden Emails liest. Weder beim Kunden-Support, noch bei der Mahn-Abteilung.



Ja und? Das ist bei den anderen 100 Seiten dieses Geschäftsmodells nicht anders. Nochmal zum Mitschreiben das Grundkonzept dieser Seiten:

1. Anmeldeformular ins Internet stellen (mit irgendeinem Quatsch außenrum)
2. Rechnung verschicken an alle, die ihre Daten rausgepustet haben
3. Mahnung(en) verschicken
4. Einsprüche ignorieren
5. Drohkulisse weiter aufbauen und Druck erhöhen
6. "Inkassobüro" oder Anwalt Droh-Mails verschicken lassen
7. Hoffen das zehn Prozent der Rechnungsempfänger zahlen
8. Seite zumachen und die Millionen verschleudern.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



sascha schrieb:


> 1. Anmeldeformular ins Internet stellen (mit irgendeinem Quatsch außenrum)


bzw noch eine Stufe davor: 

Adressammeln  über Gewinnspiele  für nachfolgende  "automatische" 
Anmeldeprozeduren  beim Öffnen von Spammails


----------



## CHRB (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ja, genau so funktioniert das wohl. 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Betroffene sich, bevor Sie zahlen, mal auf eine Seite wie diese durch-googlen. Dieser Chat ist in so einer Situation wirklich sehr hilfreich - nicht nur, weil man nachlesen kann, dass und wie man sich wehren kann, sondern auch, weil man Trost findet, dass man nicht der/die einzige Dummdödel ist, der/die auf solch Nepper hereinfällt.


----------



## Momo (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

(mein zweiter Eintrag) Ich sehe das genauso!!!Und werde nicht zahlen!Ich war auch mal kurz auf Gedichte.de zu der Zeit gewesen,als ich bei der Geburtstagsgeschichte war,das ist genau das gleiche und müssen auch genau die gleichen Amis sein!Denn ich habe zeitgleich diese Zahlungserinnerungs-mail bekommen und die sind beide gleich aufgebaut!Was müssen die [ edit]  für Geld machen,denn die Menschen(Opfer)die diese Seite hier nicht gesehen haben und es einfach nicht besser wissen,die Zahlen diese Beträge!!!Und ich möchte Wetten,das es in wenigen Wochen diese Seiten nicht mehr gibt!Dann haben sie genug Kassiert und sind weg mit der Kohle!!!Echt heftig!!!


----------



## CHRB (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ich hab' an anderer Stelle übrigens noch den Hinweis gelesen, dass es durchaus sinnvoll ist, in solchen Fällen mal die Bank anzuschreiben, mit der die [ edit]  zusammenarbeiten, um die Gelder einzuziehen. Da hab' ich gleich mal der Bank, die bei mir in der Rechnung angegeben ist, eine Mail geschickt - mit einem Link zu diesem Chat und dem Hinweis, man möge doch mal seine Geschäftspartnerschaft überprüfen. Vielleicht hilft es ja noch mehr, wenn da noch ein paar ähnliche Mails ankommen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Könntet  ihr bitte  mal solche Wörter, die wir ohnehin editieren, weglassen. Es sind hervorragende 
Aufhänger für Abmahnungen, egal um  welche dubiosen Seiten  es geht. Gehe davon aus, dass 
diejenigen, die hier posten, nicht wollen,  dass das Forum geschlossen wird 

Danke


----------



## CHRB (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Sorry, ich achte zukünftig darauf.


----------



## helmuede (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen,
meine Frau hatte sich im September bei geburtstags-infos.de angemeldet und wir haben seidem auch 2 Mahnungen erhalten, 1 sogar mit der Post zugeschikt! Ich habe mehrmals hingeschrieben, das ich die im Anhang befindende PDF Datei nicht geöffnet bekomme und es kam immer nur dieselbe Antwort wie bei den anderen zurück. Nun habe ich eine Rechnung mit MWST angefordert und binn gespannt, was als nächstes kommt. Mahnfrist ist am 11.10. abgelaufen. Als nächsten Schritt werde ich warscheinlich zu einem Anwalt gehen und mich beraten lassen.
MfG Helmuede


----------



## Momo (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

ja die Bank anzuschreiben,ist vielleicht auch mal ein Weg!!!Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt!!! :roll:


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Momo schrieb:


> ja die Bank anzuschreiben,ist vielleicht auch mal ein Weg!!!Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt!!! :roll:



Das tut denen tatsächlich weh. Viele Banken erfahren erst durch Mitteilung von außen, was für Kunden sie da eigentlich betreuen. In der Vergangenheit kam es dann häufig vor, dass man sich von solchen Geschäftspartnern trennte. Und das ist für die Betreiber solcher Seiten höchst ärgerlich. Was natürlich nur eine Feststellung meinerseits ist, kein Tipp


----------



## CHRB (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Das ist doch mal was: Eben antwortete mir das gestern Abend angeschriebene angeschriebene Geldinstitut mit folgender Email:

Betreff: Antwort: Kontaktgesuch / Privatkunden über unsere Homepage [Virus checked]

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx

wir danken Ihnen für Ihren wichtigen Hinweis, den Sie uns auf elektronischem Wege zugeleitete haben. In den letzten Tagen haben wir bereits mehrfach ähnlich gleichlautende Informationen erhalten und werden mit entsprechenden Maßnahmen reagieren. Für Ihre Umsichtigkeit und ausführlichen Informationen nochmals vielen Dank

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

yyyyy


----------



## christian daustria (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

alleine durch aufrufen einer seite kann niemand eine e-mail-adresse weitergeben. das passiert definitiv nur dann, wenn man diese bekanntgibt. das heißt: die empfänger dieser mails wurden einfach gespamt.
D E F I N I T I V
also vergeßt es, löscht es, sperrt den absender, meldet ihn euren internet-providern.

einfache verhaltensregel im mailverkehr:
bist du durch ein mail verunsichert - dann ist es 100% ein fake


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



christian daustria schrieb:


> das heißt: die empfänger dieser mails wurden einfach gespamt.


Würde empfehlen zu Sachverhalten, von denen offensichtlich  begrenztes 
 Hintergrundwissen vorhanden ist, sich mit Kommentaren zurückzuhalten.
 Alles  plaudern wir hier nicht öffentlich aus.


----------



## Die Eva (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen,
werde heute auch nach Wiesbaden schreiben. Rechne zwar nicht mit großem Erfolg... Lese jeden Tag die neuen Einträge auf dieser Seite, finde es spannen zu sehen, wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Klasse Idee übrigens, die Bank anzuschreiben! 
Also weitermachen... und nicht weich klopfen lassen...:sun:


----------



## blowfish (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Die Eva schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> werde heute auch nach Wiesbaden schreiben. Rechne zwar nicht mit großem Erfolg...



Willst du wirklich mit denen eine Brieffreundschaft aufnehmen? Damit wissen die doch, dass die deine richtige Adresse haben und die werden ihre bla bla Einschüchterungsversuch verstärken.
Ich würde abwarten bis eine gerichtliche Mahnung kommt was ja kaum der Fall sein wird.


----------



## Die Eva (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



blowfish schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich mit denen eine Brieffreundschaft aufnehmen?



Natürlich will ich das nicht. Aber wenn man Widerspruch einlegen will, muß man das machen, sobald man von der Sache Kenntnis hat. Danach werde auch ich abwarten und auf weitere Drohbriefe nicht mehr reagieren.


----------



## sirikit (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen,
ich finde das Forum gut, man steht nicht so alleine da und bekommt auch mehr mut etwas zu dagegen zu unternehmen, und vor allem sich nicht einschüchternzu lassen. Habe einen Musterbrief von VZ losgelassen und nun warte ich ab. Ich werde auf keinen Fall zahlen!


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



> Habe einen Musterbrief von VZ losgelassen



Der zwar gut ist, von denen aber nicht gelesen wird...



> und nun warte ich ab



bis die erste, zweite und dritte Mahnung kommt. Und die vierte und die fünfte und der Brief vom Inkassobüro. Und die Drohungen immer heftig werden. Und dann wirst du sie - weil du keine Lust mehr hast - auffordern, dass sie dich endlich verklagen sollen. Und selbst dann wird nichts passieren


----------



## Momo (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

CHRB Ich danke dir für die Info.!!!Da hatte ich drauf gewartet!!! Ja das ist doch mal ein Schritt nach vorn für uns alle ...:-p


----------



## samspam (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



gollum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mit gestern niochmals die Seiten genauer angesehen, besonders den Inhalt den sie anbieten.
> Das ist eine Frechheit, um nicht zu sagen [......].
> Jeder Teenager hat mehr Infos auf seinem Rechner.



auch das ist bei all diesen seiten gleich: für müll wollen die 50-100 € (das waren mal 100 bis 200 DM!)


----------



## beetleluder (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo, 

auch ich bin Anfang August auf die Seite reingefallen. Die erste Rechnung habe ich noch ignoriert. Jedoch bei der 2. Mahnung habe ich mich etwas über die Seite und deren Betreiber erkundigt. Wenn ich so alles bei Google zusammenrechne, wird die Inhaberin K.D. für ca. 50 Internetseiten ihren Namen hergegeben haben. Sitz aller Firmen ist Wiesbaden. Jedoch handelt es sich hierbei um eine Briefkastenfirma. Zum schmunzeln bringt mich, dass einige der Opfer bereits einen Brief vom Inkassounternehmen erhalten haben. Leider hat dieses den selben Sitz und Inhaber wie die Seite "geburtstags-infos" (und andere). Ob dieses Unternehmen also eine Berechtigung hat, Forderungen als Inkassobüro einzutreiben bezweifle ich. Mein letzter Zahlungstermin ist laut der 2.Mahnung heute. 
In voller Vorfreude erwarte ich den nächsten Brief und hoffe, dass er auf weichem Papier gedruckt wurde, so dass er wenigstens zum A* abwischen zu gebrauchen ist. 
Hat den schon jemand etwas mehr als eine 2. Mahnung in der Hand? 

Gruß bl 


als Gott die Zeit schuf, hat er genug davon gemacht


----------



## knoflo (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



untitled666 schrieb:


> Also ich hab folgenden 'Musterbrief' an die geschickt:
> daraufhin kam folgendes zurück:
> Folglich bleibt mir erstmal nichts anderes übrig als die zu ignorieren
> Ignorieren soll das einfachste sein hab ich mir sagen lassen. Naja wir werden sehen..


Also hi Leute,
auch ich bin von diesem "Schicksal" betroffen, dummerweise hab ich mich dort reingemogelt obwohl ich erst 13 Jahre alt odder jung =) bin. Ich hab nun keine Ahnung mehr, was ich nun machen soll, nachdem folgende Antwort, auf eine E-mail meiner Mutter kam


> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Geburtstags-Infos.de wir haben Ihre Beanstandung erhalten und erwidern hierauf wie folgt:
> Um die Anmeldung Minderjähriger soweit wie möglich auszuschließen, haben wir schon auf der Anmeldeseite bei der Angabe des Alters alle Jahrgänge gesperrt, bei deren Eingabe eine Volljährigkeit nicht vorliegen kann. Eine Anmeldung unter Angabe eines Lebensalter von unter 18 Jahren ist also technisch nicht möglich. Wenn sich ein Minderjähriger für das Datenbankangebot der NetContent Ltd. anmeldet, so muss er dafür ein auf sich unzutreffendes Alter eingeben.
> Diese Handlung ist, auch strafrechtlich relevant, sowohl im Hinblick auf einen sog. Eingehungsbetrug zu Lasten der NetContent Ltd. als auch in Form der Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten gern. § 269 Abs. 1, 2 StGB:
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

@ knoflo


Die rechtliche Argumentation ist schlicht falsch.

Einige allgemeine Hinweise:

Betrug kann man nur begehen, wenn man alle Umstände genau kennt und etwa das Alter deshalb falsch angibt, weil man die Leistung prellen will. Wer etwa die falsche Vorstellung hat, dass es sich um ein kostenloses Angebot handelt, das aber erst ab einem bestimmten Alter zugänglich ist, begeht keinen Betrug. Der lügt hinsichtlich seines Alters. Mehr aber auch nicht.

Aufsichtspflicht der Eltern besteht. Das bedeutet aber nicht eine ständige Überwachung des Minderjährigen. Im übrigen wäre der Schaden genau zu beziffern. Entgeltforderung ist nicht der Schaden.

Taschengeld ermöglicht Minderjährigen einen Vertragsschluss, aber nur wenn sie direkt und unmittelbar zahlen. Das Eingehen einer Zahlungsverpflichtung ist nur möglich, wenn die Eltern einwilligen.


Umgekehrt stellt sich mir immer die Frage, wenn die Rechtslage von Unternehmen so falsch dargestellt wird, ob da nicht auf deren Seite eine Betrugsversuch vorliegt.


----------



## knoflo (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Sorry, untitled666, ich bin noch, sagen wir mal, unerfahren hier. Ich wollte eigentlich so einen Beitrag, wie das hier, erstellen. Stattdessen habe ich eine Antwort auf deinen Beitrag geschrieben. DAs hilft dir und mir nichts. Aber vielleicht kann mir jetzt einer helfen?! :unzufrieden:


----------



## webwatcher (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Verstehe dein Problem nicht. Du  hast ein Posting geschrieben, *Der Jurist* hat dir  geantwortet.
( Das Zitat von untitled666  spielt keine Rolle. )


----------



## knoflo (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> @ knoflo
> 
> 
> Die rechtliche Argumentation ist schlicht falsch.
> ...


noch hab ich das nicht ganz verstanden, heißt das nun, dass ich diese ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG ignorieren soll, oder ob ich deine / Ihre "Allgeimeinen Hinweise" an  die Geburtstags-infos schicken soll? Auf jeden Fall schon einmal danke.


----------



## samspam (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



knoflo schrieb:


> noch hab ich das nicht ganz verstanden, heißt das nun, dass ich diese ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG ignorieren soll, oder ob ich deine / Ihre "Allgeimeinen Hinweise" an  die Geburtstags-infos schicken soll? Auf jeden Fall schon einmal danke.



ja, diesen schwachsinn kannst du in die tonne werfen;

aber in zukunft solltest du schon genau lesen, was du im internet anklickst und wem du deine daten gibst und wenn du glaubst bei solchen seiten wie [noparse]http://www.nachbarschaft24.net/[/noparse] findest du deine(n) traumpartner(in), hmm im supermarkt in deiner nähe hast du mehr chancen;

apropos lesen, hier im forum findest du genug möglichkeiten, wie du dich verhalten sollst

_Ist das vielleicht mal möglich die NUB zu lesen und zu beachten? 
wenn schon dann wenigsten inaktiv modinfo  _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen.
> ...
> Links zu Dialerseiten oder Links, die sich eventuell für unbedarfte User gefährlich auswirken könnten, müssen so dargestellt werden, dass sie nicht automatisch anklickbar werden.


----------



## samspam (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

hab mich sowieso geirrt mit der internetseite seh ich gerade, kommt daher dass ich soviel lese hier im forum, aber ich werde auch mal die NUB  lesen und beachten - grosses indianerehrenwort


----------



## pizzel (17 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hi!
Habe die letzte Mahnung bekommen, obwohl ich noch nie eine bekommen habe,ebenso noch nie eine E.Mail. Mal sehen was noch alles so passiert. Werde aber auf keinen fall bezahlen.Hpffentlich wird diesen Ä...... bald mal das Handwerk gelegt. Möcht gerne mal wissen wie viele schon bezahlt haben.


----------



## pyro-ghost (21 Oktober 2007)

*Medien informieren*

Hallo, meine Mom ist auch ein Opfer geworden, und ich musste Sie richtig überzeugen, dass Sie bloß nicht zahlen soll, dank der Infos die ich hier bekommen habe.

Ich habe diesen [...]fall mal an die BIZZ Redaktion von Kabel1 und an die AKTE 07 Redaktion von SAT1 gesendet. 

Vielleicht schalten die sich ja ein, man sieht ja öfter mal solche [...]fälle im TV.
Ich habe selber mal Hilfe von AutoBILD bekommen, als ich mal Ärger mit einer Werkstatt hatte.

Also vielleicht hilft es? Vielleicht auch noch mehr, wenn mehrere Geschädigte an Akte oder Bizz schreiben?

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## pyro-ghost (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Und noch etwas habe ich gefunden, es gibt bei der Bild zeitung die Rubrik "Bild kämpft für Sie"
all solche Sachen helfen vielleicht solchen Geschäftemachern das Handwerk zu legen.


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



pyro-ghost schrieb:


> all solche Sachen helfen vielleicht solchen Geschäftemachern das Handwerk zu legen.


Aber nur gaaanz vielleicht. Das Thema ist hinreichend dokumentiert, dass es darum geht, mit krassen Geschichten, in vielen Fällen mit negativen Darstellungen über die Betroffenen, das eigene Blatt für Käufer attraktiv zu machen.


----------



## physicus (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Im Ümgang mit der Bild-Zeitung würde ich zuerst einmal folgendes Buch empfehlen:

WALLRAFF, Günter: Der Aufmacher


Nur mal bei Amazon nach dem Namen suchen und schon gibt es das Buch...
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich die Firmenpolitik so sehr geändert hat.

LG
P


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



physicus schrieb:


> Im Ümgang mit der Bild-Zeitung würde ich zuerst einmal folgendes Buch empfehlen:
> WALLRAFF, Günter: Der Aufmacher
> ....



oder das http://www.bildblog.de/


----------



## Bambi (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



pyro-ghost schrieb:


> Und noch etwas habe ich gefunden, es gibt bei der Bild zeitung die Rubrik "Bild kämpft für Sie"
> all solche Sachen helfen vielleicht solchen Geschäftemachern das Handwerk zu legen.



Also die Idee vergiß lieber ganz schnell.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## pyro-ghost (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

OK, wir schweifen auch vom eigentlich Thema. Beenden wir diese Diskussion und wenden uns wieder dem eigentlichen Thema zu, wo es darum geht, seine Erfahrungen und Vorschritte mit der Internetseite geburtstags-infos.de darzustellen, und damit anderen zu helfen.

Ein Nachsatz nur noch. Auch ich weiß, dass die Bild nicht gerade die seriöseste Zeitung, aber ich kann nochm als nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dank Bild habe ich schonmal 250 Euro von einer Werkstatt zurück bekommen, als die Mist gebaut hatten und es vertuschen wollten. 
Es kann also mal so oder so kommen.
Wenn sich etwas ergibt mit der Bild-Zeitung, Akte07 auf Sat1, dem "Fass ohne Boden" von Bizz, und und und, lasse ich es euch wissen


----------



## Sophie (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo ihr alle... war nun schon seit ein paar wochen nicht mehr hier, denn am 08.10. hatte ich nach wiesbaden den verbraucherschutzbrief geschickt (die Vorlage), so wie es viele taten und bis heute hatte sich nun auch keiner gemeldet! Heute war nun die Antwort auf den Brief im Kasten, wo ich wieder aufgefordert werde den Betrag zu zahlen, ich einen Vertrag mit denen eingegangen bin, die Kosten sollten angeblich eindeudig zu erkennen gewesen sein, das ich das Wiederrufsrecht nicht genutzt habe und jetzt also den geforderten Betrag von (ich glaube so 57 € oder so waren das doch) zahlen soll... was soll ich jetzt tun? 
hat jemand von euch auch schon so einen schriftlichen Brief bekommen und wie reagiert?

lg von sophie und danke für eure hilfe und tips


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Sophie schrieb:


> ... was soll ich jetzt tun?


Was hat sich geändert? Soweit ich sehen kann nur ein   weiterer Belästigungbrief. 
Da du länger nicht hier warst, lies  dir das mal durch: . 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Sophie (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

danke für den link und die einfache ausführung... ich warte ab... 

bis hoffentlich nicht so schnell wieder


----------



## Momo (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Also ich habe nichts mehr bekommen!Komisch oder?!Vielleicht ist dennen das Papier ausgegangen  mhh...keine einzige Mahnung erhalten!Oder vielleicht kommt noch was,das haben die sich bei mir aber Zeit gelassen!...
 fühl mich vernachlässigt !!


----------



## gollum (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Die werde sich bestimmt noch melden :tröst:

Tagelang kommt nix, und dann wieder 2 Mails direkt nacheinander, und immer derselbe Text


----------



## jessi3068 (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ich hab heute folgende Mail bekommen (Kein Satz zu meinem Musterbrief):



> ZAHLUNGSERINNERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau S,
> 
> ...



_Diverse Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## pyro-ghost (30 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Jupp, kenne ich, haben genau das selbe bekommen, trotz Anfrage keine persönliche Antwort sondern den selben vorgefertigten Brief. 
Dann kommt bald die 2. Mahnung und auch noch ne Mahnung per Post


----------



## jessi3068 (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo.

Also hast du auf diese Email auch gar nicht erst reagiert?
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie man sich rechtlich korrekt verhalten muss.

LG Jessi


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



jessi3068 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie man sich rechtlich korrekt verhalten muss.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Mc-Strub (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,
ich gehöre seit einigen Tagen auch zu denen die auf die Seite "Geburtstags-Infos.de" reingefallen sind. Ich habe mir eure Kommentare durchgelesen und bin wie einige in diesem Forum auch der Meinung das man das aussitzen sollte.
Nach erhalt der Rechnung habe ich wie im Forum beschrieben ein Formular der Verbraucherzentrale an den Laden gesendet. Als Antwort bekam ich das ein rechtsgültiger Dienstleistungsvertrag zustande gekommen wäre, und Sie verweisen auf Ihre AGB. Heute habe ich auch schon die erste Mahnung bekommen in der ich aufgefordert werde sofort zu zahlen. Zusätzlich werfen Sie noch mit einigen Paragraphen um sich geworfen. Ich warte einmal wie sich das alles entwickelt.
Hat das jemand schon zu Ende gebracht?

Gruß das neue Mitglied


----------



## sascha (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



> Hat das jemand schon zu Ende gebracht?



Lese meine Signatur.


----------



## pyro-ghost (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Soeben kam die 2. Mahnung, mit 5 Euro Mahngebühren und der Androhung, dass alle weiteren Schritte von einem Inkassounternehmen bearbeitet werden, wenn ich nicht innerhalb einer Woche zahle.

Mal nebenbei. Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand bei der Hotline von denen angerufen, diese 0180-5..... Nummer ?


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



pyro-ghost schrieb:


> ... der Androhung ...


Worin würde da die Drohung bestehen? Spielt es eine Rolle, wer die Standardblähungen versendet?


----------



## pyro-ghost (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Naja, deren "Drohung", also so habe ich es mal formuliert, weil die das damit ja bezwecken wollen, besteht darin, dass ein Inkassounternehmen noch mehr Kosten verursacht. So schreiben die es ja auch, da dieses Unternehmen dann ja zusätzlich zu den Mahnkosten Geld haben will.


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



pyro-ghost schrieb:


> Naja, deren "Drohung", also so habe ich es mal formuliert, weil die das damit ja bezwecken wollen, besteht darin, dass ein Inkassounternehmen noch mehr Kosten verursacht. So schreiben die es ja auch, da dieses Unternehmen dann ja zusätzlich zu den Mahnkosten Geld haben will.


Kosten ist falsch. Es erhöht sich im Rahmen des Halloween-Inkassozaubers der rechnerische Wert einer virtuellen Forderung im Rahmen des Unerheblichen.


----------



## sascha (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Kosten ist falsch. Es erhöht sich im Rahmen des Halloween-Inkassozaubers der rechnerische Wert einer virtuellen Forderung im Rahmen des Unerheblichen.



Das hast du wirklich schön ausgedrückt *Tränen aus den Augen wisch*


----------



## knoflo (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo noch mal,
ich habe jetz aber eine solche Mahnung erhalten:



und das is wieder (ist ja klar an meine Eltern gerichtet). Hilfe! was macht man jetzt!?:-?


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



knoflo schrieb:


> . Hilfe! was macht man jetzt!?:-?


was hat sich grundsätzlich geändert? 
es gilt nach wie vor:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
an wen diese Blödsinnsmails adressiert werden, ist völlig wurscht


----------



## dvill (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



knoflo schrieb:


> ich habe jetz aber eine solche Mahnung erhalten:


Die Verbraucherzentrale konnte an diese  Firma keine Post zustellen: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf (Siehe Seite 8 )

Die haben aber ein Konto bei der Taunus Sparkasse (BLZ: 512 500 00). Es würde helfen, mit der Mahnung und dem Text der Verbraucherzentrale bei der Sparkasse nach der ladungsfähigen Anschrift des Kontoinhabers zu fragen und den dann an die Verbraucherzentrale zu senden.

Die Anfrage bei der Sparkasse geht per Mail: http://taunussparkasse.de/1a63a556507b1767/index.htm

Einfach die Mahnung in die Mail reinkopieren und einen Link auf den Text der Verbraucherzentrale sowie diesen Beitrag hier im Forum einfügen.


----------



## kaki (1 November 2007)

Tja, was soll ich sagen, habe einen Widerspruch gemacht als ich die Rechnung online bekam, ohne weiteres kam jetzt die letzte Mahnung nach Hause und es wird mit Rechtsanwalt und Inkasso gedroht.
Bin Pappesatt.:wall:
Ich habe dort niemals was von bezahlen gelesen.
Mal sehen wies weitergeht, für einmal Besuchen der Seite.
Bin aber froh, das es nicht nur mir so geht.
Ich kam mir schon echt richtig doof vor. 
MfG :-?Kaki


----------



## sunnybaby (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Auch ich gehöre zu denen die hier nette Post bekommen!
Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, daß mir so etwas nicht noch einmal passiert! Wenigstens kostet es mich hier kein Geld. 
Habe im Sep. ein Laptop im Internet bestellt und bezahlt.....Ihr werdet wissen was jetzt kommt.... genau... nie Ware erhalten. Eine ganze Gemeinschaft hat sich gegen diese Ltd. nun zusammen geschlossen Anzeige erstattet usw.

Tja, und nun das. Wollte nur ein paar Anregungen für den Geburtstag meines Junior haben und dann kommt eine Erinnerung und eine Mahnung!
Hätte auch fast bezahlt wenn ich nicht über die Firmierung (Ltd.) und über keine Nummer im Handelsregister


----------



## sunnybaby (1 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Huch einfach schon gesendet...
Also bin darüber gestolpert, das die Steuernummer erst beantragt ist.
Das hat mich dann stutzig gemacht und ich habe meinen Freund google befragt. Und siehe da, ich bin hier gelandet.

Wie gesagt, Mahnung die Erste hab ich schon und ich werde das ganz gemütlich aussitzen. Einen Anwalt für die erste Geschichte habe ich eh gerade schon und ich denke sollte da wirklich etwas kommen (was ich nicht glaube) dann wir er sich auch darum kümmern.

Wünsche allseits noch einen schönen Tag,mach mich jetzt auf die suche nach Infos zu Kindergeburtstagen :-D:-D

sunnybaby


----------



## Teeny_Beeny (2 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo!

Ich  bin auch eines von den Opfern, was auf diese Seite reingefallen ist! Habe am Dienstag dann auch meine erste Mahnung bekommen! Aber nicht darauf reagiert, dank dieser Seite!! Nachdem ich hier die ganzen Erfahrungsberichte gelesen habe, werde ich keinen Cent an diese mysteriöse Firma zahlen!! Ich wäre eigentlich kurz davor gewesen, aber bin dann doch noch zum Glück rechtzeitig hier drauf gestoßen!! Bin mal gespannt, wie es jetzt weitergeht! Zum Glück ziehe ich auch bald um und sie haben dann meine neue Adresse nicht!! :-D:-D
Und das Interressante ist auch, wenn man bei Google jetzt die Seite eingibt, um sie zu suchen, erscheint sie nicht mehr bei den Suchergebnissen! Denn vorher bin ich ja durch Google auf diese Seite (Geburtstagsinfo.de) aufmerksam geworden!!


----------



## gollum (2 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



untitled666 schrieb:


> Heute kam nach ca. einem Monat keinerlei mails die erste Mahnung; mit eingebaut die Information dass bald ein Inkasso- Rechtsanwaltbüro eingeschaltet wird..



Zur Info, auch wir bekamen heute die "letzte Mahnung" per Post. Wenn nicht innerhalb einer Woche bezahlt wird, wird ein spezialisiertes Inkasso-/Rechtsanwaltsbüro eingeschaltet.
Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, wie lange sich so etwas hinziehenkann?


----------



## dvill (2 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



gollum schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, wie lange sich so etwas hinziehenkann?


Für Unterhaltung wird jedenfalls gesorgt sein.


----------



## gollum (2 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

cool, das kann ja noch richtig lustuig werden :-D


----------



## gollum (2 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

ah nochwas, hab ich vorhin vergessen.

Die Verbraucherzentrale BW hat einen wunderschönen Bericht.
Lohnt sich zu lesen.

http://www.vz-bawue.de/UNIQ119401715016535/link351882A.html

gollum


----------



## Morgentau (2 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Auch ich habe heute dieses Schreiben nach Hause bekommen. Übrigens der erste Brief, der mit der Post kam. Mit Überweisungsformular im Anhang, nun sind es schon 64,95 € . Zahlen werde ich keinen Cent!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvill (2 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Morgentau schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute dieses Schreiben nach Hause bekommen.


Hoffentlich war das ausreichend frankiert. Infopost reicht nicht aus. Das ist ein individuelles Schreiben. Wenn doch Infopost, dann ab zur Postfiliale damit.


----------



## knoflo (3 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hi nochmal ich :roll:,
aber ich hab gestern etwas ganz anderes bekommen, denn (!?)
wer hat denn hier von euch schon einen per Post geschieckten 
Brief von "Online Content" bekommen? Aber in dem steht auch 
im Prinzip nur das gleiche wie in der 2. Mail. Naja mal weiter sehen,
aber ich denke (glaub ich zurecht) nicht dadran irgend etwas zu bezahlen!


----------



## knoflo (3 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



knoflo schrieb:


> Hi nochmal ich :roll:,
> aber ich hab gestern etwas ganz anderes bekommen, denn (!?)
> wer hat denn hier von euch schon einen per Post geschieckten
> Brief von "Online Content" bekommen? Aber in dem steht auch
> ...


Nein halt ok es geht doch manchen gleich, verstehe. (Man(n) sollte
vorher nachsehen, und dann schreiben!):-D


----------



## pyro-ghost (4 November 2007)

*BILD kämpft für Sie*

Wollte euch ja auf dem laufenden halten, als ich die Medien informiert hatte. Habe von der Bild Zeitung eine Mail bekommen (siehe unten) und ein Brief von der BILD ist auch gekommen, mit Infos vom verbraucherschutz, zu betrugsfällen, dabei u.a. auch ein Musterbrief wegen Einspruch einlegen, Hilfen und Kontaktadressen. 
Zwar konnte man nicht genau helfen, aber die haben reagiert und sich PERSÖNLICH gemeldet und versuchen zu helfen.

Nur mal so für all die Kritiker hier, die meinen das bringt nichts und die BILD macht sich lächerlich über einen....

Brief der BILD:


> _[SB]ehr geehrte Frau xyz,
> 
> wir danken Ihnen für Ihre Zuschrift und Ihr Vertrauen zu unserer Zeitung. Leider ist dies ein Fall, in dem auch wir nicht helfen können.
> 
> ...


----------



## runderling (4 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

So, nun habe ich dieses Forum gefunden und bin entzückt.
Natürlich hat es mich auch erwischt und ich bin auf der Suche nach sinnigen Geburtstagssprüchen auf diese Seite gestoßen und mich angemeldet, sie aber gleich wieder verlassen, da dort nichts geboten wurde. Aber ich habe komischerweise nie eine  Bestätigungsmail und keine Rechnungen   - weder per Post noch per mail -erhalten.

Bis am Freitag ein Brieflein mit Datum 31.10.07 ins Haus flatterte:
 "LETZTE MAHNUNG", mit dem Hinweis, dass die Rechnung vom 1.10. und die Zahlungserinnerung vom 17.10. von mir nicht durch Zahlung beglichen worden seien.
Also das bekannte Schreiben mit Androhung Inkassobüro etc., wenn ich nicht bis zum 7.11. bezahlen würde.
Neu bei meiner Variante ist anscheinend, dass sich die nette Firma die Rechnung und die erste Mahnung bei mir gleich gespart hat
Ich habe daraufhin so ein Antwortschreibn (wie schon mehrfach beschrieben, MusterVerbraucherzentrale) per mail am 2.10. zurückgesandt und heute         (4.10) kam blitzeschnell die Antwortmail, die bisher alle bekommem haben, inclusive mit dem freundlichen Hinweis am Ende , dass ich doch am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen dürfte....

So, nun werde ich die Sache mit euch gemeinsam aussitzen....
Trotzdem war es mir eine Lehre, ich hätte nie gelaubt, dass ich auf sowas reinfallen würde, bin sonst recht vorsichtig, und ich denke, die Sache mit der Zahlungspflicht war wirklich sehr versteckt, die ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Kann mir nur nicht mehr erinner, ob das (in weiß gar nicht mehr, wann ich mich auf dieser Seite angemeldet hatte) beim damaligen Aufruf anders war als jetzt - die Kosten sind ja nun  fett gedruckt, aber trotuzdem noch sehr klein und unauffällig!

Jedenfalls werde ich nicht zahlen, darin hat mich das Forum doch sehr bestärkt.

Bin gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt!


----------



## Martina( (11 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

bin am 24.09.07 auch auf die Seite geburtstags-infos.de gegangen und habe mich dort angemeldet, um an dem super toll angekündigtem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. Nun bekam ich auch eine Rechnung über 59,90 €. Als ich darauf reagierte und denen schrieb, dass ich nichts von den Kosten erkennen konnte, bekam ich auch deren Standartmail, in der darauf hingewiesen wird, dass auf die Kosten in den AGB hingewiesen wird und dass nun die 1 monatige Widerspruchsfrist verstrichen ist und ich nun innerhalb von 7 Tagen zahlen müsste,...bla bla bla. 
Da ich nun auf dieses tolle Forum gestoßen bin und nun viel beruhigter schlafen kann, werde ich auch nicht zahlen, he he.:scherzkeks:

Habe außerdem noch auf der Seite www.20min.ch/news/wirtschaft/story/18206151 folgende nützliche Hinweise gefunden: 
_"Hinter geburtstags-info.de stecken alte Bekannte. Die Betreiberfirma ist die *Online Content LTD mit Sitz in Wiesbaden*. Diese Firma betreibt alle diejenigen Abzockerseiten, die früher von der NETContent Ltd. ebenfalls aus Hessen bewirtschaftet wurden. *Deren Direktor ist der **Anwalt M. B.*. B. war auch bei einer weiteren Abzocker-Gesellschaft mit von der Partie. Er war als Prokurist bei der Vitaactive Ltd. tätig, bei derjenigen Firma, welche mit ihren kostenpflichtigen IQ-Tests zweifelhafte Berühmtheit erlangte.
Gegen B. ist im Frühsommer *Unterlassungsklage* erhoben worden. Kurz vor der Verhandlung vor dem Landgericht Frankfurt am Main im Juni verschob B. sämtliche seiner Abzockerseiten in die neue Firma, wie die deutsche Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband mitteilte. Unter anderen betrieb B. auch die nach Medienberichten in einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit als besonders dreis wahrgenommene hausaufgabenserver.com. Deren Opfer waren vorwiegend Kinder und Jugendliche. 
Die Online Conent LTD ist auch in England und dort im gleichen Gebäude domiziliert wie die Vorgänger-Firma NETContent. Die Mahn- und Inkassomails verschickt, wie vor der Domain-Rochade, weiter die Anwaltskanzlei H. aus Bonn. 
Sind Sie ebenfalls Opfer einer Abzocker-Seite geworden? Schreiben Sie uns eine Mail an: [email protected]"_

Wie ist es denn bei euch anderen noch weiter gegangen. Seit dem 04.11.07 sind ja keine Beiträge mehr geschrieben worden.....

Viele Grüße,
Martina

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


----------



## SelMa69 (11 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo, 
Ich habe mich auch erst vor kurzem auf dieser Seite angemeldet und habe heute erst die Mahnung gesehen. Bis Morgen soll ich diese 59,95 € bezahlen, aber ich sehe das nicht ein. Werde diesen Betrag nicht bezahlen und dann abwarten was passiert. 
Wenn die weiterhin Terror machen werde ich rechtlich dagegen vorgehen. 
Damit reihe ich mich auch in die 5000 ein!!! )

m.f.G.
SelMa


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



SelMa69 schrieb:


> Wenn die weiterhin Terror machen werde ich rechtlich dagegen vorgehen.


Und was soll das bringen? Die wollen doch was von dir, also liegt der Handlungsbedarf doch bei diesen Vertretern der Nutzlosbranche.

An deiner Stelle würde ich meine Tätigkeit in dieser Angelegenheit lediglich darin sehen, allen eingehenden Unsinn fein säuberlich abzuheften und auf keinen Fall irgendwelche "Brieffreundschaften" aufzubauen; das hat in etwa denselben Effekt, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt und birgt zudem noch das Risiko, denen unbewusst was Falsches mitzuteilen.

Erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid käme, würde ich reagieren: Mit dem Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle! 
Aber keine Sorge, da kommt wohl nichts diesbezügliches (außer den üblichen Drohungen mit Schufa, Kontopfändung, Vollstreckungsbescheid, Gerichtsvollzieher, Insolvenzantrag und anderem Unsinn aus der Mottenkiste bestimmter Inkassounternehmen und -anwälte).


----------



## Der Jurist (11 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



SelMa69 schrieb:


> ....  Wenn die weiterhin Terror machen werde ich rechtlich dagegen vorgehen. ....


Viel Spaß bei der Zustellung der Klageschrift.


----------



## Tina1980 (12 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo an euch alle!

Wow
Dachte wirklich ich war so dumm auf so was rein zu fallen und wollt schon fast zahlen!
Gott sei Dank bin ich über Google hier gelandet!
Hab denen jetzt scho öfters zurück geschrieben, aber da kommen immer die gleichen Standard Emails zurück!
Jetzt lass ich es bleiben!
Ich finds echt krass
Hab mich da im August angemeldet, da stand no gar nix von Gebühren, ganz sicher! Außerdem hab ich nie eine Rechnung erhalten sondern nur ne Mahnung im Oktober!
Jetzt drohen die mit gerichtlichen Maßnahmen und so...
Ich könnt nur lachen...
Ich arbeite in da Bank und bin zufällig für Pfändungen und Mahnwesen zuständig, würd ja recht witzig sein wenn ich meine eigene Pfändung bearbeiten müsste oder??? :-D
Naja bin froh dass ich nicht allein bin!
Stellt ihr Strafanzeige oder macht ihr einfach gar nix?
Würd am liebsten meine Email-Adresse löschen, aber ist das Sinnvoll?
Dann kommt wahrscheinlich alles per Post!
Liebe Grüße an alle Betroffenen!
Tina1980


----------



## blowfish (13 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Tina1980 schrieb:


> Würd am liebsten meine Email-Adresse löschen, aber ist das Sinnvoll?



Und wie währe es mit einem Spamfilter. Der sortiert dann solche Mails aus.


----------



## Eumelie (13 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

..ich habe leider auch diesen Mist hier gemacht und mich angemeldet...
(hab auch leider die AGB´s nur überflogen:wall
als ich *dannach* dann den Hinweis bekam, daß die *weitere* Benutzung kostenpflichtig wäre, abe ich die Seite direkt geschlossen und nicht mehr weiter drüber nachgedacht.

Nun hab ich auch diese Rechnung bekommen..hab dann da angerufen und gefragt, was das denn wäre.. >tja ich hätte ja den Vertrag geschlossen und mich dort angemeldet..<
>ich bin mir aber keinerlei Schuld bewußt, dort irgendetwas in dieser Art gemacht zu haben..< >tja, wenn ich es nicht gewesen wäre sollte ich doch mal in der Verwandtschaft nachfragen und wenn sich dort auch kein schuldiger fnden würde, könnte ich bei denen eine nachverfolgung beauftragen, wo sie genau herausfinden könnten, von welchem rechner die aktivierung erfolgt wäre..würde sich dann aber im 3-stelligen kostenbereich befinden und dem Rechnerbesitzer in Rechnung gestellt werden.< (mal nebenbei ..wäre so etwas überhaupt möglich und  erlaubt?) 

>ansonsten könnte man ja tolle Sachen rund um den Geburtstag finden.. ich sollte mir die Seite doch ruhig noch mal angucken..das kostet ja nichts.. :scherzkeks:<

:wall:

...wie soll ich mich denn nun verhalten?? Trotzdem noch einen Wideruf schreiben oder einfach garnichts mehr machen??Bin echt unsicher..
Bezahlen werde ich aber auf keinen Fall!!!!!

würde mich über Antwort freuen 
lg
Eumelie


----------



## physicus (13 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Eumelie (13 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



physicus schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511



Danke


----------



## katzenjens (14 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Och, zufällig noch etwas vom Amöneburger Briefkasten. zwar nicht brandaktuell, aber immerhin:
http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3012977

Man sollte den Redakteur mal fragen, ob er den "Peter Stolz" direkt oder nur am Telefon interviewed hat. :scherzkeks: Dann hätte man in diesem Versteckspiel immerhin eine "echte" Person.

Die Seite hat immer noch eine unzureichende Kostenangabe. Ergo gelten weiterhin die gleichen Infos wie für andere "Fallen".

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## pyro-ghost (14 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Was mir noch so eingefallen ist, ich bin zu dieser Seite über einen Link gekommen, der auf der Homepage von Kinder Schokolade war, dort war ein werbelink. Ob Kinder Schokolade oder Ferrero weiß, was die für Werbung auf Ihrer Seite haben? 
Wie habt ihr die seite über die tollen geburtstagsinfos gefunden?


----------



## Tina1980 (14 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



pyro-ghost schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr die seite über die tollen geburtstagsinfos gefunden?




Hallo

Also ich hab bei Google gesucht weil ich was für meinen Dad zum 50.ten gesucht hab, da war die Seite im August noch ganz oben
Jetzt kommt sie scho gar nimma wenn man sie bei Google eingibt


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Tina1980 schrieb:


> da war die Seite im August noch ganz oben


"ganz oben"  ( gelblich hinterlegt) , stehen  sehr oft Werbeeinblendungen als 
Treffer "getarnt", die  sind *immer* mit besonderer Vorsicht zu geniessen
da genau dort auch die Abzockerseiten  werben.


----------



## Teeny_Beeny (15 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine 2. Mahnung bekommen mit dem Hinweis:



> *Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir im Sinne einer wirtschaftlichen
> Abwicklung unserer
> Vertragsverhältnisse den weiteren Einzug einem darauf spezialisierten
> Inkasso-/Rechtsanwaltsbüros
> übertragen werden. Dadurch entstehen Ihnen weitere Kosten.*



Jetzt wird es langsam immer spannender!! :-D:-D


----------



## sascha (15 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Teeny_Beeny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute meine 2. Mahnung bekommen mit dem Hinweis:
> 
> ...



Was soll daran spannend sein? Seit zwei Jahren schreiben die und drohen die und mahnen die und sammeln Kohle ein von denen, die sich einschüchtern lassen. Nichts Neues von der Front also. Spannend wäre höchstens, wenn endlich mal einer dieser Herrschaften seinen tollen Drohungen Taten folgen lassen, und vor Gericht ziehen würde. Nur: Das trauen die sich leider nicht...


----------



## Mc-Strub (15 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,
auch ich habe heute meine 2 Mahnung bekommen.
Darin steht das Sie nun ein Inkassobüro einschalte. 
Aber lest selbst was die schreiben.



> unsere Rechnung RE12-113826 vom 16.10.2007 wurde trotz Zahlungserinnerung vom 30.10.2007
> nach wie vor nicht ausgeglichen. Wir fordern Sie daher nachdrücklich auf, den nachfolgend aufgeführten
> Betrag inklusive Mahnkosten durch unverzügliche Überweisung auf u.g. Konto unter Angabe des u.g.
> Verwendungszweckes zum Ausgleich zu bringen. Sollten Sie inzwischen gezahlt haben, so betrachten Sie
> ...



Na ja schauen wir einmal wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Mc-Strub schrieb:


> Darin steht das Sie nun ein Inkassobüro einschalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...na und? Diese zumeist untauglichen Einschüchterungsversuche sind hinreichend bekannt und gehören zum Geschäftsablauf. Dem Inkassounternehmen obliegt es nicht, eine Prüfung der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung durchzuführen, die reichen lediglich die Rechnung mit Nachdruck erneut weiter. Es wird erst spannend, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt, worauf man getrost (lange) warten kann.


----------



## Martina( (16 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Habe heute auch wieder ´ne Mail von denen bekommen. 
War vor einigen Wochen noch so naiv und hab mich von denen einschüchtern lassen und machte denen den Vorschlag, dass ich den Anteil für die 2 vergangenen Monate = 20 € zahle und sie mir dann den Zugang für die restlichen 4 Monate sperren sollen. Darauf kam heute die Antwort:



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau  ,
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Geburtstags-Infos.de
> wir müssen Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass wir es den Ihnen schon mitgeteilten Gründen auf der geltend gemachten Forderung in voller Höhe bestehen.
> Zwischen Ihnen und der NetContent Ltd. besteht ein rechtsgültiger Dienstleistungsvertrag über die Nutzung des Datenbankangebotes gemäß der Ihnen vorliegenden Rechnung.
> ...



Die scheinen ja schon öfter eine Mail, wie meine bekommen zu haben. Sieht nämlich ziemlich nach ´nen Standartantwortschreiben aus (wg. Sehr geehrte Frau/Herr)
Ob dem Betreiber dieser tollen Seite "Herrn Rechtsanwalt [ edit] " nicht die eine Unterlassungsklage reicht, die er schon am Hals hat?

Viele Grüße,
Martina


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Martina( schrieb:


> Ob dem Betreiber dieser tollen Seite "Herrn Rechtsanwalt [ edit] " nicht die eine Unterlassungsklage reicht, die er schon am Hals hat?


Schieb´ doch noch eine nach! Was heißt hier Rechtsanwalt? Der Betreiber der Seite ist das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Mc-Strub (16 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Nachdem ich gestern meine 2 Mahnung bekommen habe, kam heute mit der Post die letzte Mahnung.
Darin steht wieder das übliche bla bla das ich ja eine Vertrag eingegangen wäre und die AGB bestätigt hätte usw.
Zum guten Schluß teilen die mir mit, dass Sie den Fall jetzt einem "spezialisierten Inkasso- Rechtsanwaltsbüro " übertragen werden. Dadurch kämen auf mich nun weitere Kosten und Nachteile z.B. ein negativer Schufa-Eintrag. Was natürlich der Witz des Tages ist.

Ich warte weiter was sonst noch so kommt.


----------



## sunnybaby (16 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Da hatte wohl jemand extrem Langeweile. 

Ich habe heute auch die "Letzte Mahnung" per Post erhalten. Auch das üblich mit Inkasse Schufa usw.(wollte immer schon einen Eintrag haben:scherzkeks

Muß sich ja wirklich lohnen, wenn die Leute so viel Porto, Papier, Druckerfarbe usw. verschwenden.
Scheint genug zu geben die echt bezahlen....ansonsten würden die sich solche Kosten bestimmt nicht ans Bein binden.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



sunnybaby schrieb:


> Scheint genug zu geben die echt bezahlen....


Da kannst du von ausgehen. Im Nachbarthread fabrikeinkauf konnte man es im TV sehen. 
 Der Lebenstil, der da zu sehen war, entsprach mindestens   200000-300000€
(ganz vorsichtig geschätzt)


----------



## Tina1980 (16 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ich bin auch dabei...
Hab per Post di letzte Mahnung erhalten!
Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lang das so weiter geht!
Es nervt schön langsam!!!
Habt ihr die angezeigt?? Hab auf ein paar Seiten hier gesehen, dass manche Strafanzeige gestellt haben!


----------



## Martina( (17 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Rechtsanwalt? Der Betreiber der Seite ist das jedenfalls nicht.



Hab unter www.20min.ch/news/wirtschaft/story/18206151 gelesen, dass hinter [noparse]www.geburtstags-infos.de[/noparse]  als Direktor der Rechtsanwalt M. B.  steckt.


----------



## hoobit (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo

Auch gehöre seit gestern zu den Opfern. Mir schickte man gleich 2 Rechnungen weil ich mich angeblich doppelt angemeldet habe.

Auch ich werde die Rechnung nicht bezahlen und  doppelt sowieso nicht.
Was mich aber sehr interessieren würde ist, ob tatsächlich schonmal ein Inkassobüro tätig wurde in der Angelegenheit und wenn ja, wie man sich dann verhält.


Liebe grüße und toll das es euch gibt.


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



hoobit schrieb:


> Was mich aber sehr interessieren würde ist, ob tatsächlich schonmal ein Inkassobüro tätig wurde in der Angelegenheit und wenn ja, wie man sich dann verhält.


bei vergleichbaren Nutzlosseiten schon. Inkassobüttel haben keinerlei Sonderbefugnisse,
daher ändert sich nichts an der Vorgehensweise. Wenn die mit ihrem Latein am Ende sind,
 geben sie die "Forderungen"  an den Auftraggeber zurück


----------



## hoobit (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Mann ist leider sehr verunsichert weil man denkt Inkassobüro wäre gleich riesige Rechtsabteilung gegen die man eh keine Chance hat. Mann denkt unwillkürlich an Schufaeintrag usw und zahlt deswegen schon aus Angst.

Und das die Betreiber solcher Seiten nicht vor Drohungen zurück schrecken, habe ich in vielen anderen Forun schon gelesen.

Mir ist klar das wenn man bewußt einen Vertrag eingeht, sich daran halten muss. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, das dazu auch eine Unterschrift nötig ist und ein einfacher Klick nicht reicht.
Den ich bekomme bei allen seriösen Unternehmen für meine Unterlagen reale Abschnitte

Gruß
Hoobit


----------



## sascha (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



> Inkassobüro wäre gleich riesige Rechtsabteilung



Meistens sind es eher Ein-Mann-Nebenberufs-Kassierer und Hoffnungslos-Anwälte



> gegen die man eh keine Chance hat



Mein Inkassobüro darf genauso viel wie ich selbst. Nicht mehr.



> Mann denkt unwillkürlich an Schufaeintrag



Den diese Herrschaften niemals einfach so veranlassen dürfen


> und zahlt deswegen schon aus Angst



Was ja das Ziel der Mails und Briefe ist.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



hoobit schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, das dazu auch eine Unterschrift nötig ist und ein einfacher Klick nicht reicht.


Deine Meinung sei dir unbenommen - aber das gilt für die meisten einfachen Verträge nicht.


----------



## Tina1980 (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo!

Glaubt jemand von euch dass die irgendwann aufgeben?
Und nochmal meine Frage ob ihr die anzeigen wollt?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Tina1980 schrieb:


> Und nochmal meine Frage ob ihr die anzeigen wollt?


Weswegen? So sehr  ich denen die  Pest an den Hals wünschen würde, ich sehe nicht wie


----------



## Tina1980 (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo

Ich bins nochmal!
War grad bei Google und hab "geburtstags-infos.de" eingegeben, wollte schaun ob andere seiten auch was dazu erzählen
Jetzt kommen die wieder ganz oben, wie komisch gleich mit dem Hinweis, dass es 60 Euro kostet! Müsst ihr mal machen...

Lg


----------



## jupp11 (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Tina1980 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die wieder ganz oben, wie komisch gleich mit dem Hinweis, dass es 60 Euro kostet! Müsst ihr mal machen...


Die meisten dieser Seiten zeigen beim Direktaufruf neuerdings den Preis (man hat ja schließlich gelernt)
aber nicht, wenn sie über Links in Spammails kommen


----------



## Wembley (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Tina1980 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Jetzt kommen die wieder ganz oben, wie komisch gleich mit dem Hinweis, dass es 60 Euro kostet! Müsst ihr mal machen...
> Lg


Nun dieser Preishinweis ist ja nicht auf der Seite ersichtlich, sondern nur im Quelltext der Seite:


> <meta name="description" content="Infos & Downloads zum Geburtstag - Preis 59,95 € inkl. Mwst">


Der User, der auf die Seite kommt, bekommt diesen Hinweis ja nicht zu Gesicht. Sowas liest höchstens Google, wenn es Lust dazu hat.  Was mögliche Vertragsabschlüsse angeht, ist das weniger als irrelevant. 
Wer googelt denn auch schon nach "geburtstags-infos.de"? Nur diejenigen, die wohl schon reingefallen sind. Die sollen dann erschrecken und eingeschüchtert sein, da sie über die eigentlich simplen Hintergründe nicht Bescheid wissen.

Die User, die auf dieses Angebot kommen, tun dies auf anderem Wege. Da merken die wohl nicht viel von Preisangaben.

Beispiel: Bei der selben Suche taucht auch Google-Werbung für die selbe Firma auf, nämlich für  meine-grusskarten.de.


> Grusskarten?
> Hier findest du 750 Grusskarten
> und 1000 SMS-Sprüche.
> Meine-Grusskarten.de


Hier findet man die Preisangabe nicht. Warum wohl?


----------



## hoobit (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Weswegen? So sehr  ich denen die  Pest an den Hals wünschen würde, ich sehe nicht wie



Es ist traurig das man sich nicht gegen den Terror wehren kann und die einen so massiv unter Druck setzen können bzw es versuchen.


----------



## malu74 (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo! So, nachdem ich hier fleissig gelesen habe und erstmal beruhigt bin, werde ich mich wohl an nette mails von denen gewöhnen müssen bis sie endlich mal aufgeben. Mir ging es wie anderen hier, war auf der Such nach Sprüchen für nen Geburtstag. Habe mich dort angemeldet um lesen zu können. Da war nix von nem Preis erkennbar. Hatte die Sache auch schon ganz vergessen bis erste Rechnung kam. Habe auch vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht, laut denen zu spät, da ich ja schon deren Seite in Anspruch genommen hatte. Naja, habe auch den netten Brief ganz vorne als Vorlage hingemailt und plötzlich schreiben die ganz oft! Meine letzte mail, welche ich heute bekam ist diese:

_Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Geburtstags-Infos.de

Ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen. Zur Beantwortung möchten wir auf die folgenden Punkte hinweisen.

Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer email-Adresse. An diese Adresse wurde Ihnen ein Aktivierungslink für den Zugang zum Mitgliedsbereich gesandt.

Ihre Anmeldung mit anschließender Annahme durch uns unter gleichzeitiger Zusendung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbeziehungen in Textform stellt einen Vertragsschluss dar. Dabei wurden Sie sowohl vor als auch mit Vertragsschluss über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert. Der Vertragsschluss über das Internet ist ohne Weiteres möglich und erfolgt bei unserem Angebot unter Beachtung der Verbraucherschutzvorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Insbesondere wurden Sie klar und deutlich sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen bestätigten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen als auch vor Anmeldung über den Preis der Dienstleistung informiert.

Auf der Anmeldeseite unten, direkt bei der Anmeldeschaltfläche, finden Sie die Preisangabe. Wir haben Sie in hervorgehobener Form am Ende des Textes in Fettdruck positioniert. Zusätzlich befindet sich schon über dem ersten Eingabefeld mittig ein farblich hervorgehobener Sternchenhinweis ("Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus ! *") , der Sie zusätzlich zu der Preisangabe leitet (vergl. BGHZ 139, 368). Die Preisangabe finden Sie auch unter Punkt II. 7 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbraucherinformationen.

Ein Widerruf dieses Vertrags ist zum vorliegenden Zeitpunkt leider auch nicht mehr möglich. Gem. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 erlischt das Recht zum Widerruf, wenn der Verbraucher die Ausführung der Dienstleistung selbst veranlasst hat. Eine solche Ausschlussklausel ist zum Schutz unserer Investition in die Datenbank unerlässlich. Darauf wurden Sie ebenfalls in hervorgehobener Form hingewiesen, sowohl in den von Ihnen als gelesen betätigten Geschäftsbedingungen und Verbaucherinformationen bei der Anmeldung als auch erneut mit der nachgewiesenen Zusendung bei Vertragsschluss.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir auf dieser Regelung auch bestehen müssen, um uns vor Missbrauch zu schützen.

Ein wirksamer Widerruf des mit uns geschlossenen Vertrages zur Nutzung der angebotenen Datenbank ist nicht eingegangen. Daher haben wir Ihnen den in der Preisangabe ausgewiesenen Betrag inklusive Mehrwertsteuer in Rechnung gestellt.

Die Erstellung, Aktualisierung und Unterhaltung einer für den Online-Zugriff durch Dritte fähigen Datenbank stellt eine beträchtliche Investition dar. Hinzu kommen die von uns verauslagten Kosten für die Inhalte. Angesichts des Umfangs der angebotenen Leistung kann eine solche Leistung nur gegen Entgelt erfolgen. Schließlich bieten wir Ihnen diese Leistungen ohne störende Werbung oder Vermarktung Ihrer Daten an. Wir bitten daher um Verständnis, wenn wir auf die Erbringung der Gegenleistung bestehen müssen.

Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden verpflichtet sind. Wir empfehlen daher die fristgerechte Zahlung und bedauern, Ihre Einwendung zurückweisen zu müssen.

Unabhängig von dem Entgelt für den Zugang zu unserer Datenbank sind Sie aber weiterhin kostenlos zur Teilnahme an unserem Gewinnspiel berechtigt, sofern Sie sich nicht schon dafür eingetragen haben - dafür wünschen wir Ihnen viel Glück!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Geburtstags-Infos.de - Support Team
_

malu74!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



hoobit schrieb:


> und die einen so massiv unter Druck setzen können bzw es versuchen.


Ganz einfach, laß dich nicht unter Druck setzen. Die können dir gar nichts  tun, außer alberne  Drohungen ausstoßen.


----------



## hoobit (21 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

@malu 74

Hab auch den Musterbrief zu denen geschickt und bekam heute den gleichen Brief als Antwort zurück. Sogar 2 mal da die ja von mir für 2 Anmeldungen Geld wollen.(aber nicht bekommen)


----------



## hoobit (24 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Das sieht doch gut aus 
Eben gefunden und denke für einige hier sehr interessant zu wissen.

http://dsw-schutzverband.de/de/pressemitteilungen/detail.asp?id=55&nb=1

_Zitat durch Link ersetzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## speedskater (25 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo 
Bin auch einer von euch und wollte schon fast zahlen :-(
Aber nach dem vorum habe ich mich anders entschieden habe jett die erste Mahnung bekommen!
Wollte mal fragen ob ihr was erreicht habt oder so!?
Und kan mir nochmal jemand denn Verbraucherschutzbrief geben?
MFG STEVEN


----------



## raini (26 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

ich bin dankbar für die hinweise! ich bin das erste mal in diesen Forum ich habe ebenfalls so eine Rechnung erhalten .auf meine Email kommt immer die gleiche Antwort .ich weis nicht was ich machen soll zahlen oder nicht?


----------



## hoobit (26 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



raini schrieb:


> .ich weis nicht was ich machen soll zahlen oder nicht?



Wie man aus vielen Berichten hier lesen kann, nicht zahlen.


----------



## Morgentau (27 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Also, wenn du wirklich alles hier durchgeleden hast, solltest du wissen, wie du weiterhin handeln solltest. [...]

_[Teile entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## BiggBrassa (27 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

ich habe mich aus Versehen bei einer Gifs/Clipart-Seite der Firma NETCONTENT angemeldet. Die Seite ist, was die Info über die Kostenfolge angeht, fast genauso aufgebaut, da sie von der gleichen Firma betrieben wird.
Ich habe, wie so viele hier, auch bereits eine Mahnung bekommen mit dem fast oder ganz identischen Text. 

Ich habe dennoch etwas Angst vor den Folgen:
Da ich nicht die Gefahr von Werbemails und Werbepost eingehen wollte, habe ich mich mit falschem Namen/ Adresse angemeldet. D. h. die könnten nur über den Provider und der IP-Adresse an meine richtige Adresse kommen. Wenn die das jetzt auch an ein Inkasso-Unternehmen weiterleiten und die merken, dass Adresse und Name falsch sind, werden die dann aufgeben eurer Meinung nach, oder tatsächlich rechtliche Schritte einleiten? Ich bin mir nämlich nicht so ganz sicher, wie seriös/unseriös die Seite ist.

Jedenfalls habe ich die Zahlungsaufforderung zurückgewiesen mit dem Hinweis, dass wegen der nicht deutlichen Hinweise auf die Kostenfolge kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Leider habe ich die Kündigungsfrist verpasst, sonst hätte ich das Genze rechtzeitig beendet.

Bitte gebt mir weiter, wass ihr wisst, was passieren wird bzw. könnte oder was ihr dazu gelesen habt.
Muss ich mir wegen der falsche Angaben ernsthafte Sorgen machen oder nicht?
Ich bitte um ein paar Antworten (und bitte keine dummen Kommentare: bin schön blöd genug, darauf hineingefallen zu sein!)

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Jemand soll Dir also zusammenfassen, was zu dem Thema bekannt ist, weil Du nicht aufgepasst hast? Und Dir noch die ein oder andere Entscheidung abnehmen? Ernsthaft?


----------



## BiggBrassa (28 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ja, es steht viel im INternet darüber, das weiß ich schon.

Ich möchte aber gerne wissen, was passieren kann, wenn man falsche Angaben gemacht hat. Darüber habe ich nichts gefunden!
Vermutlich wird nichts passieren, aber diese Einschätzung würde ich gerne vom einen oder anderen hier im Forum lesen, damit ich nicht aufregen muss (oder doch?).

VG


----------



## Wembley (28 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



BiggBrassa schrieb:


> Ja, es steht viel im INternet darüber, das weiß ich schon.
> 
> Ich möchte aber gerne wissen, was passieren kann, wenn man falsche Angaben gemacht hat. Darüber habe ich nichts gefunden!


Nun, wer im Bewusstsein der Kosten falsche Angaben macht, kann durchaus Probleme bekommen. Denk an eine Fake-Bestellung in einem Webshop oder so.

Wer aber von einem kostenlosen Angebot ausging, hat da wohl sehr wenig zu befürchten.

Bleibt noch die technische Frage, wie man denjenigen überhaupt rausfinden kann. Z.B. die IPs in Deutschland nur sehr kurz gespeichert werden, wird sich das dann in vielen Fällen nicht ausgehen. Abgesehen davon, dass es neben dir noch massenweise Leute gibt, die in der selben Lage sind wie du. Viele von denen halten einfach die Füße still. Die Kapazitäten, alle zu verfolgen, haben die Anbieter wohl nicht. Wenn noch dazu die Erfolgsaussichten sehr gering sind.
Die geben sich ohnehin mit dem Prozentsatz derjenigen zufrieden, die sich von den Drohungen einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. Damit verdienen die schon eh genug.

Prinzipiell können wir natürlich nicht empfehlen, sich irgendwo mit falschen Daten anzumelden. Lieber *NICHT *anmelden als mit falschen Daten. So wichtig kann das "Angebot" gar nicht sein. 
Wenn anmelden, dann richtig, sofern Name, Adresse etc. abgefragt werden. So zumindest meine Maxime. Aber nur bei wirklich vertrauenswürdigen Quellen. Dazu gehören definitiv nicht Spammail oder irgendwelche Popups. Denn man muss sich immer die Frage stellen, warum die soviel wissen wollen. *g*


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



BiggBrassa schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird nichts passieren, aber diese Einschätzung würde ich gerne vom einen oder anderen hier im Forum lesen, damit ich nicht aufregen muss


Du weisst ja schon alles - warum dann noch fragen?


----------



## hoobit (28 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

@BiggBrassahttp:

Zu NETCONTENT schau dir das mal an und bilde dir eine Meinung.

xxx

Warum man sich aber >bewußt< mit falschen Daten irgendwo anmeldet, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Vor Werbung kann man sich gut schützen indem man sie auf spam setzt.
Diese Funktion stellen alle, mir bekannten, FreeMail Anbieter zu verfügung.

Ansosten halt wie wir alle hier, abwarten was kommt.


----------



## hoobit (28 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ups hab ich ein Link gepostet den ich hätte nicht posten dürfen?
Sorry und danke am Juri für die änderung 

@BiggBrassa du wirst es bestimmt eh wissen das es ein Faß ohne Boden für NETCONTENT gibt wenn du gegoogelt hast.


----------



## Phil37 (29 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



untitled666 schrieb:


> Also ich hab folgenden 'Musterbrief' an die geschickt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe aus verschiedenen Musterbriefen von Verbraucherschutzverbänden den folgenden Brief zusammengestellt (per Einschreiben an die OnlineContent Ltd. geschickt): 



> Online Content Ltd.
> Wiesbadener Landstraße 16
> 
> D-65203 Wiesbaden - Amöneburg
> ...


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Phil37 schrieb:


> > welcher nach einer Anmeldung zu einem als kostenlos kommunizierten Service zu einer Zahlung aufgefordert wurde.


...und, war das bei geburtstags-info.de auch der Fall? Darüber hinaus kennt der Betreiber das besagte Urteil sicher hinreichend, auch wenn es damals um die VitaActive Ltd. ging.


----------



## Morgentau (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo an alle Geschädigten,
heute habe ich eine Mail von online-advendskalender erhalten(weiß gar nicht, woher die meine Adresse haben) in dieser Mail stand u.A.:" Klicke hier, wenn du ein Türchen vom Adventskalender öffnen willst "www.my-advendskalender.de " Ich habe drauf geklickt, es erschien der Kalender mit 24 Türchen. Ich suchte mir eine Tür auf und klickte drauf. Ein neues Fenster erschien. Dieses Fenster mit der Überschrift: "Bitte füllen Sie für Ihre Anmeldung alle Felder vollständig aus"  kam mir sehr bekannt vor, drum scrollte ich mal weiter nach unten. Und siehe da, genau wie bei "Geburtstagsinfo", ich sah nur die Zahlen 59,95 und schon war die Seite weggeglickt. NICHT MIT MIR :wall: Also vorsichtig, wenn eine Mail von online-advendskalender im Post fach liegt.
LG
Morgentau


----------



## gollum (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Morgentau schrieb:


> heute habe ich eine Mail von online-advendskalender erhalten(weiß gar nicht, woher die meine Adresse haben)



Hallo Morgentau,
diese mail bekam ich auch 

Sieh dir mal das Impressum an.
ich vermute, dass es sich um die selbe Firma handelt.
Falls nicht sind e-mail Adressen leicht zu kaufen.


----------



## hoobit (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Grüße euch.

Bewegung im Fall von geburtstags-info.
Heute bekam ich die beiden Einschreibebescheide zurück. Mit einem Stempel von K. D.. Im Postfach fand ich die nächste Zahlungsaufforderung. 
Habt ihr auch schon mitbekommen oder gehört das die umgezogen sind?

Schönen 2 Advent wünsch ich allen.  (nicht ironisch gemeint)
_
Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



hoobit schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch schon mitbekommen oder gehört das die umgezogen sind?


Permante neue Tarnadressen oder Namen von angeblich Verantwortlichen gehören zum Erfolgskonzept bei der Eintreibung von Schutzgeldzahlungen bei Mitbürgern, die dem Druck schwachsinniger Mahndrohschreiben nicht länger standhalten wollen.

Das ändert nichts daran, dass die Hinterleute mit ihren bandenmäßigen Strukturen die gleichen bleiben.


----------



## Tina1980 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo!

Hat von euch jemand so einen angeblichen Brief von einer Inkasso-Firma bekommen?
Ich hab seit 2 Wochen oder so gar nix mehr von denen gehört!
Bin ja froh drum, wollt blos mal wissen ob ihr nach den ganzen Mahnungen noch was bekommen habt?

Und ich denke auch, dass die wohl ständig ihre Adressen ändern...

Schönes Wochenende!

LG
Tina1980


----------



## Wembley (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Tina1980 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hat von euch jemand so einen angeblichen Brief von einer Inkasso-Firma bekommen?


Und wenn schon, was macht es für einen Unterschied?
Das Wort "Inkasso" scheint bei vielen regelrechte Angstzustände auszulösen. Nur es gibt wirklich keinen Grund dazu. Für diejenigen, die man mit dem Wort "Inkasso" erschrecken kann, gibt es diesen Link zu Aufklärung:
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/05/22/was-sie-ueber-inkassobueros-wissen-sollten/

Danach sollten die Angstzustände weg sein. 

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob du, Tina1980, auch zu dieser Gruppe gehörst. Kann ja sein, dass du da schon besser informiert bist. Auf alle Fälle schadet es nicht, diesen Link immer wieder zu posten. Es lesen hier ja auch sehr, sehr viele, die nix schreiben bzw. zum ersten Mal mit sowas konfrontiert werden.


----------



## Tina1980 (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht, ob du, Tina1980, auch zu dieser Gruppe gehörst. Kann ja sein, dass du da schon besser informiert bist. Auf alle Fälle schadet es nicht, diesen Link immer wieder zu posten. Es lesen hier ja auch sehr, sehr viele, die nix schreiben bzw. zum ersten Mal mit sowas konfrontiert werden.




Hallo!
Danke für die Antwort!
Nein ich gehöre nicht zu den Gruppen! Ich lass mich durch nichts Einschüchtern!
Wollte nur wissen ob schon jemand so einen Brief bekommen hat! Wenn nicht, geben die vielleicht auf, dann hab ich meine Ruhe!
Liebe Grüße
Tina1980


----------



## Morgentau (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Folgendes habe ich soeben auf meiner Startseite von t-online gelesen.
Ich kann den link leider nicht einfügen, drum den Bericht kopiert und eingefügt:


> Verbraucherschützer warnen vor Online-Adventskalender
> Erschienen am 10. Dezember 2007 | CS/VZBV
> Vorsicht vor dem vermeintlichen Gratis-Adventskalender. (Screenshot: T-Online)
> Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) hat die Betreiberin des Online-Portals my-adventskalender.de abgemahnt. Die Chance auf 2664 Gewinne muss der Verbraucher mit einer hohen Teilnahmegebühr bezahlen. Die Kosten sind allerdings gut im Kleingedruckten der Seite versteckt und können leicht übersehen werden. Anbieterin ist die Firma Online Service Ltd., die bereits mehrfach wegen dubioser Internet-Dienste ins Visier der Verbraucherschützer geraten ist.
> ...


----------



## speedskater (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo habe heute die letzte mahnbung bekmmen frage an die die die letzte mahnung schon länger haben kamm denn nach schon was?


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



speedskater schrieb:


> Hallo habe heute die letzte mahnbung bekmmen frage an die die die letzte mahnung schon länger haben kamm denn nach schon was?


Ja, natürlich!  :smile:


----------



## untitled666 (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,
da ich immer wieder Pm's von diversen usern hier bekomme:
Hab nichts weiter gemacht als das was ich hier in den thread geschrieben habe.. Nach der ersten Mahnung, das ist jetzt glaub ich schon zwei monate her (oder einen?) kam nichts mehr.
Einfach ignorieren und sich auf nichts einlassen - scheint geholfen zu haben.
Schönen tag noch und lasst euch nicht stressen! :sun:


----------



## untitled666 (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

edit: allerdings habe ich auch keinerlei wahre angaben zu meiner person gemacht. das einzige was die somit von mir haben ist meine "spam" mailadresse und die ip mit der sie ja aber nichts anfangen können sollten.


----------



## kartaschi (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Halli hallo, 
ich bin auch drauf reingefallen. 
hab erst panik geschoben und hab meinen anwalt gefragt. doch nun hab ich die seite hier entdeckt und habe mir mal fast alles so durchgelesen....) steht ja schon so viel hier drin...nun bin ich erstmal viel beruhigter...
ich habe zwar auch denen mails geschrieben ohne ende, aber bekomme eigentlich die selben mails zurück wie ihr diese hier schon eignefügt habt...

nunja mich würde interessieren ob die bei jemanden weiter gekommen sind, bei dem der nicht gezahlt hat.

also ich werde wie ihr nicht zahlen...püüüh....dann könnte ja jeder sich mit meiner email irgendwo anmelden und mit meinen namen, das wäre ja noch schöner und bei mir kommen dann die rechnungen...
finde sowas eh fürn ars.... das so etwas geht..


liebe grüße janina


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



kartaschi schrieb:


> nunja mich würde interessieren ob die bei jemanden weiter gekommen sind, bei dem der nicht gezahlt hat.


Bislang hat sich dieses "Unternehmen" ausschließlich auf Mahnungen und Drohungen beschränkt. Und so wird es - nach meiner Einschätzung - wohl auch bleiben.


----------



## sascha (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Was sonst sollte passieren?


----------



## Schnudenbudi (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Bislang hat sich dieses "Unternehmen" ausschließlich auf Mahnungen und Drohungen beschränkt. Und so wird es - nach meiner Einschätzung - wohl auch bleiben.


Hallo Leute,
ich bin auch auf diesen dubiosen Verein reingefallen und genau, wie von anderen beschrieben, senden die mir auf meine mails immer den gleichen Text.
Ich werde jetzt einfach gar nichts mehr schreiben und abwarten, was passiert.
Eure bisherigen Erfahrungen haben mich ein wenig beruhigt, zumal auf der Rechnung wirklich hinter Steuernummer "beantragt" steht.
Toll, dass es diese Seite hier gibt, um sich wichtige Ratschläge zu holen!
Schnudenbudi


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Schnudenbudi schrieb:


> senden die mir auf meine mails immer den gleichen Text.


Immer der gleiche Text verdient keine Gage.


----------



## Raziel (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallöchen Ihr alle zusammen,
ich bin neu hier, habe aber schon seit Oktober 2007 mit diesen "Menschen" zutun. Wie Ihr ja alle schon getan habt, habe ich meine Widerrufserklärung fristgerecht abgeschickt, dennoch wollten die es nicht akzeptieren. :-D
Nunja, ich habe schließlich nach der ersten Mahnung mit denen telefoniert und hatte eine sehr "nette" Frau mit einem polnischen oder russischen Akzent am Hörer, die mir weismachen wollte ich habe laut Ihrer AGB`s gar keine Widerrufsansprüche. ???!!! Das Gespräch endete in wildem Geschrei, woraufhin ich nun einen netten Brief mit der Erinnerung an meinen Widerruf per Einschreiben-Rückschein an diese dubiose Firma schickte. Auch mit sämtlichen Anhängen von Email-Verkehr. Es war also ein sehhhhr großer Brief...
Seit dem 3.12.07 habe ich jetzt also keinerlei Email noch anderweitigen Schriftverkehr erhalten. Mal schauen... 

Jedenfalls freut es mich, dass Ihr alle das gleiche Schicksal mit mir teilt...
Ich melde mich wieder, wenns was neues gibt, Bye


----------



## Raziel (3 Januar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ach ja, also ich habe ja dort mit dieser netten Frau telefoniert... :sun: 
Die habe ich damit konfrontiert, dass Briefe mit der Post garnicht dort ankommen würden und das sie mir doch bitte die richtige Adresse nennen solle. Sie nannte mir genau die Adresse wie in den AGB`s und die muss stimmen, denn mein Rückschein kam mit Unterschrift bei mir an. Aber das ist doch alles sooo kurios, das muss man glaub ich nicht checken, oder?:scherzkeks:


----------



## melanie_1974 (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

ich mache auch gerade meine Erfahrungen bei dieser Internetseite.

Ich habe mich am 22.12.07 registriert und am gleichen Tag versucht das ganze per Email ([email protected]) zu widerrufen. Nachdem ich 2x eine Unzustellbarkeitsnachricht bekommen habe, habe ich den Widerruf nochmal per Fax am 24.12.07 versendet (mit Faxbestätigung).

Heute bekam ich dann diese nette Zahlungserinnerung. Natürlich habe ich erneut versucht eine Email zu sende.....aber wieder Fehlanzeige.

Danach habe ich die Hotline der besagten Internetseite angerufen.
Der Mitarbeite sagte mir, dass mein Widerruf nicht gültig wäre und ich den Abopreis bezahlen musste. Ich habe im das BGB zitiert und er sagte wir das bereits ein Vertrag zu stande gekommen sei und ich nicht mehr widerrufen könnte (was ich ja aber schon getan hatte). 
Desweiteren wurde ich noch als IDIOT bezeichnet...... Sowas nenn ich dann "Service am Kunden"

Ich bin stinke sauer!!!!!

Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Tip geben? Solangsam zweifle ich an mir selbst (ist vermutlich ihre Masche)


----------



## katzenjens (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

hier ist der Standardhilfetext für alle Nutzlosanbieter.
Und hier einige Hinweise dazu zum hören.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## hoobit (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

hallöchen

nach langer zeit melde ich mich mal wieder. grund ist der das ich heute per post die 2 mahnung bekommen habe. diesesmal sogar mit 5 euro mahngebühren.
diesmal trägt die mahnung sogar eine steuernummer.
ich ignoriere das ganze mal weiter und gehe davon aus das bald nichts mehr kommt. sollte irgendwer aber inzwischen mehr als nur mahnungen bekommen haben, so wäre es nett das kurz zu schildern.

lg
hoobit


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



hoobit schrieb:


> ich ignoriere das ganze mal weiter und gehe davon aus das bald nichts mehr kommt.


nicht auszuschließen, dass es so weitergeht   (aus dem Nachbarthread)


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es wird wahrscheinlich noch folgendes kommen:
> 
> *Die letzte Mahnung
> Die allerletzte Mahnung
> ...


----------



## hoobit (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



> Dann wird Dir der Papst die Exkommunikation androhen.
> Falls Du evangelisch bist, wirst Du zu 120 Tagessätzen a 20 Kniebeugen verurteilt.
> Und im Schuppen bei Bauer Wing-Sing in der chinesischen Provinz Xingjang wird ein Reissack umfallen.


immer noch besser als mir alle folgen lenzen und co anzugucken


----------



## Conny-81 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo zusammen,
ich bin schon etwas beruhigt, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die darauf reingefallen ist!!! Hab schon gedacht ich bin bescheuert, dass ich den Vermerk nicht gelesen habe, bin mir aber jetzt sicher, dass da kein Hinweis auf den Preis war. Die erste Rechnung habe ich als Spam abgetan aber jetzt kam die Mahnung ... Ich werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen! Obwohl mir schon etwas komisch ist, wenn die mit Inkasso-Unternehmen drohen! Mal sehen ... Wenn sich etwas neues ergibt, melde ich mich!


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Conny-81 schrieb:


> Obwohl mir schon etwas komisch ist, wenn die mit Inkasso-Unternehmen drohen!


Das ist ganz und gar nicht komisch, sondern branchenüblich, denn die Nutzlosbranche hat bestimmte Regeln, wie vorgegangen wird.

Hier die acht Gebote der Nutzlosbranche zum Nachlesen


----------



## bartnick (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen,

also, ich gehöre auch zu den oberen 10000!!!
Meine Frau hat sich auch im Dez. 2007 bei diesen... registriert und hatte ca. 1 Monat später die erste Mahnung im Posteingang. Zuerst dachte ich noch, schon wieder Spam, aber nach einiger Zeit kam die nächste Email. Jetzt hatte ich vor drei Tagen einen Brief im Briefkasten...Mahnung mit allem drum und dran! Bei mir ist übrigens eine Steuernummer verzeichnet, weil ja viele geschrieben haben, die wäre nicht vorhanden. Es ist eigentlich schon bei einigen weiter gegangen als nur die Mahnung per Post!? Ich werde die [ edit] nämlich auch nicht zahlen.

Gruß
Mister Bartnick


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Der Betreiber geht zwar vor das OLG Hessen in Berufung, aber trotzdem interessant:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104019


----------



## bartnick (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hat denn schon mal jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die weiter gegangen sind als nur eine Mahnung per Post???


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



bartnick schrieb:


> Hat denn schon mal jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die weiter gegangen sind als nur eine Mahnung per Post???


Nutzlosanbieter pflegen nicht weiter zu gehen.


----------



## Yvonne63 (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

auch bin ein ein "Leidensmitglied" seit 11/07, mittlerweile aber kein eingeschüchtertes mehr...gottseidank....habe hier sehr viel gelesen und schlafe auch wieder ruhig. Eins habe ich wohl richtig gemacht. Habe nach der ersten Mahnung .......sofort Widerspruch eingelegt...Habe gestern das erst mal meine Mahnung ...übrigens die letzte.....wurde mir angedroht...!!! per Post erhalten (War irgendwie auch ein komisches Gefühl). Sie drohen jetzt auch u.a.mit einem negativen Schufaeintrag. usw.usw......Dank vieler hilfreicher "Arschtritte" ...-war auch schon kurz vorm Bezahlen-......gehe ich jetzt viel gelassener an die Sache ran und lasse einfach den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein....und halte mich an "Katzenjens" seine Empfehlungen.......

vielen lieben Dank für die vielen guten Ratschläge!!!

Yvonne63


----------



## bartnick (4 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Bei mir war es genau so, also, bis zur normalen Mahnung per Post. Ich habe mich jetzt auch mal richtig schlau gemacht, solange kein Mahnbescheid per Post (in BLAU) mit Unterschrift kommt reagiere ich gar nicht. Man muss wenn ein Mahnbescheid (in BLAU) mit Unterschrift kommt Einspruch einlegen sonst gilt der als akzeptiert. Ich habe nämlich bis jetzt keinen gefunden, wo die Nutzlosanbieter weiter gegangen sind, als eine oder zwei normale Mahnungen per Post. Allerdings hatte ich bei meiner Mahnung eine Steuernummer drauf, weil manche geschrieben haben die Nutzlosanbieter würden keine Steuernummer angeben. 
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, dass man solchen... nicht das Handwerk legt. Es liegt ja wohl auf der Hand, dass das absoluter [ edit]  ist!!!


----------



## Bambi (4 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge: Was ist ein Mahnbescheid per Post in blauer Farbe? Kenne ich gar nicht -habe ich etwas verpaßt?
MfG
Bambi


----------



## jupp11 (4 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Bambi schrieb:


> Was ist ein Mahnbescheid per Post in blauer Farbe? i


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

die Nutzlosbranche meidet sowas völlig


----------



## Bambi (4 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Alles klar! Danke Dir!
MfG
Bambi


----------



## bartnick (4 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ist ja im nächsten Beitrag SUPER beschrieben...

Gruß
Bartnick


----------



## bartnick (4 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



bartnick schrieb:


> Ist ja im nächsten Beitrag SUPER beschrieben...
> 
> Gruß
> Bartnick


SORRY!!! ich meinte natürlich den Beitrag von jupp11


----------



## rocky46 (10 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo Ihr Leidensgenossen. Bin ich denn schon der 5000este den man reinlegen will? Also ich gehöre auch zu denen, die geglaubt haben "sowas kann mir niemals passieren" !! aber da habe ich mich gewaltig getäuscht, so wie manchem von euch auch.
Ich habe heute auch eine Mahnung erhalten.. glaube sogar "die Letzte"... und man hat mir auch einen Schufa Eintrag angedroht. Was ist das überhaupt? heisst das in der CH auch so? Ist mir eigentlich auch "schnurzegal" lasse es auf jeden Fall darauf ankommen. Mir ist, als ob ich vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit noch einen Beitrag im TV gesehen hätte. Jedenfalls kann ich mich erinnern dass irgend sowas behandelt worden ist und man davon abgeraten hat, die Rechnung zu bezahlen.
Nimmt mich Wunder, wielange das noch geht, bis mal ein Politiker dazu Stellung nimmt und diesen Unfug verbietet oder gar büsst mit hohen Strafen. Aber dafür will sich ja sicher keiner die Finger schmutzig machen. Die Welt ist manchmal schon verkehrt. [.......] sind wohl nur noch ein Kavaliersdelikt und ermutigt so machen, bei diesem Spiel mit zu machen.. oder es wenigstens zu versuchen.. kann ja eh nichts passieren.
So grüsse ich euch

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sarah2609 (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo!
Nachdem ich seit Oktober letzten Jahres nicht gezahlt, bekam ich die üblichen Mahnungen etc., dann habe ich seit drei Monaten nichts mehr gehört. Heute kam ein Anwaltschreiben aus München. Hat das auch schon jemand bekommen?


----------



## kummerkasten (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo Sarah,
ich habe heute auch ein Anwaltsschreiben bekommen, nachdem ich bis heute nix unternommen habe. Werde aber zur Vorsicht heute per "Einschreiben mit Rückschein" das Musterschreiben losschicken. Dann denk' ich mal, sind wir auf der sicheren Seite und müssen nur abwarten, ob ein Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichts eingeht.
Bis denne
Rainer:roll:


----------



## Nicki24 (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo an alle!!!

Auch mir ist letztes Jahr dieses Übel mit gebutrtstags-infos.de passiert!! Nach einer schriftlichen Mahnung sowie die gleiche per Email habe ich heute ein Anwaltsschreiben aus München erhalten!!! Bin erst ziemlich erschrocken, beruhigte mich dann aber und überlegte. Dürfen mir die eine Rechnung schicken ihn Höhe von 105 €? Wer hat auch so ein Schreiben erhalten und wie könnte dies noch weitergehen! Soll ich trotzdem cool bleiben und nicht reagieren??:sun:


----------



## sarah2609 (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Scheinbar regelt  diese Anwältin alle Angelegenheiten dieser tollen Firma. Also denke ich, weiter abwarten und zuviele Gedanken machen.


----------



## sarah2609 (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



sarah2609 schrieb:


> Scheinbar regelt  diese Anwältin alle Angelegenheiten dieser tollen Firma. Also denke ich, weiter abwarten und zuviele Gedanken machen.



Meinte natürlich nicht zuviele Gedanken machen!


----------



## Nicki24 (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



sarah2609 schrieb:


> Meinte natürlich nicht zuviele Gedanken machen!


Hallo Sarah!

War es bei dir die gleiche Anwältin? Hat sie dir auch eine Frist von 10 Tagen gegeben und inkl. einer Überweisung?? Vielen Dank für deine beruhigenden Worte, haben mir sehr viel geholfen!!!

MFG nicki24


----------



## Netsrik (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



kummerkasten schrieb:


> Hallo Sarah,
> ich habe heute auch ein Anwaltsschreiben bekommen, nachdem ich bis heute nix unternommen habe. Werde aber zur Vorsicht heute per "Einschreiben mit Rückschein" das Musterschreiben losschicken. Dann denk' ich mal, sind wir auf der sicheren Seite und müssen nur abwarten, ob ein Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichts eingeht.
> Bis denne
> Rainer:roll:


Hallo,
habe heute auch eine Mahnung von eine Anwaltskanzlei [.........] bekommen.
War daraufhin bei der Polizei und habe diesen Vorgang gemeldet. Werde heute noch je ein Schreiben an Online Content LTD und diese Anwaltskanzlei [.......] losschicken.
Falls dann nochmal was kommen sollte werde ich Strafanzeige stellen.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Netsrik schrieb:


> Falls dann nochmal was kommen sollte werde ich Strafanzeige stellen.


 Du bist bisher nur genervt aber nicht geschädigt, was willst du also als Anzeigegrund nennen?


----------



## Netsrik (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Du bist bisher nur genervt aber nicht geschädigt, was willst du also als Anzeigegrund nennen?


Arglistige Täuschung!!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Netsrik schrieb:


> Arglistige Täuschung!!!!


Versuch es und  viel Erfolg. Berichte wann  und wo die Verhandlung ist. Ich komm dann dorthin.


----------



## Stephan_OS (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Du bist bisher nur genervt aber nicht geschädigt, was willst du also als Anzeigegrund nennen?



Betrugsversuch, 263 II StGB? Zumindest aus Sicht eines Laien dürfte der erfüllt sein, ob das tatsächlich so ist, ist ja dann Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## pizzel (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



sarah2609 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Nachdem ich seit Oktober letzten Jahres nicht gezahlt, bekam ich die üblichen Mahnungen etc., dann habe ich seit drei Monaten nichts mehr gehört. Heute kam ein Anwaltschreiben aus München. Hat das auch schon jemand bekommen?



Ja auch ich bekam heute ein Anwaltschreiben aus München mit der Aufforderung den Betrag von 106.74€ bis zum 03.04.2008 zu bezahlen.Werde nächste Woche einmal zum Anwalt gehen


----------



## pizzel (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



kummerkasten schrieb:


> Hallo Sarah,
> ich habe heute auch ein Anwaltsschreiben bekommen, nachdem ich bis heute nix unternommen habe. Werde aber zur Vorsicht heute per "Einschreiben mit Rückschein" das Musterschreiben losschicken. Dann denk' ich mal, sind wir auf der sicheren Seite und müssen nur abwarten, ob ein Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichts eingeht.
> Bis denne
> Rainer:roll:


Hallo Rainer!
Auch ich habe heute ein schreiben von der Anwaltskanzelei G. aus München bekommen mir ist schon ein wenig flau in der Magengend.Wo bekomme ich dieses Musterschreiben her? Könntest du mir da helfen.Danke im voraus


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



pizzel schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute ein schreiben von der Anwaltskanzelei G. aus München bekommen mir ist schon ein wenig flau in der Magengend.Wo bekomme ich dieses Musterschreiben her? Könntest du mir da helfen.


Nimm mal das hier solange:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/mediabig/43362A.pdf


----------



## Nicki24 (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Nimm mal das hier solange:
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/mediabig/43362A.pdf


Hallo zusammen!!
Habe mir grad das Musterschreiben ausdrucken lassen!! Klasse!! Bei mir ist ja heut auch dieses Schreiben vom Anwalt eingetrudelt. Habe ebenfalls eine 10-tätige Zahlfrist.  Sollte irgendjemand einen Anwalt befragt haben, bitte melden. Möchte Meinung wissen!!


----------



## pizzel (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Nimm mal das hier solange:
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/mediabig/43362A.pdf



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Hoffentlich hilft das bekomme langsam Bauchweh


----------



## Mc-Strub (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,
auch ich gehöre zu den Auserwählten die heute ein Schreiben von der Anwaltskanzlei bekommen haben. Ich werde den Brief mir dem Widerruf noch heute ausfüllen und versenden. Gleichzeitig suche ich einen Rechtsanwalt und die Verbraucherzentrale auf.
Gibt es eigentlich diesen Anwalt in München????


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



pizzel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hilft das bekomme langsam Bauchweh



Wovon?  zuviel Kuchen gegessen? 

wenn du das gelesen und geschaut hast, müßtest du erkennen, was das für hohle Drohungen sind

1) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) 
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Stephan_OS (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



pizzel schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffentlich hilft das ...



"helfen" ist relativ. Wenn du die Hoffnung hast, danach in Ruhe gelassen zu werden, solltest du dich von dem Gedanken schonmal verabschieden. Aufgeben gehört nicht zum Geschäftskonzept der Nutzlosbranche. Du schreibst den Widerspruch, um im Fall der Fälle etwas in der Hand zu haben. Die Drohungen und Einschüchterungsversuche werden trotzdem kommen, das wirst du einfach "aussitzen" müssen.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ein typischer Drohungsverlauf  

http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## margret06 (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Auch ich habe heute nach 3 Monaten  - letzte Mahnung kam am 12.12.07 - die Mahnung von der Rechtsanwältin aus München bekommen, Zahlungsziel in 10 Tagen 105,81 € !!! :scherzkeks:. Das Schreiben (vielen Dank) ist schon ausgedruckt und geht morgen per Einschreiben dorthin - mal schaun was noch so alles im Briefkasten landet .. Schreibt bitte weiter es ist sehr interessant das Ganze zu verfolgen und für viele wichtig wie man immer wieder liest !!


----------



## gollum (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Mc-Strub schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich diesen Anwalt in München????



Hallo, diese Anwältin scheint es wohl zu geben. Einfach mal einen Suchdienst starten. Es gibt sehr viele Seiten zu diesem Thema, z.B. auch Diese::-p

[edit] 

gruss
Gollum


----------



## pizzel (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wovon?  zuviel Kuchen gegessen?
> 
> wenn du das gelesen und geschaut hast, müßtest du erkennen, was das für hohle Drohungen sind
> 
> ...



Ja nachdem ich mich jetzt fast 1 1/2 STD. durchgelesen habe glaube ich auch das ich noch sehr viel Sitzfleisch brauchen werde


----------



## gollum (26 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Auch wir haben einen Brief vom Anwalt erhalten.

Übrigens, die Akte08 von SAT1 hat einen Fernsehbericht darüber gesendet.

_Link editiert_


----------



## Silvia (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hey Leute!! Auch ich habe dieses Schreiben bekommen. Das Beste daran ist,ich war NIE auf dieser Internetseite!! :wall: Und die Zeit,die in dem Brief angegeben ist,an der ich mich ANGEBLICH angemeldet habe ist der größte Witz! Da stand ich nämlich hinter der Theke und hab gearbeitet. Donnertstag,16 August 2007, 21.38 Uhr!! Das war ja wohl ein Eigentor!! Ich werde jetzt das Formula ausfüllen (Danke für den Link) und dann die ganze Sache einem Freund erzählen,der Kommissar bei unserer Polizei ist!! Mal sehn,was der Sagt!! Danke nochmals,für die Info´s von Euch!!


----------



## austin2000 (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo!
Meine Freundin hat gestern auch dieses tolle Schreiben der netten Frau G. [ edit ]  aus München erhalten. Wir hatten damals, als die ersten Mahnungen von geburtstags-infos.de direkt kamen auch mit dem Standard Anschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale geantwortet. Hatten seitdem auch nichts mehr von denen gehört und gedacht wir hätten es "geschafft". Bis gestern halt. Jetzt ist meine Frage, wie wir am besten vorgehen. Soll ich "Anwältin" jetzt auch nochmal das Schreiben schicken? Letztendlich würde ich dann ja nochmal widerrufen. Oder soll ich der Anwältin das Schreiben aus dem letzten Jahr in Kopie schicken? Oder beides??
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Nicki24 (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo austin 2000!

Hab das gleiche Problem wie deine Freundin!! Schreib der netten Frau G. ein Schreiben mit deinem Widerspruch und schick es per Einschreiben mit Rückschein hin. Werd es auch so machen und  dann schauen wir einfach mal was geschieht!


----------



## sunnybaby (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo und guten Morgen!

Ich habe auch wie schon mal irgendwann vor etlichen Seiten geschrieben, mit dieser netten Firma zu tun.
Das gleiche wie bei all den anderen auch. Aber nun habe ich ein Schreiben von einer Rechtsanwältin bekommen mit bla bla verterten die rechtlichen Interessen usw. nun sind es 105,89€

Hat jemand von Euch so etwas schon bekommen und wie ist er weiterverfahren. Ich überlege nun ernsthaft, ob ich das ganze einem RA übertragen soll!?

LG

sunny


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



sunnybaby schrieb:


> Ich habe auch wie schon mal irgendwann vor etlichen Seiten geschrieben...


...das kannst hier auch nachlesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php?searchid=366423

Diese Anwaltspost aus München bekommen alle "Kunden" der Online Content Ltd. Lass dich davon nicht beunruhigen, da die Anwältin mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nicht weiß, was die Datenbank mit ihrem Namen da macht. Machen tun das andere, die junge Anwältin sicher nicht!

Den Anwalt kannst dir sparen, das ist wie gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher werfen. Mit Anzeige erstatten kennst du dich ja aus, also erstatte doch auch hier in diesem Fall eine _schriftlich_ gegen die Initiatoren der Online Content Ltd. bei der StA Frankfurt am Main > HIER <, mehr sog i net!


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Zum RA gehen würde ich nur mit Rechtschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung. Ansonsten, wenn man der Rechnung oder einer der Mahnungen mit Musterbrief widersprochen hat, einfach die Füße still halten.

Jetzt nicht an dich persönlich: Ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie viele Leute denken dass ein RA eine Art "Übermensch" ist. Der hat euch gegenüber keine anderen Rechte als der "Gläubiger" selbst auch. Und eine Forderung die nicht rechtens ist, kann der auch nicht retten. Der erste, vor dem ich in der ganzen Prozedur Respekt hätte, wäre der Justizangestellte, der den Mahnbescheid unterschreibt. Das ist auch der erste, auf den ich nach dem Widerspruch wieder reagieren würde.


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Nicki24 schrieb:


> Hallo austin 2000!
> 
> Hab das gleiche Problem wie deine Freundin!! Schreib der netten Frau G. ein Schreiben mit deinem Widerspruch und schick es per Einschreiben mit Rückschein hin. Werd es auch so machen und  dann schauen wir einfach mal was geschieht!



Wenn ich Austin richtig verstanden habe, hat er das schon gemacht? Einmal reicht. Die "Anwältin" müsste Kenntnis von diesem Schreiben haben, wenn sie seriös wäre, da sie ja den ganzen Vorgang kennen muss um ihren Mandanten ordentlich zu vertreten. (Wer hier Sarkasmus findet: Glückwunsch)
Zur Not nochmal an dieses Schreiben erinnern, mit ner Kopie von dem Rückschein. Aber das würde ich persönlich nicht nochmal per Einschreiben machen.


----------



## sunnybaby (27 März 2008)

*RA aus M.*

Habt vielen lieben Dank Ihr Lieben!

Dann werd ich das ganze nach dem Widerspruch auch ruhen lassen und warten!
Anzeige werd ich erstmal keine erstatten 
Eigentlich dachte ich nach meinen Erfahrungen, solch böse Leute kommen aus Berlin :-D

LG

sunny


----------



## austin2000 (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Stephan_OS schrieb:


> Wenn ich Austin richtig verstanden habe, hat er das schon gemacht? Einmal reicht. Die "Anwältin" müsste Kenntnis von diesem Schreiben haben, wenn sie seriös wäre, da sie ja den ganzen Vorgang kennen muss um ihren Mandanten ordentlich zu vertreten. (Wer hier Sarkasmus findet: Glückwunsch)
> Zur Not nochmal an dieses Schreiben erinnern, mit ner Kopie von dem Rückschein. Aber das würde ich persönlich nicht nochmal per Einschreiben machen.




Ja genau. Hatte aufgrund der Empfehlungen hier im Forum das Musterschreiben der Verbrauchzentrale per Einschreiben/Rückschein an die Firma direkt geschickt. Werde es daher denke ich auch mal so machen, wie hier beschrieben. Also eine Kopie meines Widerspruchschreibens (welches ich an die Firma geschickt habe) an die liebenswerte Frau [ edit]  zur Kenntnisnahme schicken, per normaler Post.
Anschließend werd ich dann erst einmal gar nix mehr machen, bis irgendwann der tatsächlich ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte.


----------



## Geranie (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier... leider auch wegen dieser netten Internetseite. Mir ging es wie vielen anderen. Bin versehentlich auf diese Seite gestoßen und habe auch nichts von entstehenden Kosten gelesen und meine email Adresse angegeben. Nachdem ich einen Link öffnen wollte und es mir zu lange dauerte, habe ich vorsichtshalber abgebrochen. Nach ca. 2 Wochen bekam ich dann auch die erste Rechnung per email. Das war am 7.08.07. Ich habe sofort per email widerrufen und beteuert, das ich nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hatte. Der weitere Verlauf ist wohl bekannt.
Nach dem letzten Inkassoschreiben war bestimmt ein Vierteljahr Ruhe. Bis gestern, da bekam ich auch einen netten Brief von der Anwaltskanzlei [ edit]  über den Betrag von 106,74 Euro. Ich war natürlich auch total geschockt. Weil ich ich auch nicht weiß wie ich mich verhalten soll, bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und bin erst mal ein bisschen erleichtert das es mir nicht alleine so ergangen ist. 
Ich habe mir auch das Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale ausgedruckt und bin am Überlegen ob ich das dieser Anwaltskanzlei schicke. Bitte kann mir jemand einen Rat geben?
Auch wenn jemand von euch zu seinem Anwalt geht, würde mich deren Meinung sehr interessieren. 
Es wäre also schön wenn ich von euch was positives hören (lesen) würde.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## webwatcher (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ich darf noch mal eindringlich unsere Nutzungbestimmungen ins Gedächtnis rufen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


Im Wiederholungsfall wird der Account gesperrt


----------



## bernhard (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



> Sonderfall: Definitiv keine Anmeldung erfolgt
> 
> Es kommt auch vor, dass Personen wahllos angeschrieben und zur Zahlung von Beträgen aus angeblichen Abo-Verträgen aufgefordert werden – obwohl sie diese Verträge nie im Internet abgeschlossen haben. Hier setzen die Anbieter vor allem darauf, dass die Maschinerie aus Drohung und Angstmacherei funktioniert und einige ihrer Opfer die Rechnung zunächst einmal zahlen.
> 
> Wenn Sie sicher sind, sich nirgendwo angemeldet zu haben, können Sie Mahnungen und Drohungen getrost ignorieren und sollten sich gar nicht erst auf einen Schriftwechsel mit den Firmen einlassen. Auch hier gilt: Zur Sicherheit entsprechende E-Mails oder Briefe aufbewahren, im Notfall die Beratungsangebote der Verbraucherzentralen in Anspruch nehmen.


http://www.ard.de/-/id=751822/1g7j88s/index.html


----------



## Geranie (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



kummerkasten schrieb:


> Hallo Sarah,
> ich habe heute auch ein Anwaltsschreiben bekommen, nachdem ich bis heute nix unternommen habe. Werde aber zur Vorsicht heute per "Einschreiben mit Rückschein" das Musterschreiben losschicken. Dann denk' ich mal, sind wir auf der sicheren Seite und müssen nur abwarten, ob ein Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichts eingeht.
> Bis denne
> Rainer:roll:


Hallo Rainer,
ich wollte dich mal fragen ob du dieses Musterschreiben zur Anwaltskanzlei oder diesem Internetanbieter schickst.
Danke Mary


----------



## KatzenHai (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

KatzenHai-Merkzettel:
Aktien Deutsche Post AG kaufen
Dann verdiene ich an den ganzen Einschreiben mit ...


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Eins zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch das Forum, seitdem ich hier mitarbeite: 
Sobald  ein Brief von einem Anwalt/Anwältin/Inkassobutze  kommt, beginnt das große Zittern. 
Der Verschleiß von Monitoren ist dadurch extrem, die halten die Rappelei nie lange aus.


----------



## sunnybaby (27 März 2008)

*ra g. aus m.*

Liebe Mitgeschädigte,

ich habe einen netten Brief im Netz gefunden, als ich nach der RA G. gesucht habe. Dieser Mann scheint schon mehrere einschlägige Erfahrungen mit diesen Leuten gemacht gemacht zu haben. Da ich den Link hier nicht einstellen möchte (nützt ja editiert nichts ) wills es nur hier anmerken.
In diesem Schreiben, wird auch eine Briefvorlage angeboten (mit Freigabe des Erstellers!!!) um sie an die RA zu schicken. 
Werde nun beide schicken. Einmal den, welcher hier auch angeboten wird und einmal das Schreiben, was auf dieser Seite angeboten wird!!!

Wer an diesem Link interesse hat, meldet sich bitte per pn bei mir!

LG

sunny


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Wer weiß, vielleicht stecken die dahinter? Die ziehen die Abzockdienste auf, und installieren dann noch die entsprechenden Internetforen, wo den Leuten zu Widersprüchen per Einschreiben geraten wird. Alles eine große Verschwörung!


----------



## bernhard (27 März 2008)

*AW: ra g. aus m.*



sunnybaby schrieb:


> Wer an diesem Link interesse hat, meldet sich bitte per pn bei mir!


Welchen Sinn hat es, als Betroffene(r) eine eigene Betratungsstrategie zu verfolgen, die anders ist als die bewährten Ratschläge der Verbraucherzentralen, der Fernsehsender und dieses Forums?

Sturheit oder Eitelkeit?


----------



## Geranie (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Stephan_OS schrieb:


> Wenn ich Austin richtig verstanden habe, hat er das schon gemacht? Einmal reicht. Die "Anwältin" müsste Kenntnis von diesem Schreiben haben, wenn sie seriös wäre, da sie ja den ganzen Vorgang kennen muss um ihren Mandanten ordentlich zu vertreten. (Wer hier Sarkasmus findet: Glückwunsch)
> Zur Not nochmal an dieses Schreiben erinnern, mit ner Kopie von dem Rückschein. Aber das würde ich persönlich nicht nochmal per Einschreiben machen.


Hallo Stephan,

ich habe jetzt nicht alle Beiträge gelesen und wollte daher mal fragen ob du auch direkt in diese Falle getappt bist.

Danke Mary


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Mich hat es bei "Mega-Downloads" erwischt. Da ich aber bei der Anmeldung dachte, dass sie nur Adressen sammeln um Werbung zu verschicken, hab ich falsche Angaben gemacht und nur eine Freemail-Adresse angegeben. Daher werde ich die Sache einfach aussitzen, da sie eh keine Chance haben mich zu finden.


----------



## sunnybaby (27 März 2008)

*RA G.*

nehmt doch mal meinen Freund goolge und gebt mal den Namen der guten Frau ein:  RA K.G. aus M.
und lest einfach nur..... das erklärt sehr viel 

LG


----------



## sunnybaby (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

@ bernhard

die Strategie ist kein andere!!! umfasst nur noch einige Dinge genauer! 


LG
sunny


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (27 März 2008)

*Aw: Ra G.*



sunnybaby schrieb:


> ....gebt mal den Namen der guten Frau ein:  RA K.G. aus M. und lest einfach nur..... das erklärt sehr viel


Gar nix erklärt das! Warum Frau G. ihren Ruf als Anwältin derart aufs Spiel ruiniert, erklärt sich auch nicht.


sunnybaby schrieb:


> ....solch ....Leute kommen aus Berlin


Bei der Junganwältin ist das auch so, auch wenn München derzeit drauf steht.


----------



## Geranie (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Stephan_OS schrieb:


> Mich hat es bei "Mega-Downloads" erwischt. Da ich aber bei der Anmeldung dachte, dass sie nur Adressen sammeln um Werbung zu verschicken, hab ich falsche Angaben gemacht und nur eine Freemail-Adresse angegeben. Daher werde ich die Sache einfach aussitzen, da sie eh keine Chance haben mich zu finden.


Hallo Stephan,

da hast du ja ein bisschen mehr Glück wie ich. Seit diesem Vorfall bin ich aber auch nicht mehr so freigiebig mit meiner email-Adresse (das allerschlimmste ist nur das es meine dienstliche Adresse war) Hoffentlich zieht es nicht noch weitere Sachen nach sich! Da mir sowas noch nie passiert ist und ich immer "vorsichtig" war, macht es mir eben ein bisschen Angst. Das schlimme ist nur das man nicht genau weiß wann es wirklich vorbei ist. 
Mary


----------



## hoobit (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



sarah2609 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Heute kam ein Anwaltschreiben aus München. Hat das auch schon jemand bekommen?



jo ich habe heute auch ein schreiben von einer frau K.G aus münchen bekommen. wie es scheint nicht nur ich wie ich es eben lesen konnte.
die laßen also echt nicht locker.


----------



## pizzel (27 März 2008)

*AW: Ra G.*



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Gar nix erklärt das! Warum Frau G. ihren Ruf als Anwältin derart aufs Spiel ruiniert, erklärt sich auch nicht.
> Bei der Junganwältin ist das auch so, auch wenn München derzeit drauf steht.



Da ich auch einer dieser vielen Betroffenen bin und froh bin:smile: das es dieses Forum gibt es beruhigt einen doch ganz schön.Aber  könnten wir uns nicht zusammen schließen und eine Sammelklage gegen diese Firma einreichen:roll:


----------



## Heiko (27 März 2008)

*AW: Ra G.*



pizzel schrieb:


> Da ich auch einer dieser vielen Betroffenen bin und froh bin:smile: das es dieses Forum gibt es beruhigt einen doch ganz schön.Aber  könnten wir uns nicht zusammen schließen und eine Sammelklage gegen diese Firma einreichen:roll:


Das deutsche Recht kennt keine Sammelklagen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2008)

*AW: Ra G.*



Heiko schrieb:


> pizzel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da ich auch einer dieser vielen Betroffenen bin und froh bin:smile: das es dieses Forum gibt es beruhigt einen doch ganz schön.Aber  könnten wir uns nicht zusammen schließen und eine Sammelklage gegen diese Firma einreichen:roll:
> ...



falls  er es nicht glaubt  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

( ist ja erst das 1473. Mal, dass der Vorschlag hier im Forum  gemacht wird )


----------



## pizzel (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Tut mir leid wenn ich schon der 1432 bin aber so genau kenne ich mich mit dem Gesetz nicht aus.War ja auch nur so eine Idee:sun:


----------



## kummerkasten (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Geranie schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> ich wollte dich mal fragen ob du dieses Musterschreiben zur Anwaltskanzlei oder diesem Internetanbieter schickst.
> Danke Mary



Hallo Mary,
also ich werde das direkt an die Kanzlei schicken und dann abwarten.

bis denne
Rainer


----------



## Florian 1979 (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter! Auch ich bin seit geraumer Zeit betroffen. Ich habe damals einfach nur einen Widerruf  geschrieben per Mail "der ist angekommen, und die netten Mitarbeiter haben sogar geantwortet" Widerruf nicht Möglich usw. ...........

dann habe ich mich dank euch und eurem Forum schlau machen können was ich am besten tun soll. So habe ich also erstmal die netten Mails Zahlungsaufforderung und auch die netten Mahnungen aufbewahrt.

Bis hier her ist das ja noch kein Problem

Heute bekam ich dann aber einen netten Brief von RA G. aus M. mit der Aufforderung  der Zahlung des Betrages von 104,80€ nachzukommen usw.

Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt??? Muss ich drauf reagieren? Wenn ja, was scheibe ich dann?

Grüße von Florian


----------



## Wembley (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Florian 1979 schrieb:


> Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt??? Muss ich drauf reagieren? Wenn ja, was scheibe ich dann?


Genau das dürfen wir dir nicht konkret sagen, weil das Einzelfallberatung wäre und möglicherweise gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verstoßen würde.

Abgesehen davon, dass du das ohnehin selber entscheiden musst. Mach das, was dir lieber ist. Was ich aber irgendwo heraushöre, ist, dass du irgendwo überrascht bist, dass die dich nicht gleich in Ruhe lassen. Aber davon steht nirgendwo etwas, dass die Anbieter so schnell aufgeben würden. Schau dir nochmal die vielfach geposteten Links an, die du ja nach deiner Aussage gelesen haben müsstest.

Dort steht auch: Sie lassen nicht locker, aber den letzten entscheidenden Schritt, der ihnen das Geld bringen würde, nämlich zum Gericht zu gehen, unterlassen sie. Warum? Das dürfte dir ohnehin klar sein.

Dass der Brief von einer Anwältin kommt, sollte dich auch nicht schrecken. Viele, viele User haben die letzten Tage von der selben Anwältin was bekommen. Das gehört zur Drohkulisse. Viel heiße Luft. Nicht mehr. Nebenbei sei dir gesagt: Anwälte sind keine Götter und diese Anwältin schon gar nicht.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Geranie schrieb:


> ...ich wollte dich mal fragen ob du dieses Musterschreiben zur Anwaltskanzlei oder diesem Internetanbieter schickst.





kummerkasten schrieb:


> ...also ich werde das direkt an die Kanzlei schicken ....


...das halte ich persönlich für etwas unsinnig. Wenn es denn schon sein muss, dann verpulvert euer Porto dort hin: 





> *Online Content Ltd.
> Zimmersmühlenweg 11
> 61440 Oberursel/Ts.*


Besser wäre allerdings ein Fax mit Sendebestätigung nach hier:





> Telefax: 0180-5039930-41 (14 Cent / Minute)


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Anbieter bei dem anstehenden Auszug aus dem Zimmermühlenweg in Oberursel auch eine Postweiterleitung eingerichtet hat aber man kann ja nie wissen.

Was die Kanzlei betrifft, so erreicht die Post dorthin wohl eher niemanden wirklich. Das wird von merkbefreiten Helfershelfern an einer anderen Stelle verwurschtelt, wenn nicht gar gleich geschreddert. Diese Helfer sind übrigens anscheinend die selben, die auch den Support für die Frau Rechtsanwältin erledigen, da kommt so zu sagen alles aus einer Hand (nur nicht aus der einer Juristin!)


----------



## Stephan_OS (28 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

So wie ich es verstanden habe, ist ja der Sinn dieses Schreibens nicht, dass es jemand liest (daran glaubt wohl niemand wirklich), sondern, dass man einen Beleg des Widerspruchs hat für den Fall, dass tatsächlich mal ein Nutzlosanbieter klagen sollte. 

Wie dann in der Praxis ein Sendebeleg gesehen wird weiß ich nicht.


----------



## bartnick (28 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Also, ich kann irgendwie nicht verstehen, dass alle hier Einschreiben usw. losschicken, dass bringt doch eh nichts, weil die Nutzlosanbieter eh keine Ruhe geben. Im World Wide Web wird man Überschwemmt von diesen...

Ich bin auch an der Stelle angekommen, wo ich Post von der besagten AW aus München bekommen habe. Ich reagiere nicht! Ich habe mich nie registriert und behandle diese Angelegenheit als Spam!!! Ich wecke keine schlafenden Hunde, nur weil die irgendwo Adressen herzaubern und versuchen Leute in Angst zu versetzen. Nicht mit mir! Bei den geschätzten 10000 Betroffenen glaube ich kaum, dass die es bis vor Gericht riskieren. Das schlimme ist nur, dass die mit Ihrer … durchkommen. Leider typisch für Germany!:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



bartnick schrieb:


> Bei den geschätzten 10000 Betroffenen glaube ich kaum, dass die es bis vor Gericht riskieren. :


zweimal in zwei Jahren haben es Nutzlosanbieter vor Gericht versucht und sich Ohrfeigen abgeholt.
Insgesamt  geht die Zahl der Betroffenen, (dies ist ja nur eine von hunderten von Nutzlosseiten) 
in die Hundertausende . Bei nachbarn24 allein wird es auf über 200000 geschätzt


----------



## Stephan_OS (28 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ich hab HIER gestern mal versucht, beispielhaft und ohne Bezug zu einem konkreten Fall ein paar mögliche Gründe für das nichtbestehen einer Forderung darzustellen. Wenn jemand davon ausgeht, zum ersten Punkt zu gehören, so ist er mit "keine Reaktion" wohl auf der richtigen Seite. Eine Reaktion ist m.E. nur notwendig, wenn man sich auf den dritten oder vierten Punkt stützen möchte. (Oder auf alle gleichzeitig, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen)

Die Auflistung hat natürlich keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.


----------



## bartnick (28 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> zweimal in zwei Jahren haben es Nutzlosanbieter vor Gericht versucht und sich Ohrfeigen abgeholt.
> Insgesamt  geht die Zahl der Betroffenen, (dies ist ja nur eine von hunderten von Nutzlosseiten)
> in die Hundertausende . Bei nachbarn24 allein wird es auf über 200000 geschätzt


Das ist der Beweis jetzt erst recht nicht zu reagieren.:sun:


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Nach wie vor gelten die acht Gebote der Nutzlosbranche:


> 1. Anmeldeformular ins Internet stellen (mit irgendeinem Quatsch außenrum)
> 2. Rechnung verschicken an alle, die ihre Daten rausgepustet haben
> 3. Mahnung(en) verschicken
> 4. Einsprüche ignorieren
> ...


Und wenn der Vorschlag der BW- und RLP-Verbraucherminister nichts fruchtet,


> Frau Conrad [die RLP-Ministerin] bekräftigte zudem ihren Vorschlag, dass Abonnementverträge per Internet künftig nur möglich sein sollen, wenn der Kunde den Vertrag noch einmal schriftlich bestätigt.


werden diese "Spielchen" der Nutzlosbranche wohl endlos weitergehen. :unzufrieden:

Update - inzwischen wurden die 8 Gebote auf 12 ausgeweitet:


> Die 12 Gebote der Nutzlosbranche:
> 
> 1. Briefkasten aufhängen und Anmeldeformular ins Internet stellen
> (mit irgendeinem Quatsch außenrum)
> ...


----------



## Jessy (28 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

huhu... ich melde mich nach längerem auch mal wieder... habe heute auch den schon mehrfach erwähnten brief der anwältin bekommen  so ein maschinell erstellter wisch... bin mal gespannt was da noch so auf uns zu kommt ... liebe grüße an alle, Jessy


----------



## Silvia (28 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Vielen Dank An Euch Alle,für Die Hilfe!!!! Es Gibt Eben Auch Noch Gute Menschen!!! :-d


----------



## sympliesimus (29 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



untitled666 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.
> Da die Seite eigentlich mittlerweile relativ seriös rüberkommt mach ich mir Gedanken ob ich nicht wirklich scheisse gebaut habe.
> Aber kanns mir nur so erklären dass die Seite aktualisiert wurde und Änderungen zu deren Gunsten eingefügt wurden. Naja angefechtet ist es auf jedenfall...
> 
> ...




 hallo,zu dieser firma kann mann nur sagen,FINGER WEG,.diese truppe arbeitet mit übelentricks um den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Diese "Firma" und ihre diversen "Vorgänger" (bzw. "Nachfolger") sind ja bereits seit langer Zeit "verbraucherzentralenbekannt":  
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2007/12/08/vzbv-gewinnt-gegen-online-service-ltd/
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...tskalenderde-vorsicht-vor-versteckten-kosten/


----------



## kmorwinski (29 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe gestern den Breif von der Anwaltskanzlei [...]  aus München bekommen.
Der Link zu einem Musteranschreiben aus dem Forum war mir sehr hilfreich und gebe es heute in doe POst. Danke !

Ich hoffe das ich meine Ruhe wieder bekommen nach drei Monaten hin und her und nach diesem Musterschreiben an die Kanzlei.

Wegen zwei Bilder die ich mir ansehen wollte für den Piratengeburtstag meines Sohnes,habe ich mich dort angemeldet am 19.12.2007 und habe nur noch Ärger damit.
Wer Kleingedrucktes finden und lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, Frust und noch einmal Frust. Frech ist jetzt ist der Preis unten auf der auf der Seite und dann auch noch  Fettgedruckt aber das war im Dezember 2007 in der Form definitiv nicht der Fall. Nur leider kann ich das nicht beweisen.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, ob nach dem Musteranschreiben an die Anwaltskanzlei Ruhe herrscht?

Gruss Kerstin


----------



## Stephan_OS (29 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Beweisen musst du nichts, DIE müssten, wenn sie denn vor Gericht gehen würden. Daher kannst du auch ruhig schlafen.

Ich selbst hab mit dieser Firma keine Erfahrungen, aber die Einträge in verschiedenen Foren zeigen, dass Nutzlosanbieter ihre Post nicht lesen und auch bei ihren weiteren Mahnungen nicht darauf eingehen. Es wird also weiter gehen. Aber lass dich davon nicht aus der Ruhe bringen und bleib tapfer, IRGENDWANN hört es bei (fast) allen auf.


----------



## jupp11 (29 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



kmorwinski schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, ob nach dem Musteranschreiben an die Anwaltskanzlei Ruhe herrscht?


Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein, eher nicht  

meist nach dem Schema 
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



kmorwinski schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich meine Ruhe wieder bekommen nach drei Monaten hin und her und nach diesem Musterschreiben an die Kanzlei.


Deine Hoffnung wird wohl vergebens sein. Es gibt Fälle, da wird schon mal über Monate, ja Jahre hinweg ständig mit Drohungen penetriert.

Bei der Nutzlosbranche geht das alles ab nach diesen Mustern:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=229388#post229388
www.kalletaler-dreieck.de


----------



## gollum (29 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen,

eine Anmerkung zu den "12 Geboten der Nutzlosbranche".

der URL-Name von geburtstags-info.de wurde nun geändert. Ist mit einer Suchmaschine trotzdem leicht wiederzufinden.

das Design ist nämlich identisch geblieben.

gruss


----------



## webwatcher (29 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Wie praktisch gleich die passende Google Werbung 

[noparse]http://www.geburtstags-ideen.de/[/noparse]

noch ein Nachfolger:

geburtstags-archiv.de


----------



## hoobit (3 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

die frau k.g aus münchen hatte wohl noch etwas geld über das sie mir heute das gleiche schreiben vom 23.03.08 nochmal schickte obwohl die frist noch garnicht abgelaufen ist. das nenne ich ordnung in den akten haben :sun:
schade das keine e-mail anschrift angeben ist.


----------



## bartnick (4 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Läuft bei mir genau so! Die Frist vom ersten Schreiben ist noch nicht mal abgelaufen und die... schicken schon ein neues. Das Papier kann ich gut brauchen, als Unterlage im Vogelkäfig, dann bekomme ich den Kot besser raus!!!:wall:


----------



## Yvonne63 (4 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo an alle,

also ich habe diesen dubiosen Anwaltsbrief von Frau K.G.aus M. gestern erhalten und muss sagen, dass ich diesen maschinell gefertigten Wisch äußerst unprofessionell finde. Nicht alleine, dass die Daten auf dem Überweisungträger völlig verrutscht sind, was im "Normalfall" nicht passiert...finde ich auch, dass eine "Normale" Anwaltskanzlei nicht solche unpersönlichen "Briefköpfe" benutzt. Wer einmal ein Anwaltsschreiben erhalten hat, der weiß, dass dieses auch persönlich unterschrieben wird. Von daher, kann ich über dieses Schreiben nur schmunzeln...schon die Telefonnummer dieser "Anwaltskanzlei"...0180.......iss ja wohl ein Witz, hat diese Dame keine richtige Telefonnummer??..Habe diese Nummer mehrmals angerufen...es läuft ständig ein Band ab.....der Teilnehmer ist momentan nicht erreichbar..........jeder professionelle Rechtsanwalt ist erreichbar und wenn es über seine Sekretärin ist. Also ich schiebe jetzt keine Panik mehr und das solltet Ihr auch nicht tun. In diesem Sinne, Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Yvonne63


----------



## dvill (4 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Yvonne63 schrieb:


> Habe diese Nummer mehrmals angerufen...es läuft ständig ein Band ab.....der Teilnehmer ist momentan nicht erreichbar


Das ist ja echt unprofessionell.

Unfreiwillige Kundschaft, die sich durch die schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben in die Notlage pressen lässt, schweineteure Servicenummern anzurufen, könnte man wenigstens durch geschulte Komplizen in Callcentern ordentlich Angst machen wollen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Yvonne63 schrieb:


> ..schon die Telefonnummer dieser "Anwaltskanzlei"...0180.......iss ja wohl ein Witz, hat diese Dame keine richtige Telefonnummer??


An den 0180-er oder 0900-er Nummern erkennt man die Anwälte, die für "Unternehmen" der Nutzlosbranche tätig sind.

In einem Fall stand der 0180-er "Anwaltsanschluss" auf dem Schreibtisch des Nutzlosseiten-Betreibers:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73533_3-probino-kein-anwalt-unter-dieser.html


> ......wir folgen der 01805er-Kanzleinummer. Die Spur führt uns zu einem bayrischen Rufnummernprovider. Der hat die Leitung weitervermietet - und auch der Kette folgen wir. Am Ende wartet eine Überraschung. Die Rufnummer, die Rechtsanwalt und Diplom-Jurist [äh, hatten wir das etwa schon erwähnt..?] O. T. auf seiner bravourösen Internetseite als seine Kanzlei-Kontaktnummer angibt, ist mitnichten auf ihn oder seine Kanzlei zugelassen. Sondern auf keinen Geringeren als newadmedia-Inhaber und Ex-Probino-Boss M. C., Wallauerstraße, Hochheim.


(Und der betreffende Anwalt ist immer noch in Amt und "Würden"; er mahnt für die bekannten Brüder aus Büttelborn).


----------



## Pfadfinder (4 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,
der Aufwand wurde wohl aufgrund der vermehrt renitenten, zahlungsunwilligen 'Kundschaft' stark eingeschränkt. Wenn das alles ernsthaft wäre, müsste das Gegenteil der Fall sein.
Es wurde schon berichtet, dass die Mahnschreiben von Frau G. dasselbe Aktenzeichen der Vorgängerkanzlei trugen. Auch die Vermutung, dass die Schreiben gar nicht aus München kommen.

Mal sehen, wann der nächste Wechsel ansteht, ob freiwillig oder zwangsläufig.


----------



## gollum (4 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



bartnick schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir genau so! Die Frist vom ersten Schreiben ist noch nicht mal abgelaufen und die... schicken schon ein neues. Das Papier kann ich gut brauchen, als Unterlage im Vogelkäfig, dann bekomme ich den Kot besser raus!!!:wall:




Der war gut. Ich musste herzhaft lachen:vlol:


----------



## KatzenHai (4 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Pfadfinder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mal sehen, wann der nächste Wechsel ansteht, ob freiwillig oder zwangsläufig.


Wer sollte zwingen?

Akut doch nur Mandant (der keine neuen Massenfälle übergibt oder sogar vorhandene Mandate kündigt) oder Anwältin (die keine neuen Massenfälle mehr annimmt oder sogar - soweit möglich, weil nicht "zur Unzeit" - Mandate zurück gibt).

Ansonsten ist da akut kein Zwang zu erwarten - glücklicherweise sind Fernsehsender noch nicht in der Lage, Berufsverbote durchzusetzen ...


----------



## passer (4 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



bartnick schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir genau so! Die Frist vom ersten Schreiben ist noch nicht mal abgelaufen und die... schicken schon ein neues. Das Papier kann ich gut brauchen, als Unterlage im Vogelkäfig, dann bekomme ich den Kot besser raus!!!:wall:




Kot und diese Firmen der NL Branche haben doch wohl so einige Gemeinsamkeiten.:sun:


----------



## Pfadfinder (4 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist da akut kein Zwang zu erwarten - glücklicherweise sind Fernsehsender noch nicht in der Lage, Berufsverbote durchzusetzen ...



Ich habe da eher leise Hoffnungen, dass etwas Druck von der Anwaltskammer kommt.
Schufadrohungen beim ersten Mahnschreiben von einer Anwältin mit Schwerpunkt Strafrecht, wie passt das denn zusammen.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Ungeachtet der Frage, was ggf. im Einzelfall wünschenswert sein könnte - auch die Kammer kann keinen "Druck" machen, bis dass nicht rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde, und zwar zu höheren Strafen.

So weit geht die Selbstkontrolle der Anwaltschaft nicht, warum auch immer.


----------



## Mc-Strub (12 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo 
habe etwas neues von der netten Anwältin die Mahnungen versendet.
In der heutigen Ausgabe der Allgemeinen Zeitung befindet sich ein sehr schöner Bericht über diese Dame.
Ich habe auch durch Zufall heute mit einem Bekannten gesprochen der Anwalt ist. Der meint man solle sich darüber keine sorgen machen da käme nur heiße Luft. Den wenn Sie jemand von uns verklagen wollten müßten Sie vor Gericht für die Kosten in Volage treten. Und das tun die bestimmt nicht.


http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/rhein-main/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3237559


----------



## webwatcher (12 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

der Originalwarnhinweis der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz, auf den der Bericht sich bezieht

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ120801133128563/link422011A.html


----------



## bartnick (14 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Sorry, aber ein Einschreiben für diese Nutzlosanbieter spar ich mir!!! 
Ich frage mich nur, wie lange diese "...Anbieter" ihr treiben weiter fortsetzten dürfen!? Eine Frechheit, dass da keiner VON OBEN entsprechend eingreift.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 April 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



bartnick schrieb:


> ...dass da keiner VON OBEN entsprechend eingreift.



http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abzocke_und_kein_Ende._Was_ist_zu_tun?

Es gäbe schon einige Ansatzpunkte, aber das scheint derzeit politisch nicht erwünscht zu sein.


----------



## kittikira (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich zähle mich nun auch zu den Glücklich Unglücklichen...:-?
Ist bei irgendwem von euch eigentlich schon was positives bei dieser sch....  raus gekommen? Oder darf ich mich auf eine lange Zeit mit nervenden Mail`s einstellen?!?

Freue mich auf antworten!

Liebe grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



kittikira schrieb:


> Oder darf ich mich auf eine lange Zeit mit nervenden Mail`s einstellen?!?


Auch nach über zwei Jahren Beobachtung der Nutzlosseitenbetrieiber ist kein System feststellbar.
Aber das macht nichts, ein Unterordner Müll sollte zur Archivierung ausreichen


----------



## kittikira (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Habe heute meine erste Mahnung erhalten...:unzufrieden:
Ihr seit euch da alle ganz sicher, dass mir nicht`s passiert, wenn ich die einfach ignoriere???
Bin mir bei der ganzen sache noch ziemlich unsicher!!!


----------



## katili86 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo Leute, gut das es nicht nur mir so geht! habe gestern meine erste mahnung erhalten, hab durch zufall eure seite entdeckt und ich bin schockiert was da so abgeht!!

Aber trotzdem bin ich mir jetzt unsicher, soll ich wirklich NICHT auf die MAHNUNGEN reagieren??

Bin total verzweifelt, kann mir jemand weiter helfen???:unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



katili86 schrieb:


> ....soll ich wirklich NICHT auf die MAHNUNGEN reagieren?


Anderer Anbieter, selbe Antwort: Inkassopost bekommen nachbarschaft24 - Seite 72 - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de


----------



## W-48 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Mahnungen per Briefpost haben zwei positive Aspekte:

1. Sie bestehen aus recycelbarem Altpapier.
2. Das Verschicken kostet Porto und somit Geld.

Wenn es gelingen würde, die Zahlerquote auf ein paar Prozent zu drücken, wäre das Ganze wegen 2. unrentabel.


----------



## 8ight-genosse (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo,

an alle die hier jemals was reingeschrieben haben,,
diese ganze 
''geburtstags-infos/mahnungs-sendezentale/inkassobüros-stammkunde geschichte'' hat mitlerweile auch die schööne ''unschuldige'' schweiz erreicht. ich selber habe mich dort reingeritten. ich habe momentan die 2te mahnung per mail bekommen und bin sicher, dass ich auch, wie viele vor mir, mit genügend alt- brenn- und a....abwischpapier beglückt werde...

ich habe mir die seiten 1-20 und 30-33 reingezogen (seiten 20-30 war ich zu faul, sorry) und mir ist dabei eins klar geworden. 
ich glaube wenn sich der anbieter irgendwann mal wirklich mit einem von uns hier in diesem forum vor gericht treffen sollte, dann wären diese 33 seiten genug beweismaterial um dem/den geburtstags-info-heini/s in seinem/ihren allerwertesten zu treten. den wenn sich schon so viele leute sich darüber beklagen, liegt es auf der hand das diese webside falsch gestaltet wurde.

bin froh, dass es diese seite gibt (sonst het ich auch fast gezahlt) 

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz

Ps: egal was kommt, immer schön neutral bleiben:-p


----------



## Yvonne63 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo Katili86

...ich kann Dich eigentlich nur beruhigen.....reagiere nicht......es kann Dir WIRKLICH nichts passieren...einfach aussitzen...musste ich auch erst lernen.....hatte im Februar 08 meine letzte Post von denen.....eine Rechtsanwältin aus München....ein Brief nach Hause.......war aber darauf vorbereitet durch viele, die davon schon berichtet hatten.......habe ich auch ignoriert, seitdem auch nichts mehr gehört von denen....nicht bange machen lassen, das wolln die doch nur.....dass Du Angst bekommst.....du kannst wirklich beruhigt schlafen...vergiss die Typen einfach....die kommen da eh nicht gegen an......alles nur leere Drohungen...

LG Yvonne


----------



## Anni-k (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Guten Tag zusammen,

meine Schwester und ich habe heute auch diese Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen... Komischerweise auch gleichzeitig!? War erst auch sehr geschockt weil auch mir nicht klar war, dass diese Wahnsinns-Seite kostenpflichtig ist. Habe mir bei der Verbraucherzentrale: 
Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Internetabzocke: Münchner Anwältin setzt Verbraucher unter Druck Verbraucherzentrale bietet Musterbrief 
einen Musterbrief runtergeladen und werde mit diesem Brief jetzt antworten und hoffe, dass es das dann gewesen ist!
War aber sehr froh als ich dieses Forum gefunden hatte!

Lieben Dank und vorabendliche Grüße


----------



## Yvonne63 (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

...aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass  es das nicht gewesen ist. Auch ich habe dieses Musterschreiben dort hin gesendet. Das interessiert die gar nicht.Sie werden trotzdem weiter versuchen, Dich zum Zahlen zu bewegen. Es gab ja schon einige Beiträge, die bezahlt haben und trotzdem weiter gemahnt wurden.........???!!! Auch Du wirst jetzt erst mal über Monate genervt. Ich habe jetzt schon 4 Monate von denen nichts mehr gehört......man kann also gespannt sein, wie das weiter geht.

LG Yvonne


----------



## blowfish (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



Anni-k schrieb:


> ...mit diesem Brief jetzt antworten und hoffe, dass es das dann gewesen ist!



Das wird es mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Wenn die merken, dass da jemand auf die Drohungen reagiert, wird mit erhöhten Druck genervt. Es besteht ja noch die Hoffnung, dass man einknickt und zahlt. Wer da gar nicht darauf reagiert, wird meist eher von denen in Ruhe gelassen. Eine Brieffreundschaft lohnt da nicht.


----------



## Anni-k (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Ok, Ok 
Ich werde einfach gar nicht auf irgendwas reagieren!!!

Lieben Dank für die Tipps!


----------



## hoobit (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

nabend 

@anni-k das mit dem brief habe ich auch versucht. sogar per einschreiben und rückantwort. ausser spesen nichts gewesen  den die haben munter weiter gemahnt. zu letzt durch eine anwältin aus münchen dessen namen du hier auch schon gelesen hast.
ich habe auch mal versucht die so "richtig" derbe zu beleidigen indem ich den sachen schrieb, weia  aber hatte den gleichen erfolg wie als wenn ich mein hund das miauen lernen will. 
inzwischen habe ich seit geraumer zeit nichts mehr gehört und nachdem ich umgezogen bin, hoffe ich von der nutzlosbranche ruhe zu haben.
ansonsten hilft echt nur, einfach nichts machen bis "vielleicht!!!" mal ein brief vom gericht in dein postkasten flattert. darauf aber warten aber auch schon ein richtiger fanclub


----------



## Mc-Strub (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute, trotz schreiben von Verbraucherzentrale, die
2 Mahnung von einer bekannten Anwältin aus München bekommen. Ich soll bis zum 08.06.08 106,79 € zahlen.
Ansonsten sollte ich mir bewußt sein das im Fall einer Klage noch mehr kosten auf mich zu kämmen.
Das schreiben ist noch nicht einmal persönlich unterschrieben und eine Kanzlei die man nur über eine 0180 Nummer erreichen kann ist sehr merkwürdig.
Aber nun ja Sie ist ja schon in der Zeitung bekannt (siehe Eintrag vom 12.04.)
Schauen wir einmal wie das weitergeht.:-p:-p


----------



## Geranie (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo Mc-Strub und alle anderen Betroffenen,

auch ich habe gestern die 2. Mahnung von der netten Anwältin aus München erhalten mit selbem Wortlaut.
Da ich zum Glück durch dieses Forum auch schon ruhiger in dieser Angelegenheit geworden bin, habe ich die Mahnung einfach zur Seite gelegt. 
Mein Mann fragte nur: kam da schon wieder ein Schreiben vom Anwalt? Darauf hin sagte ich ihm das ich nicht weiter reagieren und die Sache aussitzen werde.
Ich hoffe auch das IRGENDWANN mal Ruhe damit ist. Auf jeden Fall werde ich weiterhin das Forum verfolgen.


----------



## mikele (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Auch ich bekam gestern wieder die zweite Mahnung. Ich werde auf keinen Fall etwas bezahlen, sondern nun ein Schreiben schicken, dass sie doch endlich Klage erhaben sollen, damit die Angelegenheit durch meinen Anwalt weiterverfolgt werden kann. Bin gespannt wie es dann weitergeht.

mikele


----------



## pizzel (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



mikele schrieb:


> Auch ich bekam gestern wieder die zweite Mahnung. Ich werde auf keinen Fall etwas bezahlen, sondern nun ein Schreiben schicken, dass sie doch endlich Klage erhaben sollen, damit die Angelegenheit durch meinen Anwalt weiterverfolgt werden kann. Bin gespannt wie es dann weitergeht.
> 
> mikele



Auch ich bekamm gestern die zweite Mahnung werde sie auch weiter ignorieren.Habe am Montag einen Termin beim Anwalt, der dieser Anwältin einen Brief schreiben will damit diese Sache aus der Welt geschaft wird.Aber er hat mir auch schon zu erkennen gegeben das dieses nicht rechtens ist, und mann auf keinen fall bezahlen soll.Von wegen Schufa eintrag so einfach geht es auch nicht.Also schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht


----------



## Reinhard (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



pizzel schrieb:


> Also schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht


Apropos "Schauen": Da hätte ich auch noch einen Tipp.
Hilft ungemein und ist vor allem kostenlos.


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



pizzel schrieb:


> Habe am Montag einen Termin beim Anwalt, der dieser Anwältin einen Brief schreiben will damit diese Sache aus der Welt geschaft wird.


Den kann er sich sparen, denn seit wann können Reißwölfe lesen? Die unfreundliche* Frau G. macht die Post (bei der Menge) sicher längst nicht mehr auf.

_*Unfreundlich übrigens deshalb, weil sie offensichtlich keine Lust hat, sich mit mir zu unterhalten._


----------



## pizzel (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Den kann er sich sparen, denn seit wann können Reißwölfe lesen? Die unfreundliche* Frau G. macht die Post (bei der Menge) sicher längst nicht mehr auf.
> 
> _*Unfreundlich übrigens deshalb, weil sie offensichtlich keine Lust hat, sich mit mir zu unterhalten._



Da kannst du recht haben, aber da ich im Rechtschutz bin wollte ich auch diese Möglichkeit ausschöpfen.


----------



## dominik.k. (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo leute,

hab heute so eine E-Mail bekommen zur Zahlung von den 59 Euro, wie sollte ich mich verhalten, was sollte ich machen.

Ich weiß zwar dass ich mich angemeldet hab aber ich hab leider die Kosten nicht gelessen, weil ich nicht runtergescrollt habe!!! was sollte ich machen?! bitte um Hilfe!

vielen Dank

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



dominik.k. schrieb:


> was sollte ich machen?


Lies einfach, was andere hier schon schrieben und folge den Links (blaue Schrift anklicken):


Reinhard schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch noch einen Tipp.


----------



## Mc-Strub (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Den kann er sich sparen, denn seit wann können Reißwölfe lesen? Die unfreundliche* Frau G. macht die Post (bei der Menge) sicher längst nicht mehr auf.
> 
> _*Unfreundlich übrigens deshalb, weil sie offensichtlich keine Lust hat, sich mit mir zu unterhalten._



Das die gute Frau viel Post bekommt da scheint etwas dran zu sein. Als ich vor einigen Wochen ein vorgedrucktes Schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale an die nette Anwältin geschickt hatte, habe ich mich bei der Post erkundigt wo meine Rückantwort von meinem Einschreiben bliebe. Der freundliche Mensch fragt nach an wenn das Schreiben den gegangen wäre. Nachdem ich ihm die nötigen Angaben gegeben hatte bekam ich eine leicht belustigende Antwort: "Ach ja die Adresse, die ist uns sehr gut bekannt."


----------



## blowfish (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



Mc-Strub schrieb:


> "Ach ja die Adresse, die ist uns sehr gut bekannt."



Und die Post freut sich, da mit der Adresse so schön viel Umsatz gemacht werden kann. Bei den vielen Einschreiben mit Rückschein!


----------



## webwatcher (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



blowfish schrieb:


> Und die Post freut sich, da mit der Adresse so schön viel Umsatz gemacht werden kann.


Beobachte die Spielchen ja  schon etwas länger und  intensiver als  die meisten der hier mitlesenden
 und  bin im Laufe der Zeit zu einer etwas differenzierteren  Beurteilung gekommen. Wenn sich die User 
mit einigen Euros ein Gefühl der Sicherheit erkaufen zu glauben können, ist es allemal besser angelegt,
 als es den Nutzlosanbietern in den H... zu schieben.
Man sollte bedenken, dass sehr viele User zum ersten Mal in ihrem Leben mit diesen "Geschäftsmethoden" 
in Berührung kommen und noch  nie vorher mit den unendlich vielfältigen Abzockmethoden vertraut  gemacht worden sind. 
Man sollte   etwas Geduld für die panischen/irrationalen  Reaktionen und  das  1000.te me too Posting aufbringen.
 Angst macht bekanntlich blind.


----------



## untitled666 (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo, jetzt waren mehr als 8 monate nach der letzten mail vergangen und nun bekomm ich das erste mal ein schreiben vom Inkassounternehmen. Betrag beläuft sich ebenfalls auf über 100euro.
Dachte das hätte sich von allein erledigt.

*Frage:* Ich hatte mich dort mit falschem Namen und falscher Adresse angemeldet. Kann man mir daraus ein Schnippchen schlagen?
(bin zu faul mich wieder in die Thematik einzulesen)

gruß untitled


----------



## sascha (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



> (bin zu faul mich wieder in die Thematik einzulesen)



Bei solchen Aussagen bin ich zu faul zu antworten. Und ich hoffe, jeder andere auch.


----------



## untitled666 (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

War klar das so eine Reaktion kommt. 
Ein ja oder nein hätte mir gereicht. ich hab nunmal wichtigeres zu tun als mich mit dem strafrecht auseinanderzusetzen.

ps. in der zeit wo du dich cool hingestellt hast, hättest du eine hilfreiche antwort geben können. (ein wenig kindisch, findest du nicht?)


----------



## untitled666 (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Und was sind das überhaupt für Anwälte die solche Aufträge übernehmen? (die frau muss es ja geben).
Solchen personen sollte das leben schwer gemacht werden, damit sie mal kapiern was für einen mist sie treiben.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

halt dich gefälligst  mit  deinen unpassenden Kommentaren zurück 
Wer will hier eigentlich was von wem? 

als Abschied ein Thread, den du schon selber lesen mußt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/recht-und-gesetz/52635-falsche-angaben-legal.html#post239040


----------



## untitled666 (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Vielen Dank und Entschuldigung an den Admin. (danke für das Forum!)


----------



## bartnick (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



untitled666 schrieb:


> Hallo, jetzt waren mehr als 8 monate nach der letzten mail vergangen und nun bekomm ich das erste mal ein schreiben vom Inkassounternehmen. Betrag beläuft sich ebenfalls auf über 100euro.
> Dachte das hätte sich von allein erledigt.



Inkassounternehmen ist mir NEU...ich kannte bisher nur die freundliche Dame aus München!!! Heißt das es ist bei Dir weitergegangen als die Mahnungen von der Dame aus M.???

Gruß
Bartnick


----------



## untitled666 (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Nein!
Sry Fehler meinerseits. Hatte das "Aktenzeichen inkasso" unter dem Briefkopf dieser Anwältin falsch aufgefasst.


----------



## bartnick (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Kein Problem, kann doch schonmal passieren!!!
Die ganzen schreiben von dieser besagten Anwältin schau ich mir auch nie komplett an :-D
Das kann ja nicht wirklich für ernst nehmen!


----------



## kiki2000 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo!

Auch ich habe ein Schreiben von dieser Anwältin bekommen, ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe mich mit falschen Na men angemeldet...:roll:
Es steht dort in der passenden Mail dazu:


> wir haben versucht, Ihnen auf dem Postweg unter der von Ihnen angegebenen
> Adresse für die von Ihnen genutzte Dienstleistung eine Mahnung zuzusenden, da
> sowohl die Rechnung als auch die Mahnung meiner Mandantin von Ihnen nicht
> beglichen wurde.
> ...


 
Kann ich da ne Anzeige wegen Betrugs bekommen oder ist das wieder nur ne Drohung. Das Anschreiben wegen den Mahngebüren ist das standardmäßige, nur in der Mail steht das mit den falschen Angaben halt...


----------



## Franziska (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Die Frage "Anzeige wegen Betrug?" wurde hier schon mal erörtert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/recht-und-gesetz/52635-falsche-angaben-legal.html


----------



## bartnick (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Wie GEIL ist das dennnnnnnn???

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wer hier wen betrügt!?
Die sind ja lustig!!!:wall:

Über den "Verein" kann ich nur noch lachen :-D


----------



## OskarMaria (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



kiki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Auch ich habe ein Schreiben von dieser Anwältin bekommen, ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe mich mit falschen Na men angemeldet...:roll:
> Es steht dort in der passenden Mail dazu:
> 
> Kann ich da ne Anzeige wegen Betrugs bekommen oder ist das wieder nur ne Drohung. Das Anschreiben wegen den Mahngebüren ist das standardmäßige, nur in der Mail steht das mit den falschen Angaben halt...



Dazu ein Heisebeitrag: 
heise online - Mailing-Dienstleister stoppt Mahnungs-Spam

und ein Forenbeitrag:
[ edit] 

Durch die Droh-eMails wird wohl versucht herauszubekommen, welche Adressen real sind. Es wird dabei der Web-Bugs-Trick angewendet (Zählpixel ? Wikipedia). Damit weiter gemahnt werden kann. Die Firma versucht wohl ihren Adressbestand weiter auszuquetschen, um vielleicht den einen oder anderen Euro zu extrahieren. 

Besonders der zweite Link (edit) zeigt allerdings, wie lächerlich die Mahnerei ist. Wer will schon von einem Herrn Hoppel aus Hasengrund Geld kassieren? Also zurücklehnen und lächeln!

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## passer (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Frau Anwältin war traurig! Konnte die Mahnung nicht zustellen. Die Arme.:-D

Und jetzt ist sie böse, so böse das sie mit Anzeige wegen Verwendens falscher Daten droht, da sie hofft das sich der Bedrohte vor Angst ins Höschen macht und brav bezahlt.

Die Arme Anwältin, macht sich wohl umsonst Hoffnung.
Jetzt tut sie mir leid.:scherzkeks::sun: Hat sich so viel Mühe gegeben.

Aber dank so böser Foren wie CB oder Netzwelt, die der lieben Dame das Geschäft vermiesen.....wirklich gemein sowas...:smile:


----------



## LauberF (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo Gemeinde,

mir geht es wie allen. Ich erhalte regelmässig Mahnungen von Geburtstags-infos.de.

Regelmässig nerve ich dabei die Bank der HP-Betreiber damit.
Meiner Meinung nach stellt sich die Bank, die für diese HP-Betreiber ein Konto führt auf die selbe Ebene wie diese [ edit]  selbst.

Als kann ich nur raten, mailen wir alle gemeinsam zur Berliner Sparkasse.

Mal sehen ob die damit klarkommen. Von wegen Schufa.

Blacklist der Banken sollte man erfinden.

Gruss an alle.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



passer schrieb:


> Frau Anwältin war traurig! Konnte die Mahnung nicht zustellen.


Das wundert mich gar nicht. Auch ich habe nämlich ganz unerwartet neulich so eine Mahnung erhalten, mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass die Mandantin der Anwältin den Betrag aus dem angeblich mit mir geschlossenen Vertrag bereits mehrmals angemahnt hätte. Da ich einen eMailprovider ohne Spamschutz nutze, dürfte die fehlgeschlagene Zustellung anderweitig zu suchen sein. Die Mahnung hänge ich hier mal anonymisiert an:


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*




LauberF schrieb:


> Als kann ich nur raten, mailen wir alle gemeinsam zur Berliner Sparkasse.


Ich soll auf eine Konto bei der Raiffeisenbank Reischach e.G. einzahlen


> Nr. 885223
> BLZ 70169530


 Da die Bank auch online über ein Kontaktformular verfügt: [FONT=&quot]Kontaktformular mit PHP, war ich so frei, der mal meine Gedanken formlos mitzuteilen:
[/FONT]





> [FONT=&quot]Mit einer unberechtigten Inkassoforderung für eine streitgegenständliche Forderung eines anonymen Internetdiensteanbieters werde ich aufgefordert 104,93 Euro auf das Konto 885223 BLZ: 70169530 zu überweisen. Ich vermute hier den Verdacht eines Betruges bzw. den Geldwäscheverdacht durch den Kontoinhaber und fordere sie hiermit auf, den Sachverhalt zu prüfen und ihrer Pflicht nach Erstattung einer Geldwäscheverdachtsanzeige umgehend nachzukommen.[/FONT]


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

....und jetzt mag auch noch ihr Vertragspartner keine "Beihilfe" mehr leisten:

heise online - Mailing-Dienstleister stoppt Mahnungs-Spam

:-D


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ....und jetzt mag auch noch ihr Vertragspartner keine "Beihilfe" mehr leisten:http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Mailing-Dienstleister-stoppt-Mahnungs-Spam--/meldung/109750


Sehr schöne Information!

Mich erreichte vor einigen Tagen folgende eMail, der Anhang als PDF ist das zuvor gepostete Bild: 


> Sehr geehrte(r) Herr/Frau XYZ
> 
> wir haben versucht, Ihnen auf dem Postweg unter der von Ihnen angegebenen Adresse für die von Ihnen genutzte Dienstleistung eine Mahnung zuzusenden, da sowohl die Rechnung als auch die Mahnung meiner Mandantin von Ihnen nicht beglichen wurde.
> 
> ...


Des Pudels Kern hat Heise hier richtig beschrieben, denn die genannte Rechnungsanschrift ist irgendwo im fernen Ausland:





			
				Heise news schrieb:
			
		

> Eine der Redaktion vorliegende Stellungnahme von K. G. lässt darauf schließen, dass Mahnungen vor allem an Phantasieadressen gingen, nämlich an solche, die zusammen mit nicht erreichbaren Postanschriften bei dubiosen kostenpflichtigen Internet-Angeboten eingetragen wurden.


----------



## bartnick (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Da schaufelt sich wohl einer sein eigenes Grab!?
Frau G. , dass tut mir aber leid! >>>SPAM<<< :sun:

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## bartnick (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

*Was ist los??? Kommt nix mehr???* :-D


----------



## Niclas (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hast du Sehnsucht? 

geburtstags-infos.de - Themen für Verbraucher - Verbraucherschutz im Internet
ist mittlerweile bekannt wie ein "bunter"  Hund ( bunt = böses  Wort mit r...)


----------



## bartnick (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

und wie!!!
Ich brauche Papier für meinen Vogelkäfig!!! :-D

Mal ehrlich...die Videos die es mittlerweile dazu im Netz gibt, sind Wahnsinn!


----------



## bluemango75 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo! hab soeben hier registriert, da ich den beitrag von geburtstagsinfo.de gelesen habe. komme aus österreich und bin auch auf diese a..... reingefallen.:wall:
ich würd mich am liebsten ohrfeigen. habe vorige woche den betrag von 59,90 euro überwiesen, da sie mir gedroht haben rechtliche schritte einzuleiten. hab davor sicher 7 oder 8 mails dorthingeschickt und sie darauf hingewiesen dass die bezahlung der benutzung der seite nicht ersichtlich war und ich diese seite auch nur angeklickt hab. das war der teuerste geburtstagsspruch für meine schwiegermutter. kann eigentlich jetzt auch noch mal was kommen? die haben mir ja nicht mehr zurückgeschrieben. was soll ich eigentlich jetzt machen, warten bis die 6monate abgelaufen sind (für benutzung nach bezahlung)? oder soll ich nochmal schreiben?


----------



## bluemango75 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

ach ja , damit ich  es nicht vergesse, ich hab bereits bezahlt, da ich bei der polizei bin , und mich auch angemeldet hatte, und ich dachte, ich habe was übersehen. ich hab mich im mai angemeldet: ich schwöre dass nirgends ein preis gestanden ist, sonst hätte ich es nicht getan. 

wer hat eigentlich, so dumm wie ich , bezahlt? oder bin ich der einzige narr?


----------



## wahlhesse (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

man munkelt, so 10-20% der Betroffenen lässt sich einschüchtern und zahlt.
Wenn Du bei der Polizei arbeitest, müsstest Du allerdings wissen, was die Anbieter können und was nicht.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## bartnick (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Wenn ich bedenke wieviel Kohle die dadurch schon eingenommen haben!!! HAMMER!!! :unzufrieden: 

Von mir auf jeden Fall keinen roten CENT.
Und wenn ich bezahlt hätte, würde ich mir meine Kohle über einen Anwalt zurück holen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



bartnick schrieb:


> Und wenn ich bezahlt hätte, würde ich mir meine Kohle über einen Anwalt zurück holen.


Das ist nicht so einfach und lohnt sich aufgrund Anwalts- und u.U. Gerichtskosten nur, wenn du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung hast.
Die Nutzlosbranchenfuzzys machen nämlich meistens die "Firmen" dicht und gründen einfach neue "Unternehmen", welche die "Geschäfte" unter geringfügig abgeänderten Namen weiter betreiben. Natürlich gibts neue (meist tschechisch/slowakische) Verantwortliche, genannt "Director", und das Spiel geht auf dieselbe Art und Weise weiter.


----------



## Wembley (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



bluemango75 schrieb:


> oder soll ich nochmal schreiben?


Was willst du denen noch schreiben? Du hast bezahlt, es handelt sich um einen einmaligen (6 Monate dauernden) Zugang ohne Abo. Das schon einbezahlte Geld werden die nicht rausrücken. Da müsste man schon ganz schwere Geschütze auffahren und selbst die sind nicht allzu sehr erfolgsversprechend.


----------



## guidowendehost (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

meine Frau hat auch mehrere Schreiben dieser geburtstags-info.de firma erhalten und wir wissen jetzt nicht wie wir uns verhalten sollen.

Wie ich aus diesem Forum heraushöre soll man gar nichts unternehmen und einfach nicht zahlen?

Bitte um Antworten.

MfG

Guido


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



guidowendehost schrieb:


> Wie ich aus diesem Forum heraushöre soll man gar nichts unternehmen und einfach nicht zahlen?


Heraushören schon, aber nicht als konkrete Anweisung, da dies unerlaubte persönliche
 Rechtsberatung wäre, die bekanntlich in Deutschland verboten ist.

Hier die allgemeinen  Hinweise
1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.
Die Informationen sollten aber eigentlich die Entscheidung leicht machen


----------



## robi04 (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo!!

Ich habe gestern auch eine Rechnung von Geburtstags-Infos erhalten.
Da ich mich vor einigen Wochen wirklich auf der Seite: Geburtstags-Ideen.de
registriert habe, weiß ich nun nicht, was ich tun soll.

Denke aber, das ist alles die gleiche Seite.Hatte damals nix von irgendwelchen kosten gelesen.
Soll nämlich 59,95€ für 6 Monate bezahlen an Online Conten
Ich versuche jetz der Rechnung zu widersprechen und dann nix zu machen.
Habe aber ein sehr ungutes Gefühl...??
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?? Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort bzw. einen Rat!!!!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Alles was du an Info brauchst, steht unmittelbar im Posting vor deinem.

dazu dies mit den Überlegungen ob man überhaupt schreiben sollte 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## bluemango75 (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

so liebe leute. wieder mal in brief aus österreich. wie schon erwähnt, habe ich den betrag am 17.07. bezahlt. heute, 30.7., kommt doch tatsächlich per post eine mahnung daher, sie hätten kein geld gekriegt und ich hab auf vorige mahnung vom 14.07. nicht reagiert. 

na wie ist das denn? hab natürlich mail geschickt, das das geld am 17.07.2008 überwiesen wurde. warte jetzt ab, was noch kommt, ob überhaupt was kommt, oder so. meld mich dann wieder wenn was kommt.lg aus österreich bluemango

p.s. mein göttergatte hat heute die mahnung gesehen, sieht sich das genauer an, bin mal gespannt, was er dann sagt


----------



## bartnick (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie Leute, nach diesem Forum hier, noch Geld dahin überweisen :wall: 
Wie man sieht, selbst wenn man zahlt geht es weiter!!! 
SORRY, kann Euch nicht verstehen...hier im Forum steht doch alles.


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



bartnick schrieb:


> Wie man sieht, selbst wenn man zahlt geht es weiter!


Was meiner Meinung nach der Oberhammer ist. Dies gilt aber nicht nur für diesen Anbieter sondern im übermäßigen Maße auch den Mitbewerber aus München mit nimimit und webdater. Insbesondere fällt auf, dass die Überweisungen offensichtlich nicht selten nicht richtig mit der Datenbank abgeglichen werden, so dass trotz Zahlung die Mahnerei der hinlänglich bekannten Rechtsanwältin ungebremst aufschlägt - Widersprüche, werden beharrlich ignoriert. Für mich bedeutet dies, dass Linke nicht weiß, was die Rechte tut oder der Support schlichtweg überfordert ist.


----------



## bluemango75 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

also, nur um etwas klarzustellen, ich hab bevor ich von dieser [.......] gelesen habe bezahlt. bin ja auch nicht ganz mischugge. glaubst du etwa, ich zahl nachdem ich es gelesen hab? :wall:ich bin gerade dabei, noch mehr darüber rauszufinden, sitz ja schließlich in einem job, wo man sich schlau machen kann (das österreichische gesetzbuch kenn ich ja nach 11 jahren mittlerweile sehr gut).


----------



## bartnick (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Ja, dass glaub ich!!! und sogar für dich mit, weil das schon mindestens tausende hier gemacht haben. Trotz der ganzen Beiträge! Meinst Du das hält manche davon ab? LEIDER NICHT, dass ist das Problem.


----------



## bluemango75 (1 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo an alle!

hab denen ja geschrieben, das ich die rechnung am 17.7. bezahlt habe. heute kam retour: agb und geschäftsbedingungen, sowie blablabla wegen widerruf und hinweis auf betrag und auszufüllende felder bei anmeldung, etc. 

kein wort darüber, ob ich jetzt meine ruhe von ihnen habe oder nicht und ob das geld bei denen angekommen ist oder nicht. find ich total super, und hab mal geschrieben, das man zuerst lesen sollte, bevor man so eine antwort retour schickt. mach jetzt gar nix mehr, weil mir die schon beim hals oben raus stehen.


----------



## physicus (2 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo!

Das ist nur der normale Beantwortungsautomat. Mails werden nicht gelesen. Dazu gibt es bei Spiegel einen Bericht:

Web-Abzocke: Wie sich Verbraucher gegen Abo-Fallen wehren können - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


Interessant ist dieser Ausschnitt:



			
				 aus Spiegel.de schrieb:
			
		

> “Statt auf die Fragen zum Geschäftsgebaren des Unternehmen einzugehen, vermutete der Support offenbar die “Beanstandung” einer Rechnung und führte forsch aus: “Unsere Aufzeichnungen belegen Ihre Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse. An diese Adresse wurde Ihnen ein Aktivierungs-Link für den Zugang zum Mitgliedsbereich gesandt.”"



LG
P


----------



## bluemango75 (2 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

ja genau, so und noch viel länger, habe ich heute wieder eine mail gekriegt. wegen beanstandung und blablabla. mir ist es jetzt egal. ich hab ja bezahlt, wenn noch was kommt, ist ein anwalt eingeschaltet. ich ruf doch nicht bei denen an und bezahl für jede weitere minute. nö. mir reichts jetzt. kann ja eh nichts mehr passieren, ist ja schon bezahlt.


----------



## physicus (2 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo!


Ehrlich gesagt, ich würde keinen Anwalt einschalten. Das sehe ich als hinausgeworfenes Geld an. Du hast bereits bezahlt. Sie können Dich nur mehr belästigen aber sonst nichts mehr tun. 


Schau Dir diese Links an!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

und insbesondere diesen. Der wird für Dich noch wichtig werden.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Die Mahnungen - auch schon als Inkassostalking bezeichnet - gehen nach diesem Schema weiter:
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


Bisher sind diese innovativen Geschäftsleute zwei mal vor Gericht gegangen und fielen auf die Schnauze. Im Gegenzug wurden 2 negative Feststellungsklagen gewonnen (Girgl & Geisterfrank). 

Handlungsbedarf besteht erst bei einem GERICHTLICHEN MAHNBESCHEID. Hier dann nur das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen und zurückschicken. Diese sind wohl eher Versuchsballons der Anbieter, da sie dafür erst einmal 23€ investieren müssen. In den 3 Jahren dieses Modells gab es weniger als 10 dieser Bescheide. Ich glaube es waren eher 2 oder 3 von verschiedenen Anbietern im gleichen Zeitraum - also noch weniger. 

Lies Dir den Link auch noch durch und mache Dir Gedanken darüber.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech....html?highlight=feststellungsklage#post229247 
Tja, warum ist der Anbieter vor Gericht gegangen um seine Ansprüche durchzusetzen, hat zurückgezogen und setzt wieder auf Inkassostalking?


Glaubst Du, das Mailbeantwortungsprogramm wird auch auf einen Brief vom Anwalt reagieren. Davon abgesehen - verstecken sich die realen Personen hinter einigen Briefkästen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html
Ist zwar anderes Projekt, aber gleicher Ablauf.


In diesem Forum herrscht die Meinung, dass sich rechtliche Schritte gegen diese Unternehmer nur dann auszahlen, wenn man eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbehalt hat, da man sonst auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt.


LG
P


----------



## Rolf aus H (3 August 2008)

*geburtstags-infos.de im internet*

:-DIch kann da schreiben, was ich will und erhalte immer dieselbe Antwort,
dass ich durch Registrierung ein Abonnement bestellt habe und zwar für
6 Monate zu einem Preis von 59,90 €. Unter Androhung einer Schufaeintragung und weiterer Kosten und 5 € Mahgebühren sollte ich nun
bezahlen. Habe nun geschrieben, dass ich entsprechende Schritte gegen den Betreiber einleiten werde. Das interessiert diese Leute überhaupt nicht, aber bezahlen werden ich auch nicht.


----------



## Pfadfinder (3 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de im internet*



Rolf aus H schrieb:


> :-DIch kann da schreiben, was ich will und erhalte immer dieselbe Antwort,...



Die Online Content scheint sich für überhaupt nichts zu interessieren, was man denen schreibt. Die Abmahnungen der Verbraucherzentrale konnte denen noch nicht mal zugestellt werden.
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf

Wieso sollte sich da jemand Gedanken machen, was die schreiben.


----------



## flotte80 (6 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo leute....

hab heute auch eine zahlungserinnerung von dieser geburtstags-infos.de erhalten.....werde aber nicht bezahlen...ich habe mich auch nicht mit richtigen namen angemeldet, habe allerdings auch keine betrag lesen können den man zahlen müßte...es steht da auch noch was von einer IP adresse, das die sie nutzen werden wenn falschangaben gemacht werden....

was heißt das denn?

lg flotte


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



flotte80 schrieb:


> was heißt das denn?


Nix, da man über die IP in nahezu keinem Fall den tatsächlichen Nutzer ermitteln kann, zumal die Speicherfrist der Verkehrsdaten bei deinem ISP längst abgelaufen sein dürfte.


----------



## flotte80 (6 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

ok...ich danke dir für die info..
bin mal gespannt wann die nächste mail kommt von denen:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nix, da man über die IP in nahezu keinem Fall den tatsächlichen Nutzer ermitteln kann,


Und wenn  überhaupt garantiert nicht für Nutzlosanbieter
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## flotte80 (11 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo leute...heut bekam ich dann eine e-mail von denen ....



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage beim Kundensupport von Geburtstags-Infos.de
> 
> ...


...was haltet ihr davon???
ich habe keine kosten gesehnbzw gelesen als ich mich dort registriert habe, sonst hätte ich das bestimmt nicht gemacht...

:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



flotte80 schrieb:


> ...was haltet ihr davon???


Nichts, das übliche Dummgeschwafel aller Nutzlosanbieter, gehört in den Spamordner.

es ändert sich überhaupt nichts:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## bartnick (12 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Spar Dir doch die Kommunikation mit diesen [........]!!! Bringt ehh nix!!!


----------



## maugeri (12 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Sollten Sie im Rechtsschutz sein, beauftragen Sie umgehend einen Anwalt. Kontaktieren Sie das [........]unternehmen nicht mehr. Rufen Sie dort auch nicht an. [edit]


----------



## flotte80 (13 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

mh..ich habe keine rechtschutz,,,und ne anwalt kann ich mir somit auch nicht leisten:cry:
muss ich denn wirklich mit schlimmren rechnen nachdem ich hier gelesen habe das die eh nicht damit durch kommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



flotte80 schrieb:


> muss ich denn wirklich mit schlimmren rechnen nachdem ich hier gelesen habe das die eh nicht damit durch kommen?


das dürfte das schlimmste sein 
Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite

laß dich nicht verunsichern, der erste Satz  ist kompletter Unsinn. Ist immer etwas merkwürdig,
 wenn hier jemand mit dem ersten Posting solche Ratschläge vom Stapel  läßt.
Die bewährten Ratschläge stehen  hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/


----------



## flotte80 (13 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

danke......:-D für eure infos....


----------



## coco-1860 (30 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,
ich gehöre auch zu den Betroffenen..
Was habt ihr denn da gemacht??
Einfach gar nicht reagiert drauf, oder??

coco


----------



## coco-1860 (30 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo Flotte 80

das selbe hab ich auch bekommen...
ich werde da gar nicht reagieren....
denk ich ???

coco


----------



## flotte80 (30 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo coco-1860,

ich reagiere da jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf, die haben mir jetzt schon mehrer mails geschickt...

lg


----------



## Wembley (30 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Wie du siehst, bist du hier nicht der/die einzige.

Aber nach dem Befolgen dieser Punkte solltest du dich beruhigen:

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3)  Das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Thread lesen


----------



## beeny (30 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

hallo.auch ich bin auf diese leute reingefallen. hab die briefe und mails alle ignoriert und es kam auch eine zeit lang nichts mehr! heute allerdings erhielt ich einen Brief von deren Rechtsanwältin und bin schockiert! 
ich werde nächste woche eine gute Bekannte die Anwältin ist um Rat bitten. Allerdings habe ich im internet rausgefunden das diese Leute schon bekannt sind für solche spielchen...also abwarten bringt anscheinend nichts...meine rechnung hat sich nur auf 105,37 erhöht! ich bin etwas am verzweifeln...ich geb euch Bescheid sobald ich neues weiß über diese Firma!


----------



## beeny (30 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

hier auch noch ein link! 
20minuten.ch - Zum Geburtstag eine kleine Abzocke - Wirtschaft


----------



## Wembley (30 August 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

@beeny

Zum verzweifelt sein gibt es keinen Grund. Von jener Anwältin haben schon viele, viele Tausend einen solchen Brief bekommen. Und was ist denen passiert? Unseres Wissens nach nichts. Das gehört zur Drohkulisse. Ernst machen? Da kann man lange warten. 

P.S. Lies dir das Posting von mir, das über deinem steht, durch. Da steht alles wichtige zum Thema.


----------



## Karl Heinz (1 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Einen lieben Gruß aus dem Oberbergischen von einem "Geburtstags-infos.de"-Geschädigten! 

Habe auch einige Mahnungen via Mail und Post bekommen, diese jedoch ignoriert. Auch meine Anwältin hat denen am 09.08.2008 mal geschrieben, doch man zeigte sich weiter unbeeindruckt. Jetzt habe ich einen Brief einer Rechtsanwältin [ edit] aus München erhalten, mit denen sie stolze 104,54 € für die Fa. Online Contend LTD aus Wiesbaden anmahnt. Ist Euch das auch schon passiert. Habe den Brief an meine Anwältin weitergeleitet und nicht reagiert. Wie habt Ihr das gehändelt? Dankeschön im Voraus für Eure geschätzten Meinungen. Bin gespannt.

K.H.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Wenn es diese Anwältin war, befand sich das Schreiben wohl unter den Tausenden, die hier zur Post gebracht werden 

(Aus Sendung ZDF.reporter / 28.08.2008 / 21 Uhr / ZDF)

Axel John hat der Dame auch bereits zweimal geschrieben  :-D


----------



## Karl Heinz (2 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Danke. Jetzt bin ich doch etwas beruhigter! ))


----------



## kittikira (2 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo!

Ich bin vor einegin Monaten auch auf die rein gefallen...habe nicht auf Mahnungen und so reagiert und mittlerweile wollen die von mir auch 104,54€!!! die sehen von mir keinen Cent!!!
Hab alle E-Mails und Briefe aufgehoben und abgeheftet...irgendwann gibt das zeug ein schönes Lagefeuer... 
Ich bekomme jetzt seit ca 6Monaten so nette Post von denen und freue mich immer wieder wenn ein Brief kommt...
Über die kann man wirklich nur lachen!!!

Kopf hoch, dass leben geht weiter!!!


----------



## Karl Heinz (3 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Ach Ihr Lieben,. seid alle so nett zu mir! :-p
)) Dankeschön! Werde mich am Lagerfeuer beteiligen! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Mariejo (4 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallöle,

Ich habe auch den Brief von dieser [] :wall: Anwältin bekommen, die werden von mir kein Cent sehen :handreib:. 
Mal abwarten was noch so alles kommt.

Auch ich werde mich am Lagerfeuer beteiligen wen ich darf.:-p


----------



## Karl Heinz (4 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Mensch, das gibt ja ein ganz nettes Feuerchen, gelle!. ))


----------



## kittikira (4 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

klar könnt ihr euch alle beteiligen!
arty:


----------



## johannpeter10 (4 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Habe auch heute von der netten Anwältin einen brief mit der Mahneung von 104,54Euro bekommen. Habe hr eine Mail geschrieben, dass ich nie einen Zahlschein bekommen habe und auc keine Mahnspesen bezahlen werde. Meinen Rechtsanwalt in Österreich werde ich auch fragen  - wozu hab ích eine Rechtsschutzversicherung.


----------



## bartnick (18 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Ich bastle aus den fünf Briefen die ich schon habe einen 100 Euroschein, weil die anderen liegen im Vogelkäfig (zur Kotablage!) Dann brauch ich nur noch 4 Euro und ein paar gequetschte zu zahlen :-D:-

Ich find das Geil, dass wir uns mittlerweile alle über diesen Verein lustig machen. :sun: so muss sen sein!!!

Gruß
Der Betroffene!


----------



## hoobit (23 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

juhuuu das wurde aber auch zeit 
wir bekommen demnächst wieder post aus münchen von der rechts*rsch. öhm  was auch immer sie sein will anwältin.
habe eben akte geschaut und können uns wieder auf neue post freuen.
hach das feuerchen wird aber groß :rotfl:

leider zieht die masche von der immer noch den solangsam müsste jeder wissen das sie keine chance hat....


----------



## Karl Heinz (29 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Wieso, was war denn in "Akte" zu sehen ? War leider in Urlaub!


----------



## Captain Picard (29 September 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Nichts, was nicht jeder Leser des Forums längst wüßte, dazu die RAin aus der Ferne.


----------



## Manuel2008 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo....
Ich bin noch einer der anscheinend auf diese Internetseite reingefallen ist... Habe heute eine "LETZTE MAHNUNG" bekommen und soll wie schon bei allen anderen hier 59,95 plus 5 Euro Verzugspauschale zahlen....:wall: Lohnt es, sich an die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden???
Den Typen haben sie ins hirn geschi**en... Ich zahl nix und werde euer Feuerchen vergrößern mit meinen Briefen :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



Manuel2008 schrieb:


> Lohnt es, sich an die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden???


Wenn du eine ganz persönliche Beruhigungspille  brauchst ja, ansonsten erzählen die dir   nichts  anderes als das was hier im Forum in den Links zu den Ratschlägen steht. (  Lies mal den Thread, das wird zigmal wiederholt  )


----------



## Manuel2008 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Das heist also am besten gar nix machen , wie es sehr viele schon gesagt haben. Und keinesfalls bezahlen!? Hab eben bei google gesucht nach weiteren Leuten die auf die Abzocker reingefallen sind....dies sind ja hunderte die ich in der kurzen zeit gefunden habe in anderen Foren usw.... Ist schon wahnsinn wie die Abzocker heutzutage zuschlagen.


----------



## hoobit (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



Manuel2008 schrieb:


> Das heist also am besten gar nix machen , wie es sehr viele schon gesagt haben. Und keinesfalls bezahlen!? .



Jo genau so und nicht anders 
Abwarten Tee trinken und jetzt wo die Weihnachtszeit näher rückt, leckere Plätzchen dabei knabbern und wie gesagt NICHT zahlen.....


----------



## Yvonne63 (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo,

nachdem der "Zirkus" nun mittlerweile fast 1 Jahr geht und ich vehement jeder noch so dreisten Drohung wiederstanden habe......höre ich jetzt seit geraumer Zeit nix mehr....hoffe oder denke mal, die habens jetzt aufgegeben. Ich kann wirklich nur jedem "Neuling" raten......einfach aussitzen...es passiert Euch nix!!Verprochen ) Es ist alles nur "Bangemachen" und von den paar "Angsthasen", die dann doch nicht die Nerven haben, leben die wahrscheinlich noch ganz gut...........


----------



## wildhoney (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Na, das ist ja mal was...
Auch ich bin von diesen mysteriösen Rechnungen und Mahnungen der Firma Online Content Ltd. betroffen.
Angeblich soll ich mich im August 2008 auf der Seite Cocktails-Rezepte.net angemeldet haben... Keine Ahnung, ich wüßte davon nichts.. es kann aber sein, dass mein Mann oder Freunde oder wir zusammen da mal auf dieser Seite waren. Ich weiß es nicht so genau.. 

Jedenfalls kam am 16.09.2008 die erste Rechnung - per e-mail!
Leider habe ich es damals nicht besser gewußt und drauf reagiert, mit einer kurzen mail ich hätte mich auf deren Seite nicht angemeldet, sie sollten meine Daten löschen und dass ich den Betrag nicht bezaheln werde.

Es kam eine Standart mail zurück, dass meine e-mail eingegangen ist und bearbeitet werde. Es passierte jedoch nichts bis dann die Mahnung (wieder per mail) kam. Auch auf die habe ich mit einer ähnlichen e-mail reagiert, dieses Mal auch rechtlcihe Schritte meinerseits angedroht, wenn sie meine Daten nicht löschen usw. usf. Wieder das gleiche: 
_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_
_wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten und in unser System aufgenommen. Ein  Support-Mitarbeiter wird in Kürze Ihre E-Mail bearbeiten und beantworten. Wir  bitten um etwas Geduld._
_Ihr Cocktails-Rezepte.net - Support Team

_Nun gut... ich dachte, damit habe ich Ruhe. Denn nichts weiter passierte. Heute kam aber glatt die zweite Mahnung - so sauer wie ich war, habe ich wieder ein e-mail schnell zurück geschickt... bevor ich dann endlich angefangen habe im Internet zu recherchieren...

Nun gut - jetzt bin ich um einiges schlauer und weiß, dass es Abzocke ist. Die Rechnung hatte ich nicht vor zu bezahlen, aber macht es Sinn darauf zu reagieren? Ich überlege, ob ich jetzt noch eine letzte e-mail mit dem Standart-Widerspruchs-Schreiben abschicken sollte, oder einfach erstmal  alles weitere was kommt ignoriere.

Sollte ich jemals einen richtigen Brief im Briefkasten finden, sollte man darauf reagieren? Oder einfach alles getrost ignorieren, bis evtl. ein Bescheid vom Gericht käme? Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass die Firma über ihre leeren Drohungen hinaus vors Gericht geht?

Sollte man sich vielleicht sogar an eine Verbraucherzentrale wenden und Anzeige erstatten? Ich denke, dass bereits genug Anzeigen laufen und das jetzt nciht mehr wirklcih Sinn macht oder? Ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn die meine Daten einfach löschen würden... aber ich schätze, dass ich mich auf weitere Unterhaltungspost seitens der Firma drauf einstellen kann.

Ach noch was  - die haben tatsächlich eine Hotlinenummer angegeben - ich also angerufen. Habe sogar jemanden dort erreicht und denen dargestellt, dass ich die Seite nicht kenne etc. usw. usf. Da sagte mir doch die Dame in einem unmöglichen Ton am Telefon, ich sollte dann Anzeige wegen Datenmissbrauchs stellen und eine Kopie dieser Anzeige denen zukommen lassen. Sie hätten ja die IP gespeichert von der sich angemeldet worden sei, und könnten dann weitere rechtliche Schritte einleiten. Und wenn sich dann herausstellt, dass ich es nicht gewesen bin, dann würden sie meine Daten löschen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch dieses ich einfach ignorieren kann, oder?


----------



## wildhoney (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

P.S. Habe mich vertan - zusammen mit der 2. Mahnung per e-mail war in meinem Briefkasten eine schriftliche letzte Mahnung mit einem Zahlschein sogar dabei. Sollte ich auf die schriftliche Mahnung ebenfalls schriftlich reagieren oder einfach getrost ignorieren? Ein normaler Brief kann ja sonstwie untergegangen sein... oder? *grinst*


----------



## bernhard (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



wildhoney schrieb:


> Da sagte mir doch die Dame in einem unmöglichen Ton am Telefon, ...


Ja was denn sonst? Der Verein ist nicht die Telefonseelsorge. Die helfen nicht raus, die pressen rein.


----------



## wildhoney (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



bernhard schrieb:


> Ja was denn sonst? Der Verein ist nicht die Telefonseelsorge. Die helfen nicht raus, die pressen rein.



Das ist mir klar - ich habe ja auch nicht meine Sorgen klagen wollen, sondern mal eine Antwort haben wollen--- auf meine mails haben die ja nicht reagiert.
Da kann man ja wenigstens einen normalen Tonfall am Telefon erwarten.

Aber so wie es aussieht scheint es das beste zu sein, einfach alles zu ignorieren, bis dann evtl. ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert. Diesem dann einfach widersprechen und dann erledigt sich die Sache wohl von selbst, wie ich jetzt gelesen habe..??? 

Vielleicht kann man mal jemand was dazu schreiben, der schon länger mit dieser dubiosen Firma (Online Content Ltd. ) zu tun hat oder hatte und wie es bei ihm ausgegangen ist?

Anscheinend wird ja jetzt endlich mal strafrechtlich gegen diese Firma vorgegangen...

Grüße wildhoney


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



wildhoney schrieb:


> bis dann evtl. ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert.


vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher


----------



## wildhoney (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Habe jetzt hier im Forum auch nochmal alles gründlicher nachgelesen... und muß jetzt schmunzeln. Denn wie es aussieht kann ich mich getrost Eurem kleinen Feuer anschließen.. *Kekse auspackt und sich Tee dazu macht* 

Das kann jedenfalls lustig werden, weiterhin Briefe und Mahnungen von denen zu bekommen. I
Ich frage mich nur, jetzt wo sie in Bayern der dubiosen "Anwältin" an den Fersen hängen und auch seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft über die Firma Online Content Ltd. ermittelt wird, ob die Firma sich ein neues Inkassobüro / neuen Anwalt für weitere Mahnung gesucht hat, oder ob es dabei erstmal bliebt und die die Füße still halten...


----------



## Manuel2008 (18 Oktober 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hy , ich mal wieder...
Ich hatte meine Zahlungserinnerung am 23.9. bekommen, aber am 30.9 (da ich nicht eher im netz war) per email wiedersprochen. Dann am 8.10. meine 2. mahnung per email erhalten. Und am 6.10 meine Letzte Mahnung per Post erhalten mit Zahlschein. Und am 10.Okt habe ich antwort per email auf meine email bekommen die ich am 30.9. geschickt habe. Wahnsinn oder? Da steht der übliche müll drin von wegen "nicht genutzter wiederspruch- hätte ja alles in den agb gestanden usw bla bla bla" war diesmal ein richtiger Roman , wäre fast eingenickt beim lesen :sun: Mal schauen wie es weiter geht. Ich habe selbst noch niemanden im netz gefunden der richtige probleme bekommen hat weil er nicht gezahlt hat. Irgendwann war bei allen ruhe und die zuckten sich nicht mehr. ZAHL AUF KEINEN FALL!!!!


----------



## SinchenMausi (25 November 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hey Leute...
ich bin vor ewigkeiten auch in die geburtstagsfalle getappt und ihr hier habt mir echt geholfen... 
wollte nur mal fragen obs bei irgendwem hier mal zu nem ergebniss gekommen ist...
also ich hab jetzt seit ewigkeiten nichts von denen gehört...und dann kam heute das mit der anwältin! aus münchen! werde weiterhin nicht darauf reagieren...mal sehen wies weiter geht... liebe grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2008)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



SinchenMausi schrieb:


> ..mal sehen wies weiter geht... liebe grüße



ungefähr so  

Stories zum Schmunzeln  Antispam e.V.


----------



## untitled666 (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Hallo, nun kam eine erneute Einforderung..
Meine frage ist nun: kann man nicht gegen diese art von anwälten vorgehen?
ihr beruf ist es sich mit der sachlage auseinanderzusetzen, d.h. wenn sie ihren guten namen für fälle verwenden, sollten sie wissen was sie tun. das ist aber offensichtlich nicht der fall. ich würde gern diese menschen dem erdboden gleich  machen, ihres erlernten amtes entheben, da sie keine ahnung haben, welche verantwortung sie gegenüber dem volk einnehmen.

was läuft da falsch? alles nur flame mailes? 
das ist [......] auf höchster ebene meiner meinung nach und es führt zu einer ökonomischen diskrepanz der einhalt geboten werden sollte!!


----------



## dater (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*



> das ist betrug auf höchster ebene


Nein,ist eben nicht.Das ist reines Zivilrecht.Informiere Dich mal über die Unterschiede zwischen Straf und Zivilrecht


----------



## VanZan (10 Februar 2009)

*Was soll ich tun???*

Hallo liebe User...
Durch zufall kam ich auf diese Seite und genau so eine Seite ist es die mir eventuell helfen könnte...
Hab folgendes Problem...

Angeblich soll ich mich am [.......]
bei der seite: geburtstags-infos.de Angemeldet haben..

He bitte????

Bis zur ersten Rechnung von 60,00€ kannte ich die Seite noch nicht einmal...
Nun schicken Sie mir laufend Mahnungen und Rechnungen...Klar durch jede Mahnung werden die Kosten auch höher...Hab bei dieser Onlinefirma ma Angerufen und mir wurde da am telefon gesagt, ich hätte mich bei denen Angemeldet, es sei alles Rechtens und zur Identivikation haben Sie ja meine IP...

Hehe...Diese sogenannte IP (oben) steht bei jedem Rechner der auf diese Seite geht...hab zwar nich viel ahnung, aber wenn das meine IP sein soll die meinen Rechner Identiviziert, wie kann die IP auf 8 anderen Rechnern auch erscheinen. Das nächste seltsamme ist, die Anmelde Daten stimmen garnich... Der Name und die Postleitzahl sind die einzigen Daten die Stimmen alles andere stimmt nich...Mir wurde am telefon auch von der mitarbeiteren gesagt, das ich die Anmeldung ja gemacht haben muss, weil eine E-Mail mit einem Bestättigungslink in mein Postfach gesendet wurde und auch noch Bestättigt wurde...Ja was soll ich nun tun??? hätte ich diese Seite nicht gefunden würde ich das Geld heute Überweisen da ich sonst nicht weiß was ich machen soll und Panik hab vor den Mahnungen bzw. vor eventuellen Prozessen....Bitte gehbt mir Rat...

MFG
VanZan


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Was soll ich tun???*



VanZan schrieb:


> Angemeldet, es sei alles Rechtens und zur Identivikation haben Sie ja meine IP...


Über das Kindererschreckmärchen IP-Adresse
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


VanZan schrieb:


> ....Bitte gehbt mir Rat...


Einfach die Infos lesen und schauen, Links stehn oben auf der Seite.
danach sollten Befürchtungen und Ängste verflogen sein


----------



## Yvonne63 (3 März 2009)

*Mal wieder was neues )*

...nachdem ich nun monatlang nichts mehr von dieser dubiosen "Anwältin" gehört habe...bekomme ich heute eine Mail von "Fabriken.de" ...sie bedanken sich für meine Premium-Mitgliedschaft und ich möchte doch jetzt 84 € auf besagtes Konto überweisen...ich fasse es nicht, jetzt geht die Schei....schon wieder los........ich bin niemals auf dieser Seite gewesen, weil es mich auch gar nicht interessiert. Da steckt doch sicherlich die selbe Fa. dahinter, wie bei allem anderen........aber im "Aussitzen" bin ich ja nun schon geübt )
LG Yvonne


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: geburtstags-infos.de*

Der Thread dazu:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...rd-kostenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich.html

und der Bericht 
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Yvonne63 schrieb:


> Da steckt doch sicherlich die selbe Fa. dahinter, wie bei allem anderen........



nein


----------

